# World of Low'verok



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 22, 2003)

Ok, ladies and gentlemen, we'll be starting our game now.  I'll be rolling all the dice, so just tell me what your character is going to attempt and I'll do the rest.  If you have any situational changes to your attempt (feats, spells), please post your total modified total at the end of your post so I know what to add.  

*Our Heroes*
_Tailspinner_ - *Gaoi Gustwig*, male air genasi Wizard 3
_Argent Silvermage_ - *Elexia*, female elf Cleric 4 of Alnaria
_Graywolf-ELM_ - *Draxiksus*, male lizardfolk racial ECL 2/Ranger 2
_Rayex_ - *Gryxas*, male dwarven monk 4
_Goddess FallenAngel_, *Shar Stormbreeze* - Female Smoke Genasi rogue 4
_Dark Nemesis_, *Brigitte Firestarre* - Female Magma Genasi Fighter 3 


*Inactive Players and Characters*
_outlands_ - *Noddy Darkfox*, male Halfling Rog3 
_Thels_ - *Damien Tallstrider*, male Human Clr3 of Pelor
_Starman_ - *Syrrian Starwine*, male Elf Ftr1/Wiz2
_Jemal_ - *Rokelsh*, male human Barbarian 1/Fighter 3
_passengerpigeon_ - *Gadjo*, male human Bard 4

OOC thread 
Rogue's Gallery thread 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The day is warm as you draw to the gates of the small town of Ranfer's Crossing.  The smell is the air is of dead fish and stagnant water; hardly a savory combination.  Insects plague you, a seeming never-ending swarm of the things.  Ranfer's Crossing lies on the banks of the Dead River, just north of Skord's Swamp.  One hardly comes here for the smell; it is the healing herbs that draw most people to this otherwise godforsaken place.  Your current employer is a member of the Healer's Guild named Yalsira Embracon, a young fire genasi woman.  She has hired you to bring the current load of prepared herbs from Ranfer's Crossing.  The herbs fetch a good price on almost any market, and with a bit of skill, one can make potent healing salves and potions.  

Ranfer's Crossing has several lizardfolk inhabitants, as well as a few ooze genasi, thought the bulk of the population is human.  It's reasonably prosperous, but fairly small and most industries are focused on the gathering and processing of the healing herbs gathered from the swamp.  The city hires occasional adventuring groups to deal with overly ambitious swamp inhabitants, but is normally fairly quiet.  The lord of this region, the Dragoneyes, live somewhat further north and west of this town.

It is midafternoon in early summer, and you've made good time traveling.  Once you check in with the local Healing Guild hall, you should have about a day to kill before the caravan is ready to go, by your calculations.  As you approach the wooden walls and gates of the town, you're hailed by a guard.

"Hail strangers!  What brings you to the town of Ranfer's Crossing?"

[OOC:  I hate to post and run, but I'm off to GenCon, and most likely will be without an internet connection for five days.  If I get to one, I'll check and post, so go ahead and post your responses/intentions.}


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 22, 2003)

Gaoi steps forward and addresses the guard.

"Hail and well met sir! We are here on the business of Yalsira Embracon of the Healer's Guild. We are to pick up a load of herbs from your fair town for delivery. Might we be aloud to enter?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 23, 2003)

The guardsman nods his head, and climbs down to open the gates.

"Ah yes, the Master Healer Jarla said that Healer Embracon was sending her guards soon.  Enter!" he says, pushing open the gates.

"All the guild halls are in the center of town, and the market is on the south side of the square.  Healer's Guild is a the big green stone building.  Inns are mostly on the east end, but there's a few stragglers stuck here and there.  Welcome to Ranfer's Crossing."  With those words the guard closes the gate after the last member of the party is in (and unless anyone has any further questions or actions) and returns to his lookout post on the wall.


----------



## Starman (Jul 23, 2003)

Syrrian wrinkles his nose at the foul smell. He follows behind Gaoi softly singing an Elven ballad to take his mind off the smell and the plague of insects.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 23, 2003)

"Oh Syrrian. You know that's one of my favorite songs." Elexia says and starts singing along. The unicorn priestess dressed in a flowing white and blue dress carrying her shepherd's crook like a walking stick. 
Charity, her war horse, trotting faithfuly by her side whinnies and trys to keep time with the song.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 23, 2003)

Rokelsh leans over to Gaoi  "They are singing again.  Do people around here not know how to be quiet?  It is a wonder all the monsters in the land are not attracted by the clamour of 'civilization'." He says in his usual low, clipped tone.


----------



## Thels (Jul 23, 2003)

Damien leads his horses into the town, constantly trying to sweep off the bugs from his arms and shoulders. The cloth he wears which covers his whole body helps, but not enough. _It's sometimes hard to imagine that people live in places like this. Okay, those herbs really are usefull, but still..._

When the man seems done talking, Damien asks him: "Thank you, sir. Perhaps you could also tell us where we can find some decent stables to store our horses?" _I better not ask for a good place to setup a healing camp. With the large healer's guild here, it would only be rude._

Damien listens to the song of the elves, with their odd melody. _It's always strange how music from the different races sound so much alike, yet there's always that small detail which is impossible to point out but makes the music so much different. Oh well, let them sing their song. Anything to cheer us up from this desolate place._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 23, 2003)

Damien said:
			
		

> *When the man seems done talking, Damien asks him: "Thank you, sir. Perhaps you could also tell us where we can find some decent stables to store our horses?" I better not ask for a good place to setup a healing camp. With the large healer's guild here, it would only be rude.*



  The guard considers for a moment then says:  

"The Golden Gryphon has the better stables than the Knight Errant.  Better ale too.  Take yer beasts there, and tell the 'keep that Ron sent ye!  It's the inn with the big goldwood sign, hard to miss."  With that the guard tips his hat and goes back to his duties, with a smile on his lips from the elves' song.  He can be heard to mumble, "Right pretty that is."


----------



## Starman (Jul 24, 2003)

Syrrian sings until the party arrives at the Golden Gryphon. He smiles to himself, his eyes seeming to be looking at distant memories.



> "Oh Syrrian. You know that's one of my favorite songs."




"It is one of my favorites, as well, Elexia. As much as I enjoy traveling the world, I miss the songs of home."



> "They are singing again. Do people around here not know how to be quiet? It is a wonder all the monsters in the land are not attracted by the clamour of 'civilization'."




"But wouldn't that give you a chance to show 'civilization' the martial prowess of the mighty Rokelsh?" Syrrian says with a grin as he claps his friend on the back.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 24, 2003)

Rokelsh sighs as the elf comes over.  He was still getting used to their excellent hearing.  "Though I would not back down from such a chance, I would rather have the advantage of terrain... and of not being surrounded by a city full of hiding places and hostages."  He continues walking with them, wondering if he might be able to start a Mok'Dyul with someone..


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 24, 2003)

Elexia gives Rokelsh the evil eye. "You are a barbarian. How can you think the way you do?"

This is an argument they have had many times before. The 'Nasty brute' VS the gentle cleric Neither wins the argument but both think they have.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 24, 2003)

Gaoi moves along with the others. "Shall we stable the horses and then check on our cargo?" He continues on...


----------



## outlands (Jul 25, 2003)

Noddy looks about as they walk through town, smiling wistfully.  So much like home had been - the people intent on their business, heads usually bowed as if under some great burden.  Hm, more humans here...not too much in the way of variety.  Port Lyalee had certainly been more cosmopolitan in that respect.  Still, there was commerce - coin to be made and lost, honestly or otherwise.

Noddy hopped up into the loop hanging from the back of the wagon, settling into it like a child's swing.  He was frequently mistaken for one of the groupmember's child - he had especially fond memories of a particular serving-wench having mistaken him for the offspring of Elexia and Syrrian.  As if *that* pair would ever mate!  The memory of the earfull she got from the both of them - while Noddy had laughed himself sick over the rum she had not wanted to serve him - was enough to make him chuckle all over again.

His novel mode of travel drew the attention of a pair of fish merchants - was there *any* other type of merchant in this town? - and Noddy considered blowing a kiss at the brunette.  Instead he smiled and waved like a travelling child might.

As he turned his thoughts back to the issue of a name for their company, he fished out his recorder and began playing a soft accompanyment to the Elven singing.

There was the "Animal's Object" pattern to follow, as well as its related variants of "Deity's Object" and "Location's Object."  Those were easy, and let to rather common ends.  Still, there was something to being easily remembered...


----------



## Thels (Jul 26, 2003)

Damien ignores the bickering between Elexia and Rokelsh. It has happened too often for Damien to take it seriously. Replying to Gaoi: "Sure, let's get settled and then investigate about what's going on around here and the herbs." As the group walks through the streets, Damien tries to keep up a happy smile against the bypassers besides the bugs and stench as he leads his horses towards the Golden Gryphon.


----------



## outlands (Jul 26, 2003)

Noddy stood up in his riding-loop, trying to find Syrrian.  Being short was a lot of work!  He scrambled up the back of the wagon to stand on its edge.  Ah, there was the dark-maned elf!

"Hey, Da!  Da!  I've another idea.  How does 'Fate's Drifters' ring for you?"  No sense in advertising his true heritage when a little ... misdirection could work to his advantage.

He held his arms out, balancing against the lazy sway of the wagon-team.  As long as all he had to do was concentrate on the motion of the carriage, everything would be fine...maybe one day a little juggling, but *not* today!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2003)

*The passing townsfolk look somewhat interested in the band of traveling adventurers.  The chestnut-haired fisherwife waves back at Noddy, then turns her attention back to lugging her basket of fish to the market. 

The party is able to find the Golden Gryphon without too much trouble.  A serious-looking young lad comes out to take your horses, conducting them to large and spacious stables.  There's a remarkable lack of the typical stable smell, and indeed the yard is swept quite neatly.  The boy leads each beast into its own stall, and shows Damien where his beasts can park his cart for the time being; a small lean-to on the far side of the stables closest to the inn*

"Not to worry Sun-Father," he says respectfully, "I sleep in the stables.  Anyone that touches your wagon will wake up Killer, and Killer will wake up me if I don't wake up on my own."  "Killer" proves to be a large, rangy dog.  Anyone familiar with such animals recognizes it as swamp hound, a beast with an incredibly discriminating nose.  Even through the powerful effluvia of the swamp, or even a troglodyte's stench, the swamp hound can track anything.  

*The boy gives a respectful half-bow to each of the rest of you, then gestures to the door to the inn*

"My Da will see you to your rooms.  I saw Fisherwife Kel bringing in today's catch, so dinner should be ready soon."  His duty thus discharged, the lad returns to the stables to begin rubbing down your animals (unless anyone has any further questions or actions).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 28, 2003)

"If you boys don't mind I'm going shopping a bit. I'll see you back here in about an hour. Gaoi, could you be a dear and get me a room. I'll be back for dinner." With that said, Elexia is off to the market. She will eventualy purchase a new traveling cloak and a lighter dress than she has on at the moment. While she wanders the market she will speak to all the children she sees, telling stories of adventure and giving out copper pieces to the needy.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 28, 2003)

Gaoi nods to Elexia as he watches her walk toward the market. He then turns and enters the inn. He then looks for the innkeep to secure rooms for his group.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *"If you boys don't mind I'm going shopping a bit. I'll see you back here in about an hour. Gaoi, could you be a dear and get me a room. I'll be back for dinner." With that said, Elexia is off to the market. She will eventualy purchase a new traveling cloak and a lighter dress than she has on at the moment. While she wanders the market she will speak to all the children she sees, telling stories of adventure and giving out copper pieces to the needy. *



  *In this town, Elexia's white and blue dress stands out, and several children dance around her as she walks to the market.  They recognize the crook and call her "White Mother," listening in fascination to her stories  Though the children all seem well fed, there are a few down-on-their-luck lizardfolk, thin and dirty, that appreciate Elexia's coins.

After storytime, Elexia has little difficulty finding the market.  While most are starting to close for the night, she manages to get to the clothing store before the shopkeeper blows out the lamp.  The cheerful sparrow of a woman is able to find a sturdy, oiled canvas traveling cloak with a hood, typical of what is worn in the swamp.  *

"'Tis fair proof against rain too," she comments, "And only a piece of gold for it."

*When Elexia asks about the dress, the shopkeeper shows her material made from what she calls "quicksand silk," a silky, filmy material often used in hot climes such as this.  It is made from the pods of a plant that grows around quicksand, making it somewhat dangerous to gather.*

"Come in the morning and I'll measure you.  'Twill take me a week to complete it.  It will be five pieces of gold, when all in said and done."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> *Gaoi nods to Elexia as he watches her walk toward the market. He then turns and enters the inn. He then looks for the innkeep to secure rooms for his group. *



  *The Golden Gryphon is composed entirely of goldwood, a variety that has a nearly metallic sheen to it.  As Gaoi enters through the stable door, a cool breeze (not of his own making) blows over him.  The place is comfortably cool after the outdoors.  The smell of roasting fish replaces the smell of dead ones, and is far more successful in making one hungry.  

*A fireplace is along the back wall, made from black stone; above it is carved a huge gryphon.  A large pot of some kind of stew is bubbling over the fire, and two smaller pots of some kind of porriage flank it.  All are being tended by a heavy-looking young girl with sallow and oily-looking skin.  Gaoi recognizes the girl as an ooze genasi.  Across the room from the fireplace is obviously the door from the street.  Across from Gaoi is a long bar, the back wall of which is lined with large barrels (presumably of ale).  A door behind the bar must lead to the kitchen, as a serving girl dashes out of it with a platter of bread.  Stairs on the fireplace wall closest to the stable doors must lead up to the rooms above.  Sturdy round tables with several chairs are scattered around the room.  The room seems mostly inhabited by outdoorsy folks; those accustomed to working with their hands rather than merchants or other townsfolk.  

*Behind the bar is a tall, thin human man with dark hair and sunburned features.  His hands fly amongst the barrels, drawing various drinks and putting them on the trays for the serving girls.  He looks up curiously at the motion from the stable door and gives Gaoi a brief polite nod before continuing drawing drinks.*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 28, 2003)

Elexia pays the woman 3 gold up front and will pay the rest when the dress is done. She takes her new cloak and returns to the Golden Gryphon in time for dinner (I hope)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2003)

*As Elexia is walking back to the Golden Gryphon, one of the lizardfolk she gifted earlier today approaches her, his head bent down, his old scales dull, and his thin hands turned upward in a manner of peace.*

"Pleasssse, White Mother, hear me.  I beg you, I am innocent.  I swear it to you.  I swear..." the lizardman trails off, and begins to cough dryly.  The coughs wrack his thin body, and he drops to a half-crouch on the ground.  His covering of rags slip, and you can see what looks like the scars of old floggings cross-crossing his back, along with the results of a fresher one. 

*A town watchman starts making a bee line towards both as the lizardman's coughs break the quiet of twilight.*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 28, 2003)

Elexia stops and says "Hello child. What can I do for you? Please come with me to the Inn and we will talk and eat together." When she sees the townguard approach she takes a stance in front of the Lizardperson and says "Greetings Guardsman. How may I be of service?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 28, 2003)

Gaoi strolls through the room toward the bar while glancing around at the bar patrons. When he at last reaches the bar, he nods to the tall thin man and says, "Good evening sir! Might there be any rooms available? And if I am asking the wrong person, I appologize in advance." He then glances around the room while waiting for a reply from the man.


----------



## Starman (Jul 28, 2003)

outlands said:
			
		

> *"Hey, Da!  Da!  I've another idea.  How does 'Fate's Drifters' ring for you?"*




Syrrian ponders it for a moment. "Fate's Drifters, huh." About then, the party arrives at the Gryphon. "Let's talk about it over a drink."

He follows Gaoi in and takes a seat at the bar. After Gaoi settles for his room he says to the bartender, "A glass of wine for me and whatever my friend would like, please."

Syrrian takes a few sips of his wine and then swirls it in his glass, his eyes focused on nothing as he thinks. "I don't think its catchy enough. Not to mention, it doesn't quite roll off the tongue. I have to admit, though, that I have yet to think of a name I like."


----------



## outlands (Jul 29, 2003)

Noddy glared at the bar, fists propped on his hips.  It was obvious the place didn't have much in the way of a clientele of the shorter folk.  He scrambled up a sturdy barstool to face the 'keep.

"Hm.  Right.  Lessee."  He cut his eyes at Syrrian.  "Have ye got any Thunder Grog?  I've a hankerin for a good mug of Thunder Grog."  Seeing as how Noddy just made up the name, he doubts the 'keep would have it.  But, it should be interesting to see what the 'keep will serve to a youngling out trying to act like an adult.

"Ya, I know.  No real roll to the name.  'Fate's Folly' has more roll, but gives me the shivers.  I had one just as I fell asleep last night and bugger me if I can remember it now."  He sighs heavily.  "Something musical?  Half of us can sing or play, after all.  Ha!  The 'Travelling Staccatos!'  That's got motion to it!"

He levered himself up into a chair and thought about maybe playing a bit after supper.  Music was always a good thing.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 29, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> *Gaoi strolls through the room toward the bar while glancing around at the bar patrons. When he at last reaches the bar, he nods to the tall thin man and says, "Good evening sir! Might there be any rooms available? And if I am asking the wrong person, I appologize in advance." He then glances around the room while waiting for a reply from the man. *



  *The man looks up from his drink pouring, and takes a moment to wipe his hands on a rag.*  

"Ah yes sir, we have two large rooms available, plenty of room for four or more in each.  Rooms are three gold a night, and include supper.  Stabling is four silver per beast.  Breakfast is two silver.  You can bathe if you wish, but towels and soap are five copper a piece.  The bathing house is out back."  The man looks at you expectantly.  You spot the ooze genasi girl watching you as she stirs the stew and porriage; she must have realized your planar heritage.  Or something.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by Syrrian:
> *After Gaoi settles for his room he says to the bartender, "A glass of wine for me and whatever my friend would like, please."*



  *The bartender regards you frankly for a minute, and strokes his chin.  Then he leans under the bar and comes up with a bottle of wine.  He pours it into a red glass, and sets it in front of Syrrian.*

"This is Dragoneye wine, from our lord's holdings.  Good enough for elves, I've heard many say," the barkeep says with a twinkle in his eye.  The wine is dark red, and sparkles as if there are flecks of gold in it.  



> Originally posted by Noddy:
> *"Have ye got any Thunder Grog? I've a hankerin for a good mug of Thunder Grog." Seeing as how Noddy just made up the name, he doubts the 'keep would have it. But, it should be interesting to see what the 'keep will serve to a youngling out trying to act like an adult.*



  The barkeep has to do a triple take and then a close squint at Noddy before he finally gets it.  Then comes the real confusion.*

"Ah yes, sir halfling.  I'm afraid I've never heard of Thunder Grog.  Perhaps in Gajin or Port Lyalee, but not here.  I do have Rat's Breath, and that's a powerful drink, right fair.  Care for a mug?"


----------



## outlands (Jul 29, 2003)

Noddy grins broadly, glad to see the man caught the joke.

"Nah, something light I think.  Been on the road a while and just need something to clean the dust out.  A good mead would do."

He looked around as the man pulled his drink.

"Would ye mind a bit of music later, after I've had a bite ta eat?  I'm a fair whistler."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 29, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Elexia stops and says "Hello child. What can I do for you? Please come with me to the Inn and we will talk and eat together." When she sees the townguard approach she takes a stance in front of the Lizardperson and says "Greetings Guardsman. How may I be of service?" *



  "This old lizard ain't bothering you Sister?  He tends to bother passerby, particularly if they seem generous, if you catch my meaning," the guard says, looking somewhat exasperated.  

*The lizardman's coughing slowly tapers off, and he clutches Elexia's hand with desperate strength.  He still kneels in the street, and his dull yellow eyes gaze at her hopefully.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Noddy_
> *Noddy grins broadly, glad to see the man caught the joke.
> 
> "Nah, something light I think.  Been on the road a while and just need something to clean the dust out.  A good mead would do."
> ...



  *The barkeep waves his hand in a negligent gesture as he puts a mug of mead in front of Noddy.*

"Go ahead.  If you get pelted with fish bones though, you'd probably better stop," he says cheerfully.  "Go find a table and I'll have Maven bring you some food.  Fish, stew, or porriage?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 29, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *  "This old lizard ain't bothering you Sister?  He tends to bother passerby, particularly if they seem generous, if you catch my meaning," the guard says, looking somewhat exasperated.
> *



"Him? Why not at all. I asked him to help me brush up on my Lizardfolk tongue. Thank you for your concern officer. Now if you'll excuse me I have a date to keep." Elexia helps the lizardfolk to his legs and whispers in his 'ear' "You are under my Lady's protection. Have no fear." They walk back to the Inn.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 29, 2003)

Gaoi nods appreciatively. "Thank you good sir! We will take both rooms. Forgive me for my ill understanding. Is that 3 gold per room or per person? We have already stabled our four horses with the most helpful lad in the stable. A fine lad he is. We will be needing breakfast, as well. Oh, and the your bathing facilities sound wonderful as well. Is that 5 coppers per person? Or five coppers for a towel and five coppers for soap? I am not for sure how long we will be staying. We will let you know once we have checked on our intended cargo tomorrow." Gaoi looks around the room. "Perhaps a magic show would be appreciated." He turns back to the barkeep, expectantly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 29, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> *Gaoi nods appreciatively. "Thank you good sir! We will take both rooms. Forgive me for my ill understanding. Is that 3 gold per room or per person? We have already stabled our four horses with the most helpful lad in the stable. A fine lad he is. We will be needing breakfast, as well. Oh, and the your bathing facilities sound wonderful as well. Is that 5 coppers per person? Or five coppers for a towel and five coppers for soap? I am not for sure how long we will be staying. We will let you know once we have checked on our intended cargo tomorrow." Gaoi looks around the room. "Perhaps a magic show would be appreciated." He turns back to the barkeep, expectantly. *



  "Ah, it's three gold for the room for each night, and I don't care how many stay in it while it's rented.  The soap and towels together are five copper per person," the 'keep explains.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 29, 2003)

Gaoi nods in understanding. "Then we'll take the two rooms for six gold. The four horses stabled is 16 silvers. It will be the six of us for breakfast at 12 silvers. We will all use your bath house facilities for 30 coppers total. We also have a cart that is with the horses. The young lad said he would take care of that as well. Our total is 6 gold, 28 silvers, and 30 coppers. That will be 9 gold and a silver plus what is needed for the cart. Here is 10 gold. If more is needed for the cart please let me know. Please keep the excess for youself otherwise." Gaoi counts out 10 gold.

After the transaction is complete, Gaoi walks over to the ooze genasi girl. "Good day miss. My those do smell good." He motions to the stew and porriage.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 30, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *"Him? Why not at all. I asked him to help me brush up on my Lizardfolk tongue. Thank you for your concern officer. Now if you'll excuse me I have a date to keep." Elexia helps the lizardfolk to his legs and whispers in his 'ear' "You are under my Lady's protection. Have no fear." They walk back to the Inn. *



  *The old lizardman leans on you somewhat as you walk back.*

"I thank you White Mother, thank you for believing me.  Most would not, most have not, and I have sssssuffered for it..."

*As you both enter the Golden Gryphon, there's a lull in conversation as briefly every head turns toward you, then returns to their own business.  Noddy, Syrrian, Damien, and Rokelsh are at the bar, speaking to a tall, thin man you presume is the innkeeper.  Gaoi is near the fireplace speaking to the girl stirring the pots.  The rest of the inn is full of what seems to be working men and women.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 30, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> *Gaoi nods in understanding. Here is 10 gold. If more is needed for the cart please let me know. Please keep the excess for youself otherwise." Gaoi counts out 10 gold.*



  *The innkeeper nods.*  

"'Twould have been another silver for storing the wagon, and I thank you kindly for the gold," he says, smiling as he makes the gold vanish so quickly one would think he was by magic.  "Here, for a most generous guest."  He pours a glass of a light blue wine.  Upon sipping it you find it to be sweet, with a hint of flowers, roses perhaps?



> *After the transaction is complete, Gaoi walks over to the ooze genasi girl. "Good day miss. My those do smell good." He motions to the stew and porriage. *



  *The girl ducks her head, her lank hair falling in her face.*

"Yes m'lord.  What would you be liking m'lord?"  She steals glances up at you from behind her hair as she talks.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 30, 2003)

Elexia helps the lizardfolk to a chair. "I'm Elexia. What are you called? What has happened to you my friend?"
Elexia will order food and askes what the Lizardfolk would like to eat. once he says it she will order for them both.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 30, 2003)

Gaoi smiles at the girl and takes a sip of the wine.

"For now nothing. But perhaps a little conversation from you if that could be arranged."

About this time Elexia enters and Gaoi bows to the girl.

"I must talk with my companions. When might you be available for a bit of conversation?"

After getting a reply, Gaoi moves over to Elixia.

"Ah! Elixia! How went your shopping? We have two rooms. Dinner is included with the rooms. I have already paid for the rooms, breakfast, and the stabling. Oh, and I have paid for use of the bath facilities out back for wach of us. I will be good to wach the traveling dirt from my body."

He turns to the lizardfolk.

"And who might this be? I am Gaoi Gustwig. A pleasure to meet you sir."

Gaoi stops talking and lets Elixia and the other speak.


----------



## outlands (Jul 30, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> * "Go ahead.  If you get pelted with fish bones though, you'd probably better stop," he says cheerfully.  "Go find a table and I'll have Maven bring you some food.  Fish, stew, or porriage?" *




"Fish it is - just like home.  Plus, if I do get pelted with fish-bones, it'll give me something to throw back!"

Noddy takes his drink and grabs a chair by the lizardman.

"Here noo, yer a rough one!  Wat's yer story?"


----------



## Jemal (Jul 30, 2003)

Rokelsh walks in measured steps over to the table, standing a few feet away he looks at the lizardman, his face expressionless, and then turns to look at Elexia, before turning back to face the lizardman.

OOC: Oh mr DM, would there happen to be any Lizardfolk that interact with the people in the Desert?  IE would Rokelsh know anything about them, or have any pre-conceptions from his childhood?

Or should I just make them up myself? (hmm... that'd actually be fun..)


----------



## Starman (Jul 30, 2003)

> "This is Dragoneye wine, from our lord's holdings. Good enough for elves, I've heard many say," the barkeep says with a twinkle in his eye. The wine is dark red, and sparkles as if there are flecks of gold in it.




Syrrian takes a sip of the wine, holding it in his mouth for a moment to sample the taste. He swallows slowly. "This, my good man," he says, holding up the glass, "is the finest wine I have had since I left home." The elf takes another drink, savoring every bit. "I will be sure to tell people that if they ever find themselves in Ranfer's Crossing, to be sure to stop at the Golden Gryphon and sample the Dragoneye wine."



> "Ya, I know. No real roll to the name. 'Fate's Folly' has more roll, but gives me the shivers. I had one just as I fell asleep last night and bugger me if I can remember it now." He sighs heavily. "Something musical? Half of us can sing or play, after all. Ha! The 'Travelling Staccatos!' That's got motion to it!"




Syrrian grins. "Somehow, I doubt Rokelsh would appreciate being part of the 'Traveling Staccatos.' I will ponder it while I rest tonight and see what comes to me."

A moment later, Syrrian sees Elexia come in with the lizard-man. "This could be interesting." He picks up his glass and heads over to their table, taking a seat next to Elexia. Noting Rokelsh just standing there, he arches an eyebrow before turning to the lizard-man to hear his story.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elexia:_
> *Elexia helps the lizardfolk to a chair. "I'm Elexia. What are you called? What has happened to you my friend?"
> Elexia will order food and askes what the Lizardfolk would like to eat. once he says it she will order for them both.*



  *The lizardman seems somewhat dazed by the cool air and pleasant smells inside the Golden Gryphon.  But after a minute or two, he rouses to answer your questions.*

"I am Hissssk, Mother Elexia.  And I will tell you most truely what is sssaid of me, but I would not sssssay here, with ssso many earsss about.  But pleasse, some fish would be mossst welcome."

*Elexia orders from another young boy, and he dashed off to the kitchen.*



> _Originally posted by Gaoi Gustwig:_
> *Gaoi looks around the room. "Perhaps a magic show would be appreciated." He turns back to the barkeep, expectantly.*



 *The barkeeper nods.*  

"As long as it's just illusions and whatnot; no throwing fire or conjuring critters, ok?"

*



			Gaoi smiles at the girl and takes a sip of the wine.

"For now nothing. But perhaps a little conversation from you if that could be arranged."

About this time Elexia enters and Gaoi bows to the girl.

"I must talk with my companions. When might you be available for a bit of conversation?"
		
Click to expand...


*  *The girl is painfully plain, and somewhat startled by willing conversation from you.  However, she manages to gather her courage and speak.*

"I'm Maven m'lord.  I'm Raff's eldest," she says in a thick voice, her hand making a fluttering motion toward the barkeeper.  It's somewhat startling to hear her claim kinship with the barkeeper; the girl seems barely fifteen years of age, and is heavy-boned and well-fleshed, with pale skin and light brown hair.  The barkeeper, Raff, is tall, very thin, with much darker skin and black hair.  "I was hoping you might know someone in the Elemental Guild m'lord, seeing you're air-folk and all.  If you have a moment, m'lord, I'd like to speak with you about it sometime.  I'll be here all night, I usually am."

*She ducks her head again in deference as Gaoi nods and moves away.*



> *After getting a reply, Gaoi moves over to Elixia.
> 
> "Ah! Elixia! How went your shopping? We have two rooms. Dinner is included with the rooms. I have already paid for the rooms, breakfast, and the stabling. Oh, and I have paid for use of the bath facilities out back for wach of us. I will be good to wach the traveling dirt from my body."
> 
> ...



  *The lizardman looks at you curiously, then cocks his head to the side.*

"I am Hissk, air-man," he says shortly, then turns his attention to the fish that has just arrived.  His manner of eating is hardly elegant, but much can be forgiven, considering he's skin and bones.



> _Originally posted by Noddy:_
> *"Fish it is - just like home. Plus, if I do get pelted with fish-bones, it'll give me something to throw back!"
> 
> Noddy takes his drink and grabs a chair by the lizardman.
> ...



  *You overhear Hisk's response to Gaoi.  Hisk seems somewhat reluctant to talk to anywhat but Elexia.  Noddy, you notice that several other patrons in the inn are shooting odd, not entirely pleased glances at the lizardman.  He eats on, oblivious.  Your fish has arrived in the interim, and smells quite tasty, crusted with salt and spices.



> _Originally posted by Rokelsh:_
> *Rokelsh walks in measured steps over to the table, standing a few feet away he looks at the lizardman, his face expressionless, and then turns to look at Elexia, before turning back to face the lizardman.
> 
> OOC: Oh mr DM, would there happen to be any Lizardfolk that interact with the people in the Desert? IE would Rokelsh know anything about them, or have any pre-conceptions from his childhood?
> ...



  [OOC:  If you've traveled near any swampy areas before, then you would know them.  There are some lizard-like people in the Unwanted Desert, but most of them are half-dragons of the blue or brown variety.  Probably you haven't seen someone like Hisk before, but you're free to write in an experience or two!]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 30, 2003)

Seeing that the lizardman seems unwilling to talk much with him, Gaoi looks about the tavern. He notes that the lizardman's presence is not well taken. He decides that this might be a good time for a bit of a distraction. He moves to the opposite part of the room from Elixia and the others and begins performing small bits of magic (Prestidigitation). As he gets going he makes a knowing nod to Elixia and smiles. He continues this for the next hour, creating simple bits of magic for the entertainment of the tavern patrons.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 31, 2003)

Rokelsh sits as the Lizardman eats, and begins his own meal, his eyes roving over all the other patrons.  If he seems them giving any of his 'group' (which now includes the old lizard man) a 'dirty look', he'll stare hard through narrowed eyes at that person until they notice him and/or look away.

When Hisk is finished eating, Rokelsh raises a hand, palm out, to him and inclines his head in a slight bow, a standard greeting to a respected elder in most of the 'barbarian' tribes.  "Good season, Scaled one... Though it looks like you have had anything but good times lately." he says as he awaits Hisks' story.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 31, 2003)

Elexia Looks at the others and says "Thank you. I think Hisk and I need some alone time. I'll take him upstares with me if you all can get everyone's attention diverted somewhere else." She sees Gaoi putting on a show. "Ah. There we go. now to get you out of the public eye friend Hisk."
Elexia waits a few moments until most or all eyes are on the mage and makes her way upstairs. Once in the room she will sit Hisk down and get down to business.

"Firstly lets get you healed properly." She says and the force of love and compassion flow from her hands into the Lizardfolk. "Now my child, what has brought you to this state?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gaoi:_
> *Seeing that the lizardman seems unwilling to talk much with him, Gaoi looks about the tavern. He notes that the lizardman's presence is not well taken. He decides that this might be a good time for a bit of a distraction. He moves to the opposite part of the room from Elixia and the others and begins performing small bits of magic (Prestidigitation). As he gets going he makes a knowing nod to Elixia and smiles. He continues this for the next hour, creating simple bits of magic for the entertainment of the tavern patrons.*



  *The working men and women appreciate your magical show, and grins of delight are seen on many faces.  Most seem to forget about Hisk as they focus on your spells.  By the end of the hour, you're ten silver and seven copper richer as well.*



> _Originally posted by Rokelsh:_
> *Rokelsh sits as the Lizardman eats, and begins his own meal, his eyes roving over all the other patrons. If he seems them giving any of his 'group' (which now includes the old lizard man) a 'dirty look', he'll stare hard through narrowed eyes at that person until they notice him and/or look away.*



  *While most are distracted by Gaoi's show, Noddy points out the rude, staring patrons.  Your hard staring does seem to persuade the more persistant to go back to their own business.*



> *When Hisk is finished eating, Rokelsh raises a hand, palm out, to him and inclines his head in a slight bow, a standard greeting to a respected elder in most of the 'barbarian' tribes. "Good season, Scaled one... Though it looks like you have had anything but good times lately." he says as he awaits Hisks' story.*



  *Hisk inclines his head toward you, and speaks quick and low.*

"My ssseason hasss not been good for many moonsss.  You sssee," he says, briefly brushing back the rags he wears away from his shoulder.  Rokelsh, Noddy, and Elexia see the puckered old scar of a stab wound in his shoulder.  "But pleassse, let me ssspeak to the White Mother firssst.  I can tell you more later."  With that, he rises to follow Elexia.  



> _Originally posted by Elexia:_
> *Elexia Looks at the others and says "Thank you. I think Hisk and I need some alone time. I'll take him upstares with me if you all can get everyone's attention diverted somewhere else." She sees Gaoi putting on a show. "Ah. There we go. now to get you out of the public eye friend Hisk."
> Elexia waits a few moments until most or all eyes are on the mage and makes her way upstairs. Once in the room she will sit Hisk down and get down to business.
> 
> "Firstly lets get you healed properly." She says and the force of love and compassion flow from her hands into the Lizardfolk. "Now my child, what has brought you to this state?"*



  *Hisk closes his eyes and basks in the glow of Alnaria's healing powers.  After a minute, his eyes open again, looking brighter and more alert than you've seen them.*

"White Mother, I have been accusssed by one I held dear.  One that held great power over my tribe.  But he is old, and he hasss gotten ssstrange, ssstrange.  

"I was a keeper of the green places, a ssseer of spirits, a shaman.  But he did not want me to be anymore.  Sssomeone went into the ssswamp, into hisss home.  It made him mad, quite mad.  He bade me, go to the town, sssee what othersss are coming.  But I cannot go back, he hasss made it imposssible.  I try to go to the ssswamp and cannot.  I try, and he beats me from afar with his ssspirt, to show me my place.  He accusssed me of not doing hisss will, but how can I when I cannot go into the ssswamp to tell him?

"Pleassse, White Mother, can you tell him that I ssstill do hisss will?  That I have not tried to fail him?  Pleassse, Ssskord will go too far, and I will die sssoon."

*With that plea, Hisk drops to the floor on his scaly knees and raises his hands palm upward in a gesture of supplication.*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 1, 2003)

Elexia takes his head in her hands and smiles. "I will do as you ask. Where can I find this Skord?" Her touch is gentle and warm against his skin. She raises his head and pulls him to his feet. "I officialy take you as a charge. You are innocent in the eyes of Alnaria.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 1, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Elexia takes his head in her hands and smiles. "I will do as you ask. Where can I find this Skord?" Her touch is gentle and warm against his skin. She raises his head and pulls him to his feet. "I officialy take you as a charge. You are innocent in the eyes of Alnaria. *



  *It clicks suddenly in your mind, that Ranfer's Crossing stands right at the edge of Skord's Swamp.  Perhaps you have found the namesake of this forsaken place.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 2, 2003)

*In the common room, the atmosphere has become much more lively and upbeat since Hisk and Elexia left.  After Gaoi is done (and Noddy too if he performs, either as background for Gaoi or on his own), a heavy-set human goes up and bellows the chorus of a drinking song.  Others respond, and roars for more ale reverberate through the Golden Gryphon.

*As the patrons grow more relaxed (and more ale is drunk), you all find yourselves somewhat the center of attention.  Apparently adventurers don't often come into this inn, and several patrons have questions for you.

*Damien finds himself in conversation with an apprentice of the Healer's Guild, a young human man with tanned skin, blond hair, and gray eyes, wearing practical leathers.  He has an easy and earnest manner.  Calling himself Jallon, he quickly deduces that Damien is the owner of the cart in the stableyard.  They fall into a technical discussion about healing herbs, particularly how they're found and prepared.  (Damien, you have a one-use +2 bonus to Knowledge (nature) checks relating to finding healing plants in Skord's Swamp.) 

*Gaoi finds several patrons are quite interested in his magical skills.  One, a fairly prosperous-looking half-elf wearing working leathers but elegant (yet not ostentacious) gold jewelry, asks Gaoi if he could entertain at a birthday party for his young daughter.  If Noddy helped (particularly with juggling or acrobatics), he is also asked.

*In addition to the half-elf, one of the barkeeper's seemingly endless brood of young sons keeps coming back to the party's table.  He's obviously never seen a halfling before, and finds Noddy fascinating.  He was particularly taken by Noddy's act, and begs for juggling lessons in between running out orders of ale and food.  By the end of the night, the boy (Pelo), is practically Noddy's mascot.

*Syrrian is gently badgered by a female elf woman for news of home.  She slightly disappointed to learn that he's a Farlight elf (she's a Black Pine elf), but still exchanges what information she can about their kind.  The woman, Yasmira, is middle-aged for an elf, and obviously a mercenary of some kind, both due to the well-used armor and weapons, and the patch of the Mercenary's Guild she wears on her shoulder.  She imparts that a ship of elven silk and wine was attacked by pirates nearly within sight of Port Xialar.  She laments that the pirates get bolder every year; for while pirate attacks are hardly a rare occurance, never had they attacked so close to the port cities before.  If Syrrian brings up the Forbidden Lands, Yasmira simply shakes her head.

"It's a cursed land, my brother," she says kindly, her eyes sad.  "Some damnfool merchant in Benshay once hired my company to protect his train.  It was stupid of him; he couldn't afford adventurers and so tried for mercs.  We were trained for fighting wars, not that bodyguard business.  He thought he'd be clever and run his train close to the Forbidden Lands so that desert raiders could only come at him from one side.  None of us knew until later; but the raiders avoid the cliffs like the plague.  It was the cliffs we should have been afraid of.  

The train was attacked that night by those winged, human-like sacs of ooze.  It killed all but two of the mercs and all of the horses.  The servants and traders ran off into the night and were picked off.  Myself and another traveled straight into the desert for two days and were rescued by the desert nomads before we died of thirst.  I've never gone back to Benshay, and I doubt I'll go into the Unwanted Desert ever again.  I admire the courage of the desert people to stay and fight those monster, but I don't have the courage to stand up to that kind of slaughter again.  Keep your interests closer to home brother, keeping too much of  your attention on the Forbidden Lands means nightmares for months."  As she says this she shudders.  She quickly orders some of the strongest rotgut the inn has and has to take two large drinks to steady herself before she talks again.  When she does recover, she speaks no more of the Forbidden Lands.

*Rokelsh, your hard eyes and touch-me-not attitude have garnered you a great deal of personal space, and not as much else.  While you overhear Yasmira talking to Syrrian, she also recognizes your garb and manner.  She keeps her face averted from you.  A colorfully-dressed gnome, overlooked until now, eventually finds his way to your table, however.  Plunking himself down in a chair, he leans over and introduces himself.*

"Hello and a fine day to you good fellow!  I am Galdory Kippman Yillfory Winborrow Meldoka, though most call me Kipp.  I'm a minstral by trade, and collector of stories.  I tell them to the children, you see.  I've traveled all the way from Andeluvay in search of new tales to tell.  I've gotten tales from many people, but I think perhaps I've never gotten one from the desert folk before.  So, if you have tales to tell, please let them flow from you.  I shall immortalize you in the spoken word and in the minds of eager children," he says flamboyanly.  With that he produces a sheet of paper and plucks a shockingly pink extravagant plume from the band of his overly-large hat, and sets it to the paper expectantly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 2, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Elexia takes his head in her hands and smiles. "I will do as you ask. Where can I find this Skord?" Her touch is gentle and warm against his skin. She raises his head and pulls him to his feet. "I officialy take you as a charge. You are innocent in the eyes of Alnaria. *



  *Hisk smiles at you, showing all of his still-sharp teeth.  The sight is somewhat disturbing; he must have picked up that mannierism in town.*

"I will tell you what I can.  Ssskord is great and terrible; he is as a black thundercloud.  From him comesss the hissssing rain that hurtsss."  As Hisk says this, he extends one thin leg.  High on the thigh are old scars that after a moment's examination Elexia realizes are acid burns.  "He lairs in the sscenter of the ssswamp, and ssswims below in the water, hidden and sssecret, and waitsss for thossse to come to him ssso that he may devour them.  We would sssacrifice to him on our altarsss of stone, in many placesss, and he would come there to take what we offered.  But no more, no more.  Sssomeone came to his placsse, and that one made him mad, mad.  Maybe that isss why he hurtsss me."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 2, 2003)

"I promise I will talk with Skord and let him know you are still his faithful servent. But what if he is so mad that he no longer wants you around? I will be happy to help you find a new place to live. Far from this swamp and Skord but with others who will accept you." Elexia's heart truly goes out to this poor lizardfolk. 
"Wait here and I'll get my traveling companions. We can discuss this together. They will not harm you. Remember you have the lady's protection now."
Elexia leaves the room and gathers the rest of the party.


----------



## Starman (Aug 4, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> **Syrrian is gently badgered by a female elf woman for news of home.  She slightly disappointed to learn that he's a Farlight elf (she's a Black Pine elf), but still exchanges what information she can about their kind.  The woman, Yasmira, is middle-aged for an elf, and obviously a mercenary of some kind, both due to the well-used armor and weapons, and the patch of the Mercenary's Guild she wears on her shoulder.  She imparts that a ship of elven silk and wine was attacked by pirates nearly within sight of Port Xialar.  She laments that the pirates get bolder every year; for while pirate attacks are hardly a rare occurance, never had they attacked so close to the port cities before.  If Syrrian brings up the Forbidden Lands, Yasmira simply shakes her head.
> 
> "It's a cursed land, my brother," she says kindly, her eyes sad.  "Some damnfool merchant in Benshay once hired my company to protect his train.  It was stupid of him; he couldn't afford adventurers and so tried for mercs.  We were trained for fighting wars, not that bodyguard business.  He thought he'd be clever and run his train close to the Forbidden Lands so that desert raiders could only come at him from one side.  None of us knew until later; but the raiders avoid the cliffs like the plague.  It was the cliffs we should have been afraid of.
> 
> ...




Syrrian reaches out and puts his hand on Yasmira's shoulder. "I am sorry if I have troubled you. Truly it was not my intent. Perhaps you could share some happier stories."

Syrrian will continue to chat with her, listening to any other stories she has and sharing some of his own. He tells her about the time Noddy made Rokelsh angry when he made one of the barbarians prized items "disappear." Needless to say, Rokelsh was quite upset until he realized it was just a trick.


----------



## outlands (Aug 4, 2003)

Noddy is a shameless show-off and puts on quite a show with music, juggling, tumbling, and general comedy.  Since he's not seen any other Halflings nor Gnomes in town, short-people jokes are the order of the night.  The evening regulars probably haven't had this much fun in months.  Since Gaoi has already wowed them with his Prestidigitation, though, Noddy holds off on his own sleight-of-hand tricks.  No sense boring the crowd, after all.

During a break, he sidles up to a patron who had previously cast the unfriendly glances toward the lizardman, picking a patron who looks to be honest and forthright without being belligerent.

"Hullo, friend!  I saw ye took notice of Mum's new friend.  She's a bad way for takin in strays.  Dunno 'bout here, but at home if ye took in a stray dog, he's like tae bite ya as tae fetch for ya, if ye know me.  I reckon ye know a bit of that scaly feller."  He catches Pelo's eye.  "Here, lad - fetch me and this gent a drink, eh?  That blathering mess is right hard work and dries ya out.  So, now, Mum tisn't letting a wolf intae the fold, is she?"


----------



## Jemal (Aug 4, 2003)

Rokelsh eyes the gnome for a few minutes, not entirely trusting the little folk.. They had a tendencey to be tricksters, he had found.  After a moment of silence and a large draught of his drink, he set the now-empty cup down and responded.

"Stories, you say? I have a few that might interest you, I suppose.  Have you ever heard of a Bedirp?  They're nasty bird-like beasts, sometimes venture out from their nests to attack travellers in the desert.  I was out with a hunting group several seasons back when we heard this low-pitched shriek.  Seconds later, three of the group were laying on the ground with the demon-birds pecking them to pieces.  Out of 16 seasoned warriors that went out that day, only five of us returned.  It was the second greatest tragedy our tribe had seen in my entire lifetime there... although the meat from the Bedirps was delicious and fed the camp for over a week."

He stops and signals for another drink.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 4, 2003)

outlands said:
			
		

> *During a break, he sidles up to a patron who had previously cast the unfriendly glances toward the lizardman, picking a patron who looks to be honest and forthright without being belligerent.
> 
> "Hullo, friend!  I saw ye took notice of Mum's new friend.  She's a bad way for takin in strays.  Dunno 'bout here, but at home if ye took in a stray dog, he's like tae bite ya as tae fetch for ya, if ye know me.  I reckon ye know a bit of that scaly feller."  He catches Pelo's eye.  "Here, lad - fetch me and this gent a drink, eh?  That blathering mess is right hard work and dries ya out.  So, now, Mum tisn't letting a wolf intae the fold, is she?" *



  *Pelo returns with two brimming mugs of mead.  Your table companion has the look of a hunter around him; he wears a bracelet of various kinds of teeth and there's an unstrung bow leaning up against the wall behind his chair.  After getting the mead, the man takes a large swallow, then strokes his beard and mustache thoughtfully.*

"'Tis not a wolf.  At least, he's never been mean to anyone.  Old Hisk couldn't hurt a fly.  But he's mortal strange, even for lizardfolk, and he ain't right in the head.  It's just what he's been doing that worries some of us.  

"Ya see, Hisk came into town over four years ago.  He was old, but he wasn't thin like he is now.  He seemed to have, I'm not exactly sure, but some kind of _purpose_ to what he was doing here, even if no one knew what it was, _he_ did.  A few months after he arrived though, he just started getting downright strange.  The town watch would hear him screaming in some dead-end alley or flophouse, and would find him with his clothes ripped up, sometimes bleeding, always beaten up.  They looked for the culprit, but when it started happening damn near weekly, they thought that he was just beating himself up for whatever reason.  Touched in the head, we all thought.

"Then about a couple months after that started, he started pestering passerby, particularly those that looked kindly, if you catch my drift.  He goes and asks them something in private.  Then some of them hare off into the swamp.  Not all of them come back.  Oh they all gave reasons for going into the swamp, but they never metioned Hisk directly.  

"I don't know if that crazy old lizardman is giving folks the idea that there's treasure out there, or if he's asking them to take up some damnfool crusade, but if he hasn't gotten folks killed already, he's going to."  He pauses to take another swig of mead, then looks at you expectantly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 4, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Rokelsh eyes the gnome for a few minutes, not entirely trusting the little folk.. They had a tendencey to be tricksters, he had found.  After a moment of silence and a large draught of his drink, he set the now-empty cup down and responded.
> 
> "Stories, you say? I have a few that might interest you, I suppose.  Have you ever heard of a Bedirp?  They're nasty bird-like beasts, sometimes venture out from their nests to attack travellers in the desert.  I was out with a hunting group several seasons back when we heard this low-pitched shriek.  Seconds later, three of the group were laying on the ground with the demon-birds pecking them to pieces.  Out of 16 seasoned warriors that went out that day, only five of us returned.  It was the second greatest tragedy our tribe had seen in my entire lifetime there... although the meat from the Bedirps was delicious and fed the camp for over a week."
> 
> He stops and signals for another drink. *



  *Kipp's eyes widen for a minute, then he collects himself.*

"A most fascinating tale!  Do tell, how did you kill the demon-birds?  And what do such foul creatures look like?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 4, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> **Gaoi finds several patrons are quite interested in his magical skills.  One, a fairly prosperous-looking half-elf wearing working leathers but elegant (yet not ostentacious) gold jewelry, asks Gaoi if he could entertain at a birthday party for his young daughter.  If Noddy helped (particularly with juggling or acrobatics), he is also asked.
> *




Gaoi smiles at the prospect. "Perhaps. It all depends on our current responsibilities. When would the party be? Please let me check with my companions before I make any promises. Where may I find you once I have an answer for you?"

Gaoi respectfully excuses himself when possible and starts looking for Maven, the ooze genasi.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 5, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> *Gaoi smiles at the prospect. "Perhaps. It all depends on our current responsibilities. When would the party be? Please let me check with my companions before I make any promises. Where may I find you once I have an answer for you?"*



  "Ah, the party will be tomorrow afternoon, at my manor.  I'm Baron Kilsroff, by the by, Baron Elgin Kilsroff.  If your companions let you go, I'll send a messenger here when it's time for the party.  If you need to reach me, just talk to Raff, he'll take care of it," the half-elf says easily.  

*Gaoi, you just barely recognize the Kilsroff family from your studies of nobility.  They're a minor noble family that helps the Dragoneye high nobles with the administration of this region.  Kilsroff is nominally the mayor of Ranfer's Crossing, but sends a proxy to town council meetings more often than not.  The reason  you remember this fact is because the proxy is usually his wife.*



> *Gaoi respectfully excuses himself when possible and starts looking for Maven, the ooze genasi. *



  *Maven is where you left her, stirring pots and adding things to the stew and porriage.  When you come over, she yanks one of the serving boys over to her and sets him to doing her job with a few whispered words and a hard stare.  She gives you a quick curtsy and then leads you back to a table that's half-hidden behind the stairs.  She scurries back to the bar and comes back with two blue glass wine cups filled with something that makes the blue look purple.*

"It's Dragoneye wine m'lord.  Your elven friend was enjoying it earlier.  It's quite fine," she says, trying to arrange her skirts and hair to something more elegant than a bar wench.  She sips her wine carefully, with stiff and brittle manners.  She's obviously trying to impress you, or at least not disgust you.  Ooze genasi have a reputation for being disgusting; it's in their heritage.  She's most likely tried to hide it as much as she can, but she still looks greasy and oily.  After a sip or two, she builds up her courage to speak again.

"I was wondering, m'lord, if you could vouch for me before the Elemental Guild Masters.  They've got a rule that no genasi can be admitted into the guild without being verified by another, independent genasi.  I know what I am, and I know what I can do.  I've been practicing ever since I've been little.  I can learn more, but I have to be in the guild do that.  Only way for a bastard daughter of a barkeeper to get out of here would be through one of the Guilds," she says the last with undisguised bitterness.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 5, 2003)

Rokelsh leans forward, whispering in a conspiratorial tone.

"I tell ye, lots of people, they're scared of demons and such cuz they think they can't be killed, but they're just as vulnurable to a severed head or a sword in the chest as you and I!"  He takes a drink from his new drink.  "They took about 6 of us in the initial run, knocking them down and flying off before we could respond.  The rest of the battle was more even, though we lost 2 more for each of them we killed.  I personally slayed the last one with THIS sword."  He says, laying a hand on the hilt of his blade.  "A steady slice while it was swooping in at me sent its head flying a hundred steps."

He smiles a bit in memory before continuing on.

"Well, you see, Bedirps're only a bit larger than a full grown man.."  He stops and looks around at those in the bar" Uh, well, a full grown man of the desert, at least.  Significantly larger than most of the 'men' around here, I'ld wager.  They're covered in dark brown, almost scaly feathers, all over.  Great huge tallons on their feet, bigger'n any dagger, and jagged beaks made for ripping flesh from bones!"  Rokelsh visibly shudders at his remembrance of them, taking another drink to calm himself.  

"I tell you, even I wouldn't want to meet one of those beasties again.. at least, not alone.  hmmf.. specially since they never travel in groups less than 3.  We were luckier than we could have been that day, to encounter such a small flock."

OOC: psst, want me to write up some stats for the Bedirps?  *L*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 5, 2003)

OOC: I'm assuming that some time will pass while Elexia is up stairs. this post is fore when Elexia can get to talk to the boys.

Elexia decends the stairs looking for her company. "Noddy, Gaoi, Rokelsh, Syrrian... May I speak with you all in my room?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 5, 2003)

*Rokelsh - Kipp's pen scribbles furiously, taking in all you've said.  When you've finished, he leans back, looking quite satisfied.*

"I thank you sir!  I will be able to tell this grand tale to many fascinated younglings.  Tell me your name, my friend, so that all will know your bravery and prowess!"   Kipp waves his pink plumed pen around for emphasis.  

*For everyone, after you've all finished your conversations with your various friends and aquaintences, you spot Elexia coming down the stairs.  She calls for you to come up."*

[OOC:  Jemal - go ahead and stat the Bedirps, I'd like to see them.  Also, everyone, I'm going to England from today, the 5th, through the 21st.  My posting will be more sporadic, but I'll be back in form on the 23rd on the latest.  I hope to get in several posts during vacation.

For the game, Elexia, you can go ahead and do what you were doing to do with telling your party what Hisk said.  You guys can discuss it, or whatever you wish.  If you guys want baths tonight, just ask at the bar for towels and soap.  The bathhouse has several metal tubs that one can fill with a pump.  The mineral tang of the water reveals it is from a hot underground spring, something Raff will proudly tell you.  

For tomorrow (if no one goes out again tonight), breakfast is porriage with honey, nuts, and fruit (gooseberries), along with fresh blueberries, hot baked bread and butter, and milk.  

Just as a reminder, you guys still have to check in with the Healer's Guild at some point.  Hopefully, since you made good time traveling, you should have one day to kill before you have to get to work.  Gaoi - the Elemental Guild is right next to the Healer's Guild, the sign stamped with the characteristic four symbols of the elements (earth, air, fire, and water).   

Rokelsh - if you're out and about tomorrow morning, you'll probably pass the temple district.  On the steps of the tiny temple to Alnaria, you'll see Kipp teaching the children.  He may spot you, and if he does, he waves.

Damien - If you go into the temple district, you will find a small, plesantly appointed temple to Pelor.  However, it's right next to a slightly larger joint temple to Talona and Beshaba, which is disconcerting.  Talona is the goddess of poison and disease, and Beshaba is the goddess of bad luck.  Both are prayed too more often to avert their speciality than to invoke it; at least in public.  Probably more than one prayer has gone up to invoke them against one's enemies.  In this town at the edge of a swamp, they're fairly common goddesses, though still somewhat feared.

Noddy - Baron Kilsroff offers you the same terms as Gaoi.  He tells you his little girl would love your acrobatic and juggling act.  The party should take no more than two hours, if that, and dinner would be included.  

Syrrian - Yasmira mentions that she's going to do some weapons practice in the early morning in the training yards at Kord's temple.  She says you'd be welcome to come.]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 7, 2003)

Gaoi nods to Maven. "I'll meet you in the morning and when can go then?"

As Elixia comes down the stairs he stands and bows formally. "Until tomorrow morning, me lady!"

He then heads up with Elixia and the others.


----------



## Starman (Aug 8, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Syrrian - Yasmira mentions that she's going to do some weapons practice in the early morning in the training yards at Kord's temple.  She says you'd be welcome to come.*




"I will most certainly be there," Syrrian says. "Now, I believe, I must be going. Until tomorrow." He smiles and stands up, heading for the stairs.

"Is everything all right?" he asks Elexia.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 8, 2003)

Elexia looks at Syrrian and says "With myself yes. With Hisk things are a bit more... Complicated." She returns to her room and waits for the others.


----------



## outlands (Aug 9, 2003)

--OOC -- bouncing about in the time-stream for replies here--

Noddy is quite pleased to agree to the gentleman's invitation to perform.  The knives and darts will, of course, stay locked up for the party - just simple music, juggling, tumbling, and sleight-of-hand for the kiddies!  (Sure, they'd love a knife-throwing display, but would the *parents*?)

Noddy grimaces towards the stairs as he speaks with his "informant."  "Oh, aye.  I've nae doubt then that we'll be about a trip into the muck on his account.  She's kindly-hearted and, well, some hasta save her from hersel' y'ken.  Still and all, sounds like he's in wi' a rough crowd - and a back warned is a back protected.  I thankee much for that!  Pelo!"  He catches the lad's attention. "'Ere, now.  This fine gent has done me a favor tonight - I'll be gettin his meal and another drink.  And make sure ye brings him plenty o' it!"  He turns back to his companion.  "Oi - I see me stray-gatherin friend is calling us - musta learned sommat from our scaly-man.  Fair eno' if we do end up in the swamps, I'll be wantin' tae let ye know when we've swum oursel's out.  How would I be findin ye again?"

Noddy relays the hunter's story to the others upon the gathering of the "war-council."  Forewarned is forearmed - and with an opponent who can play the invisibility game, any edge we can get is a good thing...


----------



## Starman (Aug 9, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Elexia looks at Syrrian and says "With myself yes. With Hisk things are a bit more... Complicated." She returns to her room and waits for the others. *




"Well, let us delay no longer," he says as he bounds up the steps and into Elexia's room.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 9, 2003)

outlands said:
			
		

> *Noddy grimaces towards the stairs as he speaks with his "informant."  "Oh, aye.  I've nae doubt then that we'll be about a trip into the muck on his account.  She's kindly-hearted and, well, some hasta save her from hersel' y'ken.  Still and all, sounds like he's in wi' a rough crowd - and a back warned is a back protected.  I thankee much for that!  Pelo!"  He catches the lad's attention. "'Ere, now.  This fine gent has done me a favor tonight - I'll be gettin his meal and another drink.  And make sure ye brings him plenty o' it!"  He turns back to his companion.  "Oi - I see me stray-gatherin friend is calling us - musta learned sommat from our scaly-man.  Fair eno' if we do end up in the swamps, I'll be wantin' tae let ye know when we've swum oursel's out.  How would I be findin ye again?" *



  "I'm known as Jakka Crow around here.  You can leave word here with Raff if you want, or at the Healer's Guild, I work for them a bit," the hunter says.  He's quite appreciative as having his food and drink paid for.  Crow seems an appropriate name for him, as his hair is as black as a crow's wing.


----------



## Thels (Aug 11, 2003)

Damien offers Jallon a drink on occasion during the conversation.

When Elexia calls "Thank you for the information, Jallon. It was a pleasant talk. But it seems my friends want to talk in private now, so I better see what they're up to. Perhaps I see you again when we visit the healer's guild?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 12, 2003)

Elexia waits for everyone to arive in her room.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 12, 2003)

Rokelsh will be heading for Elexia's room, there's nothing in a 'city' to interest him... at least, not for now.

When he arrives he'll mumble to himself "By the Sands I wish there were someone around here to practice arms against"

Seeing Elexia, he gives a nod of his head.  "How fare things?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 15, 2003)

*Damien, Jallon says he's usually in the Healer's Guild at least once each day and he may see you.*

[OOC:  Argent, whenever you're ready, spin your story.  We'll just assume everyone's there.  Everyone else, if you need to do something prior to the meeting, just do a quick bounce back in the timeline then snap back to the present.]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 15, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> **Damien, Jallon says he's usually in the Healer's Guild at least once each day and he may see you.*
> 
> [OOC:  Argent, whenever you're ready, spin your story.  We'll just assume everyone's there.  Everyone else, if you need to do something prior to the meeting, just do a quick bounce back in the timeline then snap back to the present.] *



OOC: Yeah i've been waiting for everyone to say they would be there. I'll post tomorrow. RL game tonight have no time.


----------



## Thels (Aug 16, 2003)

Damien says goodbye to Jallon and goes to see Elexia.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 17, 2003)

As Damien enters Elexia's room he sees the rest assembled. "I'm glad you could make it Damien." Elexia says in her _school mistress_ voice.

"Now that we're all here I have a bit of a problem that we need to look into. My friend Hisk needs our help. The being known as Skord is tormenting Hisk and we need to speak to him on Hisk's behalf. This will not be an easy task but to save the life and sanity of another I would ask you my friends to accompany me into the swamps and find Skord."

"Hisk my friend as I have taken you as my charge take this favor and wear it on your right arm." She pulls a ribbon off of her apron and hands it to the lizardfolk. "This philactery will show that you are cared for as long as you have access to one of Alnaria's mothers."

Elexia will relate all of what Hisk said to her except the more confidential issues. 

OOC: Alnaria's clerics are called Mother or Father.


----------



## Starman (Aug 17, 2003)

Syrrian says, "Do any of you know anything more of this Skord? I am most certainly willing to help Hisk, however I would know more before I go into the swamp after this creature."


----------



## Thels (Aug 18, 2003)

"Hisk is probably not the only one", Damien states as he takes a good look at the lizardman, "So it's probably worth checking out the least. However, while we're still in town, we should check up with the Healer's Guild first. There's no reason not to combine tasks when we get the chance."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 18, 2003)

"Most assuridly Damien. In the morning I'll take Hisk with me to the market where he can show me what we will need for this expedition and the rest of you Meet with the healer. Is that good for all of you?" Elexia asks.


----------



## Starman (Aug 19, 2003)

_Well, I guess no one knows anything about Skord_, Syrrian thinks with a mental sigh. 

"Actually, I'm going to be doing some training in the morning, but I'm sure you will all manage without me. As for now, I could use a bath."

Syrrian will head downstairs and ask the bartender to have a bath drawn up.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 19, 2003)

Starman said:
			
		

> *Syrrian says, "Do any of you know anything more of this Skord? I am most certainly willing to help Hisk, however I would know more before I go into the swamp after this creature." *



  *Hisk starts at your request.  He has sat on his haunches on the floor the entire time, his head bowed, but now he looks at you, his yellow eyes oddly bright.*

"Skord is like a god of the lizardfolk, the ultimate, the pure.  His scales are hard, his claws are sharp.  He is as a thunderstorm, darkest night, with painful rain that comes forth from him..." the lizardman's eyes show a fanatic fervor; a priest remembering an encounter with his god.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 19, 2003)

Elexia starts "Goddess! He's a Black dragon!"


----------



## Thels (Aug 20, 2003)

_A dragon? I'm not gonna fight no dragon!_ Trying to keep his normal negotiating voice, he continues: "Uhm, this just might be a bit of a problem. I fine with helping people out, be they human, lizardfolk or any other race. But there's no use in getting ourselves killed without actually solving the problem. If it's really a dragon, we gotta do something else than head in and kill."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 20, 2003)

Gaoi nods and listens as the others speak. It is not clear whether he is not actually listening or just thinking of other things.


----------



## Starman (Aug 22, 2003)

Syrrian strokes his chin in thought for a moment. 

"Hmmm...we don't know for sure it is a dragon. I don't want to assume it is. However, whatever it is seems to be quite powerful. As Damien says, going in looking for a fight is ludicrous. I think diplomacy must be our first course of action. That said, we must also be prepared for the fight should it happen."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 22, 2003)

Elexia sits on the corner of her bed and muses to herself _Diplomacy. The best of all options but we know there is something wrong with Skord's thinking. I wonder if there is some kind of illness that would be effecting him?_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 23, 2003)

*Hisk leans forward, his thin, clawed hands inscribing unknowable things on the air as he speaks in a sing-song voice*

"There was a time when the thoughtsss of Ssskord were knowable, asss much asss a god can be known.  But one day, there was a visitor.  There are alwaysss many visitorsss, but this one angered him, and he became mad, mad.  I never sssaw the one that angered him, but he ssstormed upon our village sssoon after, and demanded that I go here to sssee what othersss were coming."  Hisk's voice suddenly breaks, and his breathing becomes ragged.

"But I could not return to hisss holy placesss!  I tried to leave, but was not able to.  He ssspoke to me in dreamsss, saying I had displeasssed him, and then he began to punish me..." he begins to weep.  But only for a minute.  Before more than two tears fall, he jerks his head up, as if hearing a far-off sound.  When he speaks again, he does not seem to be speaking to any of you, but to some point in space.

"No!" he cries, and scrabbles backwards, banging into the wall.  "Please, my lord, my god, I have not tried to displeassse you, please no!"  He screams as a deep sharp cut lays his arm open to the bone by some unseen agent.  Blood splatters, and Hisk flies to the other side of the room as if hit by a massive force.  There is a charged sense of menace in the air, as the barely-conscious Hisk continues an unbroken protestation of innocence and devotion.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 23, 2003)

Elexia springs into action grabbing a scroll of Magic circle VS evil and casts it on Hisk.


----------



## Starman (Aug 23, 2003)

Syrrian draws his sword and casts Mage Armor on himself.


----------



## Thels (Aug 23, 2003)

Damien looks at the lizardfolk, trying to figure out what's going on when he hears the unsheating of a sword. Looking around to Syrrian, he speaks: "No! Calm down and sheat that sword. Let's find out what's wrong first."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 23, 2003)

Gaoi moves to Hisk's side and casts Resistance on the reptile.


----------



## Starman (Aug 23, 2003)

Syrrian raises an eyebrow at Damien and says calmly, "I think _you_ need to calm down. I am not planning on striking Hisk down, but I am prepared to deal with whatever has done this to him." 

_Humans. How easily they get excited_. The elf keeps both hands on his sword and looks carefully around the room.



_Edit: Grammar_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 24, 2003)

*With Elexia and Gaoi's speedy actions, the second attack on Hisk seems to fail, though Elexia feels the air shudder against her barrier and Gaoi can tell his spell definitely helped bolster the poor lizardman.*

*The force seems to turn its attention toward your band.  Damien, there's a palpable sense of evil in the air, and the very light in the room seems to dim.  To all, it seems as if suddenly you're outside in the swamp air, and the scent of rotting vegitation and stale water and algae is almost overpowering. *

*A shimmering force can been seen, too vague to have any really shape.  Hisk screams at it, half breathless.*

"Skord!  Be merciful!"  With these words the last of the strength goes out of him and he collapses in a dead faint.  

*The force lunges against the other side of the room, raking out in all directions.  Noddy dodges entirely, but Rokelsh takes a small cut across the thigh.  It batters against Syrrian's magical protections, and while he can almost see them bulge under the strain, it does not penetrate.*

*With a shriek of tortured air, it seems to bring itself to bear on the other side of the room.*

[OOC: Jemal, three points of damage.  He just nicked you.]


----------



## Starman (Aug 24, 2003)

"For Corellon and the light!" cries Syrrian as he lunges toward the strange force bringing his sword down in a viscious arc.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 24, 2003)

"I think it's an air elemental of some sort." Elexia says over the battle. "I'm beginning to think there's a better fit than a black dragon. We're dealing with a Blighter! an Anti-druid." She reaches out and grabs her staff and Holy symbol. "I Implore you! By the goddess of all that is pure and good Begone from this place." 

(Turn undead just in case.)


----------



## Thels (Aug 24, 2003)

Damien is startled by the sudden switch of scene. Getting his thought back together and seeing the rest come in action, he calls forth Pelor's divine blessing over the group.

OOC: Cast Bless


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 25, 2003)

Gaoi pulls a piece of leather out and begins moving his arms in strange patterns while speaking arcane words. (Mage Armor)


----------



## Jemal (Aug 25, 2003)

Rokelsh had been standing by unmoving through the entire scene.. until the force attacked him.  Smiling, He draws his sword out in a slow, deliberate manner.  "Care to try that when I'm Armed, Lizard-ghost?"  

Rokelsh takes up a fighting stance, preparing to strike at the thing if it gets within range of him (Or if it currently is, he unleashes now)

*Attack: +9, 2d6+8 damage, Threat 18-20/X2*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 25, 2003)

*Syrrian, your sword flashes past the shimmering cloud, but is unable to harm it.  Elexia, you feel the power of good and light flow through you, and though the stink of swamp seems less, the malevolent force remains.  Damien, you call upon the power of Pelor and He responds, blessing you and your comrades.*

*Gaoi, the leather in your hand vanishes as an identical force to that which surrounds Syrrian encases you.  Rokelsh, your attack rips through the force, drawing a piercing scream.*  

[OOC:  Starman, sorry only rolled a five for your attack.  Jemal, rolled a seventeen to attack and then rolled five for damage, bringing your total to eleven, good work!  I'm hoping outlands will chime in here before I have The Malevolent Force of Doom go again. ]


----------



## Starman (Aug 26, 2003)

Syrrian will take a step [OOC: 5ft Step] away from the force (if possible). Whether he can or not, he then mumbles an incantation and lets loose a glowing orb of power [OOC: Magic Missile] at the creature.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 26, 2003)

Elexia will cast sound burst in the millde of the room. 

OOC: It's my only offensive spell.


----------



## Thels (Aug 26, 2003)

Damien calls forth the strength of Pelor upon Rokelsh before drawing his crossbow.

OOC: Bull's Strength at Rokelsh. If I can't reach him with a 5foot step, I'm not drawing the crossbow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 29, 2003)

*Elexia, as you begin to cast your spell, the force lunges at you, piercing your armor and drawing blood as it rakes your stomach.  You are able to bear the pain and your spell is flung into the center of the force with a shrill cry of an angry child.  The force seems to writhe in pain.*

*Syrrain, your spell flies true, exploding alongside Elexia's spell.  It seems to wrench itself toward you.  Rokelsh, you lunge in and cut at it, but you miss it by the smallest fraction.*

*Noddy, ever the opportunist, slips in while it's distracted with spells and rams his punching dagger into the thing.  While he can chose no soft spot to hit, he nevertheless seems to hurt it.  Gaoi moves to the side, seeking an opening, waiting for an opportunity to strike.*

*Damien, you have to move to the other side of the room to touch Rokelsh, but the force is distracted by your friends and you slip by unscathed.  Rokelsh, as Damien chants to Pelor to bring you strength, you feel momentarily bathed in light and heat, as if you were home in the desert.  The sunlight fills you with strength beyond your own.*

[OOC: Argent, you don't have Elexia's AC calculated!  I believe it's 17, but please put it in your character sheet.  Elexia took 5 points of damage, and rolled very well on her Concentration check.  You did 7 points of damage with _sound burst.  _Syrrian, you did five points of damage with the _magic missile._  Sorry, Rokelsh, only rolled a 6 to attack (+9, +1 for _bless_), so you missed.  Noddy, an excellent attack roll (total of 24) with full damage for the dagger, 4 points of damage.  Rokelsh, you gain 2 points of Strength.  Damien, you had to move about ten feet to get to Rokelsh, so no crossbow drawing this round.  Sorry I had to put actions into Noddy's mouth, as it were, but I haven't see outlands it two weeks.  I had Gaoi hold action because I haven't heard from Tailspinner for a few days.]


----------



## Starman (Aug 29, 2003)

Syrrian spins toward the force and once again brings his sword to bear upon it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 29, 2003)

OOC: AC 17 it is. sorry for the oversite,

IC: Elexia strikes at the creature with her staff.


----------



## Thels (Aug 29, 2003)

Damien draws his crossbow, searching for a position where he fire at the creature without accidentally hitting a friend. If he can find one in time, he will fire away.

OOC: Did Rokelsh do anything besides receiving the str boost? And I think we can call Outlands MIA by now.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 30, 2003)

"Hold still, you damned thing!" Rokelsh roars, dropping the sword on it with all his newly-enhanced might.

(Power attack for 3, so new attack stats with power attack, bless, and Str bonus are:  +8 to hit, 2d6+13 damage, threat 18-20/X2)


----------



## outlands (Aug 31, 2003)

{OOC}
HOLY COW!!  I thought I would never get to post today!

Sorry for being AWOL - The past three weeks have been insane for me, including starting a new job. (after being out of work for months, this is a cause for celebration!)  I'll do my best to be more active on the thread.

{IC}
Noddy checks to be sure he is flanking the not-quite-there beast and goes for another stab.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 1, 2003)

*The force lunges at Syrrian with punishing force, raking across his chest and sword arm.  Syrrian slashes back at it, slicing his sword right through the middle of the force.  He can feel the guiding hand of Pelor's blessing guiding his blade, and force screams again and dissapates, leaving behind only the stink of the swamp.  Rokelsh's mighty swing, Noddy's precise stab, Damien's bolt, and Elexia's staff all bisect the air where it was a minute ago.*

*Gaoi kneels down to inspect Hisk.  The lizardman is still bleeding badly, and is quite unconscious.*

[OOC:  Glad to have you back outlands!  Jobs are important though, so don't worry about us!  Syrrian, Damien's _bless_ gave you just enough to hit the force.  It was on its last legs, so you killed it dead.  The rest of y'all were just a bit too slow in the initiative, but rest assured that if he hadn't hit it, I think it would have been shish-ka-bob anyway.  Syrrian, you took five points of damage.]


----------



## Starman (Sep 1, 2003)

Syrrian slumps down to the floor. The elf doesn't bother sheathing his sword, he drops it on the floor next to himself. Gently he pulls his tunic over his head and inspects his wounds.

"That was not pleasant," he says with a grunt. He presses his tattered shirt to the tears in his flesh to stop the bleeding. He sees Gaoi tending to Hisk and asks, "How is he?"


----------



## Jemal (Sep 1, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Rokelsh's mighty swing, Noddy's precise stab, Damien's bolt, and Elexia's staff all bisect the air where it was a minute ago.




OOC: poor floor.

IC: Rokelsh hefts his sword again, looking around...  "What in the name of the sun was THAT?"


----------



## Thels (Sep 1, 2003)

"I have no idea." Damien replies. Looking around for wounded people, he kneels down next to Syrrian. "Hang on, this'll be over in a moment." he whispers while placing his hand on Syrrian's shoulder, channeling divine healing into his body.

OOC: Cure Light Wounds, 1d8+4 hp. Good to see Outlands back.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 1, 2003)

"Oh! My poor little Hisk!" Elexia says and calls upon the healing touch of her goddess. _Cure light wounds_ 
"I'm not sure exactly what that was, but I may have been some sort of Air elemental. We obviously have made an enemie this night and will need to leave the city as soon as we are able to protect the townspeople." She sits on the floor cradeling Hisk's head in her lap.


----------



## Starman (Sep 2, 2003)

Syrrian sighs as he feels the cool waves of healing magic course through his body. He grunts and stands up, stretching his arms. 

"Thank you, friend Damien. I feel much better."

He turns to Elexia.

"I have a feeling the townspeople will be fine if we leave. This creature's fight is with us, not them."


----------



## Thels (Sep 2, 2003)

Damien nods. Trying to keep the volume of his voice low: "Elexia, you took an ugly hit yourself too. I could help you with that, if you wouldn't object to the powers of the Sun God. And how is Hisk?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 2, 2003)

"How could I ever not embrace the touch of Father Sun himself. Yes Damien, I will accept the healing." Elexia says realising she has been hurt. Her first and only thought as always was for the innocents in the battle.


----------



## Thels (Sep 2, 2003)

"Right. Well, you know the drill.", Damien grins. He touches her shoulder and forwards Pelor's energy once more.

OOC: Drop Command for Cure Light Wounds, 1d8+4 hp.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 2, 2003)

*The poor floor now sports two nicks and a dent, while the wall has a new decoration in the form of Damien's bolt.  Damien ignores this as he channels healing energy into Syrrian, who feels bathed momentarily in radiant heat.  Almost simultaneously Elexia invokes the power of Alnaria, which Hisk feels as if tiny, childlike hands carefully close his wounds.  He opens his eyes and slowly sits up, an expression of profound shame and remorse on his face.  Damien moves to the bleeding Elexia, and uses the healing light of Pelor to close her wounds.*

*Hisk is still somewhat hurt, but he can talk again.  He looks at you, then drops his eyes, tears glittering in them.*

"I am ssso sssorry.  Ssskord feelsss the fault isss mine, but I did not think he would attack you asss well.  Pleassse, forgive," he whispers, bowing low to the ground on his knees, his forehead touching the floor.

*At that moment there's a great pounding on the door, which is locked.  Raff's voice, though muffled, can be heard*

"What's going on in there?!"  His tone is frantic and somewhat fearful.  Noddy picks up on the jangling of keys; Raff's trying to find the key to open the door.  You all suddenly realize that half the party has blood on them, Syrrian has his shirt off, Elexia's has a gash in it, there's a big bloodstain on the floor where Hisk bled, there's dents and gashes in the floor, and the lizardman is bowing on the floor.  

[OOC:  Poor floor indeed!  Syrrain, you get back 6 hit points.  Elexia heals 10 points of damage on Hisk.  Elexia also gains back nine hit points from Damien's healing.]


----------



## Starman (Sep 2, 2003)

Syrrian jumps to the door. He opens it a crack and peeks out.

"I am sorry for the disturbance, Master Innkeep. I was trying to demonstrate a sword manuever and I slipped and fell. Truly I am sorry. It will not happen again."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 2, 2003)

"But what was all the screaming about?  It sounded positively unholy, I thought you were all being killed!"  Raff's face is white underneath his tan, and you can see him carrying what looks like a wand to you Syrrian.  Behind him is what is probably the cook, a massively muscled human man wearing a stained apron, carrying a cleaver as if he knows how to use it.  Behind him is Maven, carrying a fireplace poker, and a few other patrons with swords or bows.  It it deadly quiet out there, unlike the normal background noise of conversation, gambling, and music that should be going on at this hour of the night.  All of them have expressions of fear on their faces, though this is overlaid with resolve on some.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 2, 2003)

Elexia stands up, Blood staining her vestments and aproaches the Inn keeper. "We were attacked by the same force that has attacked the Lizardfolk named Hisk." She gets Hisk to his feet and into a chair. She then slumps onto her bed.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 2, 2003)

Gaoi moves to the door. "We are OK now. Tomorrow we need to investigate this. But we are all in need of rest at the moment."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 2, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> Elexia stands up, Blood staining her vestments and aproaches the Inn keeper. "We were attacked by the same force that has attacked the Lizardfolk named Hisk." She gets Hisk to his feet and into a chair. She then slumps onto her bed.



  *Raff actually gapes at the comment, his jaw dropping open.*

"You mean there's actually something attacking him?  We thought he was doing it to himself!" he blurts out.  



			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Gaoi moves to the door. "We are OK now. Tomorrow we need to investigate this. But we are all in need of rest at the moment."



  *Gaoi's comment comes almost on top of Elexia's and Raff forceably shuts his mouth at the more mundane comment.  He quickly takes in the party's battered state, and can clearly see there seems to be no other hostile thing in the room.  He quickly turns around.*

"All right everyone, the excitement's over!  Everything's ok, thank you for helping.  Free round on the house!" Raff says loudly.  The other patrons slowly move downstairs, still very curious about what was happening.  Raff jerks his head at the cook, who follows the crowd down.  The innkeeper grabs Maven's sleeve.  "Go get a couple of those left-behind shirts, bandages, hot water, and tea."  Maven nods shortly and scurries off, the poker still clutched in her hand.  Raff quickly stuffs his wand up his sleeve, and lets himself in the room.  "I'll help you dress your wounds, but you must tell me what was going on.  What was attacking that old lizardman?"


----------



## Starman (Sep 4, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Raff quickly stuffs his wand up his sleeve, and lets himself in the room.  "I'll help you dress your wounds, but you must tell me what was going on.  What was attacking that old lizardman?"




Syrrian says, "We don't know what it was. It was some strange shimmering force."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 4, 2003)

Starman said:
			
		

> Syrrian says, "We don't know what it was. It was some strange shimmering force."



  "Beshaba be pleased and Tymora smile," he breathes.  Beshaba is the goddess of bad luck, sister to Tymora, the goddess of good luck.  One is almost never said without mentioning the other, as it invites the wrath of her sister.  The expression means that one hopes that enough bad luck has happened and that good luck will be forthcoming.  "No wonder no one believed him."  

*At that moment the door opens slightly, admitting Maven.  She carries two obviously used but clean shirts, a small wooden box, a small iron pot with a lid, a kettle, and several wooden cups carried in a bundle by a string through their handles.  She plops them down on the table, and uncovers the iron pot, revealing the hot water therein.  She opens up the wooden box and takes out a role of bandages, and a packet of herbs.*

"White Mother, are these all right for the liz- er, Hisk?" she asks diffidently.  After Elexia responds, she offers the shirts to Syrrian and the priestess of Alnaria, and quickly pours the tea for all.  

*Raff seems somewhat lost as he watches his daughter, as if he's not sure what to do.  His hand opens and closes in a sudden spasm as he seems to come to his senses.*

"Should I get someone from the Healer's Guild?  Do you think it will come back?  Are my inn and patrons safe?  Should someone try to bless to place to prevent that evil spirit from coming back?  If it's not gone, can it be killed or banished?" Raff's questions have a nervous, almost hysterical edge to them.  Maven looks up sharply at her father as he almost starts babbling.


----------



## Thels (Sep 4, 2003)

"Calm down, good man." Damien says with a lsightly louder voice. Seeing Elexia occupied with Hisk, Damien takes the talking in his own hands. When the man stops talking, he replies slowly: "We were just quite capable of keeping it away, so I don't think it's coming back soon. Even then, the creature seems to be after Hisk, attacking only him and those trying to defend him. Anyone else should have no hindrace. But just to be safe, tomorrow we shall try and find a different place for Hisk and most of us to stay, as not to become a hindrace to your inn. There's no need for someone from the Healer's Guild right away, Elexia and myself are adequate healers. Perhaps we might need the Guild later on, but then we shall visit it ourselves." Damien stands still, looking at Raff and waiting patiently.


----------



## Starman (Sep 5, 2003)

Syrrian yawns. He gathers up his sword and torn shirt.

"Well, unless anyone has any objections, I'm going to bed. We should try and get an early start tomorrow."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 5, 2003)

*Raff seems to calm slightly at Damien's explanation, and finally nods.*

"All right, if you're all sure you're fine...  I'll be downstairs..." he says, slowly going toward the door.  He looks at Maven.

"I'll be down in a minute," she says.  Raff finally leaves, after a second, Maven turns to the rest of you.

"He's scared of evil spirits and other strange things like that, m'lords.  Pardon his fear," she says quickly.  She gestures to the tea on the table.  "It's chamomile tea, it's supposed to be calming."  With that she leaves the room (unless you have any other questions or comments).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 5, 2003)

Elexia says "Gaoi. She seems like a nice girl. Perhaps you could ask her out on a date?"


----------



## Thels (Sep 5, 2003)

Damien laughs. After a little while he continues a little more serious: "Syrrian is right, we should get some sleep. It might be smart though, for at least one of us to stay awake all the time, just in case something like this happens again. Only downside will be that we'll need to rest longer for everyone to get a good night sleep."


----------



## outlands (Sep 7, 2003)

Oi, right.  I'll take first watch, seein's yer all in rough shape, eh.  Bloody bugger puts a dent in me plans of making some kosh tomorra.  Posh place, lots of kosh, but no!  No, we gan tae play heroes and stiff a nobleman instead.  Ah, me!

Well, ye best get bedded down.  Maven, if ye can get yer father to slip up here afore he turns in, I'd have a chat with him for a moment.  There's a good lass.

Wish I was a bleedin wizard, I do, but I never had the head for it...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 7, 2003)

[OOC:  We'll assume Noddy made his comment before Maven left and Elexia after she left...]

*Maven nods quickly, and leaves with the kettle.  After about five minutes, there's a soft tapping on the door.*

"You wanted to see me?  Again?" comes Raff's slightly quavering tone.


----------



## outlands (Sep 7, 2003)

Roight, lemme talk out here.

-Noddy slips out of the room and pulls the door shut-

Nae sense in disturbin their resting.  Here, that mess in there a bit ago.  Twas nae evil spirit nae daemon, ye can rest assurred.  Yer inn tis nae tae become haunted.  Twas a Wizard, I bet me not.  One who could turn hisself into very air.  We dinnae know exactly why, but ole Hisk has angered someone.  He thinks it's his bleedin god what's mad at him.  Age and separation from his home, I guess me, but he's a bit teched - earnest, but teched.  Me?  I'm betting there's sommat like a wizard hiding out there in the swamp making sure ole Hist there never comes home to discover the change in ownership, eh.  I've dealt with guilds of the underhanded sort a time or two, if ye ken.  That's the sort of thing they'd be about.

Noo look, I bet me my friends will quickly decide to go hunting this beastie come daylight.  Iffen it is what I think, bein a wizard out there, ye'll be wantin that mob ye whistled up tonight to make ready in case whoever liked the swamp likes your town, too.  But keep it quiet, eh.  Nae sense in rufflin the women-folk, ye know.  I bet me you know most everyone in town that amounts to much and a few what don't.  Tell them tae keep their eyes extra-sharp til we get back.

What?  What iffen we don't make it back?  We've never not made it back yet, sir!  And our lads and lasses what know a wee touch o the magick kin get ye a message from leagues away, iffen yer willin.  Be good tae know that we had sommat waiting tae hear from us.    Knowing this bunch, we'll be about making someone verra angry.

-Noddy grins and claps the man on the arm-

But oi - I have promises tae keep, so I'll be back.  Family honor it is, never die with unfulfilled promises, y'see!  Jest ye make sure the town is ready for whoever we find out there.

-Noddy hopes this reassures the man {Sense Motive check}, whether any of it is actually true or not {Bluff check, likely}.  After talking with him, Noddy slips back into the room.  He'll stay awake at least one watch and will wake a non-spellcaster first (do we HAVE a non-spellcaster other than me?), so as to preserve their rest for spell-memorization and will suggest this to his replacement.  Noddy also wants to be left to sleep during said spell-prep, since he has nothing to prepare.-


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 8, 2003)

Gaoi bids the others a good night and goes to the other room to get ready for bed. Then he heads out back to the bath house and has a nice bath. Finally he returns to his room and settles back for some much needed sleep.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 9, 2003)

*Noddy, Raff does seem somewhat reassured by your comments*  

"We've been a bit on edge here, had some trouble with caravans and all, and with Hisk's... situation on top of that... well, most people are bit more wound up that usual.  If you say you can stop this wizard or whoever his is from attacking anyone in town, then may all gods smile on your quest," he says, and goes back downstairs.



> Gaoi bids the others a good night and goes to the other room to get ready for bed. Then he heads out back to the bath house and has a nice bath. Finally he returns to his room and settles back for some much needed sleep.



  [OOC:  Not even going to dignify Elexia's comment with a response eh?  ]

*The bath water is pleasently warm with a mineral tang.  There's a bed big enough to sleep three people (hardly unusual, even for unrelated or unattached individuals), as well as enough floor space for four to stretch out in each of the two rooms.  Chamberpots are provided, and presumably emptied by the inn staff in the morning.*

*You take turns keeping watch throughout the night, but aside from Hisk having a bad dream, the night is fairly uneventful*

*The next morning the day is somewhat overcast and it threatens to rain, and the light is rather dim coming into your room.  Despite the dreary weather, you can smell freshly baked bread wafting up from downstairs.*


----------



## Starman (Sep 9, 2003)

Syrrian will grab breakfast and eat it on the way to find Yasmira. When he finds her he will tell her that something urgent has come up and he will be unable to train with her. He gives her his best wishes and says he hopes to see her around some time.

After that he will gather up his stuff and make sure everyone else is awake and ready to go. 

As they are assembling he says with a smile, "You know, as dangerous as this is looking to be, I can't help but feel a bit excited. It will be good to be on the move again, seeing the world, seeking adventure." 

He takes a deep breath and promptly begins to cough and hack.

"And we'll be away from this horrible stench!" The elf laughs, clearly in a very good mood.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 9, 2003)

Starman said:
			
		

> "And we'll be away from this horrible stench!" The elf laughs, clearly in a very good mood.



"You my dear Syrrian at least didn't have to sleep in the same room." Elexia does not seem to have slept well. She has changed into her 'adventuring clothing' and eats little.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 9, 2003)

*Syrrian, you find Yasmira downstairs having bread, butter, and a small bowl of blueberries.  She somewhat disappointed to hear you won't be sparring with her.  Just before you leave though, she blurts out a question.*

"What in the name of the five heavens was going on last night?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 9, 2003)

1. Gaoi awakens and studies his spells for the day.
(0th: Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Light, Resistance;
1st: Comprehend Languages, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Summon Monster I;
Note new spell selections also on character sheet.)

2. Gaoi heads downstairs and looks for Raff. "Could you please get word to Baron Elgin Kilsroff that I will not be able to perform for his daughter's birthday party?"

3. Once he has taken care of the party cancellation he looks for Maven. "You wanted me to vouch for you before the Elemental Guild Masters? Is there an Elemental Guild here in town?"

4. Once his business with Maven is taken care of, the air genasi heads for the Healer's Guild to check on the shipment of herbs.


----------



## Starman (Sep 9, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Syrrian, you find Yasmira downstairs having bread, butter, and a small bowl of blueberries.  She somewhat disappointed to hear you won't be sparring with her.  Just before you leave though, she blurts out a question.*
> 
> "What in the name of the five heavens was going on last night?"




Syrrian keep his voice low so as not to alarm anyone that might not know anything was going on last night.

"We were attacked by some strange thing apparently because we were helping the lizard man. That is actually why my companions and I are leaving in haste. Hisk has asked for our help and we do not any harm coming to anyone else because of our presence."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 10, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Gaoi awakens and studies his spells for the day.



  *As you prepare your magic for a fight, it seems that Syrrian and both priests are somewhat tense as well.  Perhaps they are preparing or praying for similar magic.*



> Gaoi heads downstairs and looks for Raff. "Could you please get word to Baron Elgin Kilsroff that I will not be able to perform for his daughter's birthday party?"



  *Raff is still somewhat on edge from last night, and blinks at you once before seeming to understand the message.*  "I'll get word to him.  I hope he didn't promise her anything in the way of entertainment."



> Once he has taken care of the party cancellation he looks for Maven. "You wanted me to vouch for you before the Elemental Guild Masters? Is there an Elemental Guild here in town?"



  *Maven nods, and gives you a small curtsey*

"Yes m'lord.  I can go right now," she says, and shoots an odd look at Raff.  Raff studiously ignores her, and she sweeps out with you, showing a measure more of courage and confidence than yesterday.  As you walk through the town streets, she speaks softly to you.  

"I appreciate you doing this m'lord.  I couldn't offer you much more than the wine last night.  I'm living on Raff's sufference.  He dallied with a serving girl who was a water genasi.  She left shortly after, and showed up with a five-year-old, me, a few years later and demanded that he take care of me from now on.  Raff, of course, was happily married and not very happy to see me.  And when it became pretty clear he had earth blood in him somewhere because of what _I_ am...  Well, let's just say that's why he doesn't have any children older than eight.  Mother left me because she thought Raff would be a better parent. 'Course, he won't pay for me to learn a trade, and I don't care to be a tavern wench all of my life.  The Elemental Guild takes care of its own.  I'll have to work hard, but at least I know I'll eventually learn something of value and get out of this town..." she comes to a verbal halt, and finally shuts her mouth.  "Sorry m'lord, you didn't need to know my whole life."

*The Elemental Guide is next to the Healer's Guild, and marked with the four elemental symbols of earth, air, fire, and water.  Inside is a large space with several comfortable chairs around a fireplace, and others around a table.  Across the back is a long counter with a door behind it.  Behind the counter is obviously a water genasi, with skin shining with tiny fish scales, and his hair soaking wet.  He looks up from scribing something in a book and has an annoyed expression on his face.*

"Maven?  I've told you a dozen times before that you can't join unless you get an independent genasi toooooo...." his voice trails off at he catches sight of Gaoi.  He coughs slightly in embarassment and you detect a hint of red suffusing his cheeks.  "So you have.  Well, then, what is the gentleman's name?"

"This is Lord Gaoi Gustwig, an air genasi adventurer," she says, her head up, speaking clearly, showing little of the deference she showed you Gaoi.  But you can see her hands she has clasped behind her back; her knucles are white, this is taking a huge amount of courage.  The water genasi nods and comes out from behind the counter.

"Lord Gustwig, I am Lowel Waterborn.  I just need you to observe the tests to make certain they're genuine.  We need an independent witness and sponsor, as I'm sure she's told you.  Now Maven," he says, "You've claimed you're an ooze genasi, and desire to be brought into the Elemental Guild.  Ooze genasi can create a slick film by the power of their own elemental magic.  Do it."  Maven nods, and sweeps her hand in a wide arc away from her body, as if spreading something.  Immediately a large part of the floor becomes covered in a thin layer of something dark and shiny.  Lowel bends down and rubs his hand across it, and nods.  Gaoi, this seems to be a true, inborn form of the _grease_ spell.

"Good.  Ooze genasi can also resist acid, so I must test you with than," Lowel says, going behind the counter and returning with a small slab of rock and a ceramic vial.  He waves at Maven to sit down at the table, and lays the rock down.  He carefully ustoppers the vial and pours a few drops on the rock, and you watch it bubble and leave score marks.  "Put your arm on the rock Maven," he says, he expression stern.  Maven closes her eyes, and lays her arm where he indicated.  He pours several drops on the bare flesh her arm, but they have no more effect than water.  Gaoi, you recognize this an an inborn ability to resist acid.

Lowel nods again.  "Good.  You've passed."  Maven looks quite deliriously happy, and signs her contract where he indicates.  Lowel waits for your confirmation that his tests were true, then has you sign on Maven's contract as a sponsor and witness.

*Gaoi, you recognize something about Lowel after you sign Maven's contract.  "Waterborn" is a generic named used by water genasi if they don't know their parentage, or wish to disown their family.  "Airborn" is used for air genasi, "Mudborn" for ooze genasi, and so on and so forth.  Maven, you notice, signs her last name as "Mudborn."*



> Once his business with Maven is taken care of, the air genasi heads for the Healer's Guild to check on the shipment of herbs.




*You leave Maven to converse with Lowel, and head next door to the Healer's Guild.  Inside the place smells strongly of herbs, and is painted a soothing shade of green.  Comfortable-looking chairs upholstered in shiny leather are scattered around, as are several low, flat benches covered with the same material.  A large table is placed near the fireplace, and has a top of polished gray stone, though it's mostly covered with various pouches, small bundles, and other things.  As with the Elemental Guild, there's a counter at the back, though it's fairly short, and a stout door behind it.*

*There's a human man at the large table, currently separating out various combinations of herbs and placing them into pouches.  He's middle-aged, with dark blonde hair slightly streaked with gray.  He's slightly short, and not particularly fat or thin.  His face is weather-beaten, and heavily lined.  He wears a simple tunic and trousers in shades of olive green and gray.  He's wearing a wooden holy symbol of Obad-Hai, the god of nature.*

*He looks up after you enter*

"Ah, welcome to the Healer's Guild!  I am Healer Brok Jarla, how may I be of help?" he says in a pleasant voice.  After you explain who you are and why you're hear, his voice takes on a more business-like tone.  "Very good, you're a day early.  If you're ready to go, then I can give you the herbs now.  There are three bundles.  Three strong men could carry them, or if you have horses, that might be easiest.  The horses won't eat them, they don't smell appatizing to them.

"At any rate you will be taking them south to Gajin*.  The Healer's Guild needs them to combat the usual spread of filth fever.  It's a dirty city, so it's a distressingly prevalent disease.  The quickest route is straight through the swamp.  I can give you a simple map when you come back to pick up the bundles...  You did want to wait and come back when you had the rest of your group, yes?  I'll give you the map then.  If you are in need of any supplies like insectbane oil, you can get it here.  It's only a silver for five uses' worth.  If you need other general goods, Kerbat's Goods sells the widest amount of traveling supplies.  And there's a smithy attached to Kord and Moradin's joint temple on the east side of town if you need things of that nature."

*(Gaoi, Gajin's a costal city, and it doesn't have a real savory reputation.  Lots of crime, hints of piracy.)

[OOC:  Fhew!  (Wipes forehead)  That was a long post.  Ok all done now, post away!]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 11, 2003)

Starman said:
			
		

> Syrrian keep his voice low so as not to alarm anyone that might not know anything was going on last night.
> 
> "We were attacked by some strange thing apparently because we were helping the lizard man. That is actually why my companions and I are leaving in haste. Hisk has asked for our help and we do not any harm coming to anyone else because of our presence."



  *Her eyes widen.*

"What was it?  Was it a monster?  A spirit?  A...ghost?" she asks, her voice similarly low, but urgent and tinged with a hint of fear.


----------



## Starman (Sep 11, 2003)

Syrrian shrugs.

"We don't know for sure. It was some sort of shimmering force. It might have been an elemental. Whatever it was, it did not seem too powerful, though it was tenacious."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 11, 2003)

1. Gaoi takes note of the others preparations.

2. Gaoi nods at Raff's comment. "Yes. I wish I could have accomodated him. But we need to check on what attacked us last night. And should it wish to return, hopefully our absence will better protect the town."

3. Gaoi listens intently as Maven relates her background to him. As Lowel notices him with Maven, Gaoi stands up straight and with proper mannerisms as befits his status as he was taught to as a child. Gaoi watches intently as Maven takes her trials and signs when it is his turn. He then gives the young ooze genasi a hug when it is all done. "You did great. I am very proud of you. At last you are on the path to greatness." He bids Maven farewell and says he will make sure to tell her bye before the group leaves town. He returns to his stance like before and bids Lowel farewell.

4. Gaoi takes the map and nods. "We will return soon with a cart. We will most likely need some supplies. At the moment however, I am not sure what we need. When we return for the herbs I will have a better idea.

5. Gaoi returns to the inn to check on the others and report on the status of the herbs and relate the information about equipment and such. "So! I suppose we need to buy some supplies, grab the herbs, and head out of town. The sooner we can get underway the better."


----------



## Jemal (Sep 11, 2003)

Rokelsh keeps close to Elexia and Hisk.  "I'm not leaving you two alone.  Until we get rid of this thing that's causing the problems, I will stay close by to protect you."  He tells Elexia, before setting up station near them and keeping an eye out in the area, looking around with a stern face and making it obvious he's guarding them... though against what, not even he is sure.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 11, 2003)

Elexia has been quiet all morning. She finaly seems to 'come out of it' when Rokelsh speaks. "I'm afraid that I have bad news for you Hisk. You may need to go into the swamps with us. we are your only protection."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2003)

*Hisk's eyes widen at your comment Elexia*

"I cannot go!  I am not able!  Every time I try, and I have tried many timesss, there'sss ssso much _pain_!" he says, close to tears,"That you would protect me, White Mother, I have no doubt, but how can I travel with you when to return to the swamp would mean death?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2003)

Starman said:
			
		

> Syrrian shrugs.
> 
> "We don't know for sure. It was some sort of shimmering force. It might have been an elemental. Whatever it was, it did not seem too powerful, though it was tenacious."



  *She shudders slightly.* 

"That sounds terrible.  I'd rather face orcs," she says, "Corellon Larethian watch over you on your journey Syrrain.  I hope to see you again."

*She clasps your shoulder with her hand, then leaves the inn.*


----------



## Thels (Sep 13, 2003)

OOC: Switched spells when I memorized them at dawn:
0th (DC12) Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1st (DC13) Bless, Protection from Evil, Protection from Evil, [Cure Light Wounds]
2nd (DC14) Aid, Bull's Strength, [Cure Moderate Wounds]

Damien spends some time in prayer before he heads down to eat breakfast. He'll visit the stables to check on his horses while the rest is doing their stuff before heading back, hoping to see some of his companions. Settling down at a table: "Well, seems like we should get active. We should at least visit the Healer's Guild and see what it is they want. In the meanwhile, we got to decide on Hisk's problem. I'm in for dealing with it, but do we have much of an idea where to start?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 13, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Hisk's eyes widen at your comment Elexia*
> 
> "I cannot go!  I am not able!  Every time I try, and I have tried many timesss, there'sss ssso much _pain_!" he says, close to tears,"That you would protect me, White Mother, I have no doubt, but how can I travel with you when to return to the swamp would mean death?"



Elexia's eyes are filled with compassion. "Dear one. I'm not sure we can protect you if you remain here. The more I hear of this spell on you the more I'm aware that you were never ment to return. What is the reason that may be?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 14, 2003)

*A shudder runs through Hisk's body*

"I do not know why I cannot return.  I have tried, many times, but a great pain and weaknessss would grow in my body, and it wasss all I could do to crawl back here.  I will try again Mother, for your sweet goddess will protect me," he whispers, his voice dropping into a sing-song again.  He sways slightly in time with his own words.


----------



## outlands (Sep 14, 2003)

Noddy rolls his eyes and puts his head down in his hands.

"Oi, and it would have been such a lovely party.  'Ere, let me sit and write him a wee bit of a note."

"My good Sir,

"Last night, we were attacked in our lodgings by an unknown assailant as we made ready for bed.  My companions and I are as yet unsure as to the reason behind this assault and are taking what precautions we may.  Because of this, we have decided it is not safe for your daughter nor birthday guests for any of our number to be in their vicinity.  I do humbly tender my regrets in this matter as a birthing-day celebration should be full of merriment, however for that very reason I cannot allow my presence to endanger anyone in your household.  Once we see this matter to its conclusion, I pray I shall be able to make up for this dreadful necessity.

--Noddy"

Noddy gives this letter to his "apprentice juggler" for delivery, should it meet with approval from companions.









*OOC:*


  I'll be out of town this week (and have been having the devil's own time posting this *past* week!).  Noddy goes into "high alert," listening and watching everywhere to prevent another unwelcome surprise.  He loads his travelling gear so that his weapons are all at the ready.  SOP for his combat is to recon the area during an attack to be sure they aren't being flanked *then* engage at range if possible for as long as possible, tumbling to flank into melee if needed.  If not, he runs around the flanks of the combat area, looking for hidden opponents.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 14, 2003)

*Noddy, you give your note to Pelo, and he dashes off.  Your message safely delivered, you return to join the rest of the group in the common room as they either come down from upstairs or return from various errands.*

*Hisk comes down with Elexia, looking somewhat frightened.  But eventually you all gather.  Gaoi says the party can pick up the herbs at any time, and that you can get a map there to travel to Gajin.*

*You can buy any basic supplies at Imray's All Things store for the PHB listed price.  Healer Jarla will also sell you tins of insect-repelling salve for 2gp each.  Each tin holds six applications, which last for 12 hours each.*

*You load the herbs on Damien's cart, and head out into the swamp, the smell you noticed coming into town growing more and more prevalent with each step.*

[OOC:  Can I get a general marching order and who will be on what watch?  Also, while traveling, does anyone want to do something special?]


----------



## Starman (Sep 15, 2003)

Syrrian will purchase fourteen days of trail rations and two tins of insect repellant.

He will volunteer to bring up the rear on the march. He will also suggest that watches rotate so that no one gets stuck on middle watch all the time.

_Edit: Fixed rules gaffe_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 15, 2003)

Starman said:
			
		

> Syrrian will purchase fourteen days of trail rations and two tins of insect repellant.
> 
> He will volunteer to bring up the rear on the march. He will also suggest that since he and Elexia only need four hours of "sleep" a night, they could split the night between the two of them and everyone else can rest.




Elexia will purchase 2 weeks worth of rations and insect repellant as well. she will also buy mosquitto netting for thier tents if there is not already that feature on them.
She will also buy Hisk a weapon of his choice and any gear he may ask for (within reason)
*She will ask him for help buying items that will be needed for survival. If he says they will need something the group has forgotten then it will be purchased. (within the limits of finances.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 15, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Elexia will purchase 2 weeks worth of rations and insect repellant as well. she will also buy mosquitto netting for thier tents if there is not already that feature on them.
> She will also buy Hisk a weapon of his choice and any gear he may ask for (within reason)
> *She will ask him for help buying items that will be needed for survival. If he says they will need something the group has forgotten then it will be purchased. (within the limits of finances.)



  *Hisk asks for a spear (shortspear), and nods approvingly at the mosquito netting.  He mentions that rope will be important if someone falls in some quicksand or a bog.  He also mentions that the lizardfolk sometimes throw certain dried herbs on the fire to get rid of insects.  Brak Jarla can offer you something similar for 1 sp a bundle.*

*While Hisk is very nervous about traveling into the swamp, he still sits by your side in the wagon, eyes darting about nervously.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 17, 2003)

*As you roll deeper into the swamp in the early afternoon, the smell finally stops growing worse... or perhaps your noses are becoming numb.  Hisk seems torn between enjoying the swamp atmosphere and being nervously afraid.  However, as the day goes on, he seems to be wincing, and as night starts to fall, he's clenching his jaw tightly with every bump of the cart.*

*You must stop for the night, at a place marked on the map.  There is a relatively dry and firm road through the swamp, as well as some bits of dry land used for campsites.  Finding firewood is a trial, and those searching will get muddy (and if not using insect repellant, bitten, except for Gaoi, who seems to have a small tornado of insects whipping around him).*

*If asked about his seeming discomfort, Hisk will reply, "It isss the curssse that keepsss me from the ssswamp.  It alwaysss comesss in pain and nightmaresss, but it ssseemsss lessss than it wasss before.  Your presence mussst be helping."  He will also offer to take the middle watch.*

*[OOC:  Semi-arbitrarily assigning watches, hopefully to not interfere with any spellcaster's sleep/rest/meditation schedule.]  Eleixia and Syrrian have the first watch, Rokelsh, Noddy, and Hisk have the second, and Gaoi and Damien have the third.  During the wee hours of the morning (during third watch) both the wizard and the priest hear something splashing off to the side of the camp.  Thusly they are not surpised as a strange creature runs into camp and tries to swipe at Damien's legs, missing terribly.*

*It is very small, knee high to Damien's knee, and seems to be a very slimy, somewhat humanoid-shaped plant, with a bunch of green leaves where the head should be.  However, it is obviously quite aggresive.  Gaoi is startled as another one that neither had heard tries to swipe at him, also missing.  Gaoi recognizes the creature as 



Spoiler



a mandragora, a mobile carnivorous plant with a fondness for humanoid, and particularly human flesh.  They can burrow very quickly, and their slimy covering protects them from all but the hottest fires.


*

[OOC:  Terrible attack rolls for the monsters!  A 2 and a 5...    Ok, and *only Gaoi* can highlight the words after "Gaoi recognizes the creature as...".  I'm using the spoiler tags, and Gaoi is the only one awake with Knowledge (monsters) who made his roll.  If you don't have it, you only know what Gaoi tells you.]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 17, 2003)

As Gaoi attacks with his dagger, he speaks to Damien. "_Mandragoras!_ I've got this one. Can you get the other?" (He is attacking the one that attacked him)


----------



## Thels (Sep 17, 2003)

OOC: You might want to tell us not to hightlight, before the highlight itself. I was about to highlight it when I read the text below.

OOC2: If searching for firewood is a trial, then we're not gonna. We brought our own 

"I guess so," Damien replies as he swings his mace at the creature. "You ever seen these creatures?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2003)

*Damien's mace smashes one to slimy goo, but Gaoi's dagger misses terribly.  The remaining silmey plant monster swipes at Gaoi twice, but misses both times, though once only barely*

*Rokelsh, you wake up, hearing the sounds of combat.  The rest sleep on, oblivious.*

[OOC:  Rolled a 13 for Damien, +5 equals 18, then full damage 8+1 and you smashed it to pudding.  Sorry Gaoi, rolled a one.  The monsters rolled a 9 and 11, and their attacks weren't enough to hit you Gaoi.  The only one to hear the commotion of battle was Rokelsh, the rest of y'all rolled not so well, but he rolled an 18.]


----------



## Jemal (Sep 18, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Damien's mace smashes one to slimy goo, but Gaoi's dagger misses terribly.  The remaining silmey plant monster swipes at Gaoi twice, but misses both times, though once only barely*
> 
> *Rokelsh, you wake up, hearing the sounds of combat.  The rest sleep on, oblivious.*
> 
> [OOC:  Rolled a 13 for Damien, +5 equals 18, then full damage 8+1 and you smashed it to pudding.  Sorry Gaoi, rolled a one.  The monsters rolled a 9 and 11, and their attacks weren't enough to hit you Gaoi.  The only one to hear the commotion of battle was Rokelsh, the rest of y'all rolled not so well, but he rolled an 18.]





"WHAT IN THE 9 HELLS IS THAT?!?!?" Rokelsh shouts out, jumping up and grabbing his sword to charge at the beastie.  "Are there Any more?"


----------



## Thels (Sep 18, 2003)

"Goodmorning Rokelsh. Check the surroundings, will you?" Damien tell him with a hurried voice. Seeing as Gaoi has troubles with his opponent, Damien will come to aid.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2003)

*Gaoi sticks his knife in the creature, only knicking it.  Damien swings wildly at it and misses.  Rokelsh, just out of bed, swings and misses by a hair.  The creature tries to swipe at Gaoi again, but flails wildly without connecting.  It seems agitated.*

[OOC:  Sorry Damien, rolled a 1.  Gaoi, rolled a 17 for you, so you hit.  Rokelsh, rolled a 5, and you missed by the smallest margin.  No one else heard anything, and thus the rest of you keep sleeping.]


----------



## Thels (Sep 18, 2003)

Seeing as Rokelsh joined into the attack, Damien looks at the surroundings, checking to see if any more such creatures are around.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2003)

*Damien, a careful look in the dim light of pre-dawn reveals there to be no furthing moving plants.*


----------



## Jemal (Sep 19, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> No one else heard anything, and thus the rest of you keep sleeping.]




OOC: Not even the huge barbarian shouting?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 19, 2003)

[OOC:  I rolled craptastically for everyone's Listen checks last round Jemal.  And the DC is high when one's asleep.  ]

*Rokelsh's next swing hit solidly, cleaving the thing in twain and splattering him with slime.  Gaoi's dagger thrust comes just a second too late, but would have hit had it been still in one piece.  Hisk pokes his nose out of the tent, sees the two dead plant monsters, and gives a squeak of dismay.*

"Are they all dead?" he whispers, "Becaussse if they are, they aren't good eating, ssso I'd get rid of them."  He winces again slightly.


----------



## Thels (Sep 21, 2003)

_ain't good eating? growse!_ "Seems like it. Rokelsh, let's make a quick check of the surroundings while Gaoi and Hisk stay at the camp, shall we?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 21, 2003)

Elexia does her one annoying thing. She snores like a banshee.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2003)

*With no further disturbances (aside from Elexia's cacophany), everyone wakes up in the morning, more or less refreshed.  The horses are harnessed, and you head out.  The day is somewhat cloudy, but warm and muggy.  The bugs are more obnoxious than usual, and if you don't use some kind of repellant, you'll get bitten repeatedly.  The horses really dislike the bugs, and often snort, shake their heads, swish their takes, and shiver their skin to try to get rid of them.*

*Hisk mentions that Skord's home is somewhat further into the swamp, and off the beaten trail.  He thinks you should get near it tomorrow.  He's still definitely in pain, but seems to be bearing up decently.  He keeps his hands clasped and often mouths what seem to be prayers in the lizardfolk tongue.*

*Around noon you have put in a decent amount of time traveling.  The road is in decent repair, though the swamp's underbrush and trees encroaches on the road.  One part of the road is particularly hemmed in with greenery, and it's here where Syrrian, Noddy, and Hisk see something moving where there should be none.*

*Noddy shouts out a warning, as a hail of javlins erupts from the trees and brush.  One slams into each horse, causing them to scream in fear and pain, and they begin to try to run.  One skims along Damien's arm, opening up a shallow wound.  But the last one, painted red, flies true and slams into Hisk's stomach, causing him to drop to the floor of the wagon.*

*The rest of you can see more movement in the brush and trees, who's ever in there is getting ready for another volley.*









*OOC:*


:  The horses each take five points of damage, and are starting to go wild.  Damien, you take one point of damage.  Hisk is conscious, but barely.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 22, 2003)

Elexia who is sitting next to hisk casts Sanctuary.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 22, 2003)

Rokelsh lets out a shout of anger "AIM YOUR WEAPONS AT SOMETHING THAT CAN FIGHT BACK, YOU COWARDLY DOGS!!" He shouts as he moves a few feet away from the horses, drawing his weapon and trying to get a bead on what attacked them, in order to return the favour.

(OOC: 5' step away from the rest of the group, calling attention to myself to draw fire.  If I can see them and they're close, draw sword and charge.. otherwise draw bow and ready action to fire when I see an enemy.
Bow: +10 attack, 1d8+4 damage. +Point Blank Shot if they're within 30'.
Sword: +11while charging, 2d6+8 damage, 18-20/x2 threat.)


----------



## Starman (Sep 22, 2003)

Syrrian casts Mage Armor on himself and draws his sword.

"If I didn't know better, I'd say they've sent the Welcoming Committee."


----------



## Thels (Sep 22, 2003)

_Drat, should've kept Obscuring Mist memorized._ Not knowing where the fire's coming from, Damien decides to call forth Pelor's blessings.

OOC: Cast Bless


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 24, 2003)

*You all spring into action, casting spells to aid you in combat, preparing to make a stand.  Rokelsh jumps off the cart... just as the pain-maddened horses dash off, taking everyone else with them.  Thels gets dumped sideways over the seat and ends up on the ground, but everyone else manages to hang on and remain upright, more or less.  However, now you are in a runaway wagon.*

*Rokelsh, as you move closer, you see some kobolds in the trees.  They squeak in dismay as you close and fire your bow, catching one through the throat and dropping it into the marsh.  There are at least eight of them, four on each side... or rather four on one and three on this side now.*

[OOC:  Whoopsie, no one thought to calm the horses.    Damien, rolled rather bad for your Ref save, so over the side you went.  You're prone, but you got your spell off.  Rokelsh, the kobold got extremely dead, good shot.]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 24, 2003)

Elexia will Cast Calm Animal. "Charity, please keep the other horses calm."


----------



## Starman (Sep 24, 2003)

Assuming Elexia's spell works, Syrrian jumps off the wagon and moves into the trees toward the attackers. If he finds them he will attack.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 24, 2003)

OOC: Jemal slaps his forehead, thinking to himself "You know, somethinglike this is the EXACT reason I had Rokelsh take ranks in handle animal, then I jump AWAY from the frightened creatures.

IC:
Rokelsh glances at the runaway cart and shrugs, firing his bow at one of the Kobolds on the other side, then putting it away and drawing his Flamberge.  "Come and face me, there's only (Insert number remaining at end of round) of you and 1 of me!"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 24, 2003)

Gaoi waits for the cart to slow and then jumps out. He then looks around for enemies.


----------



## Thels (Sep 27, 2003)

Damien half crawls, half runs towards the nearest trees, upon where he tries to regain his position and take cover, trying to get a grasp of the situation.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 28, 2003)

*Elexia, you sucessfully manage to cast your spell despite the bouncy wagon ride, and between the spell and the fact that Charity is not panicked, the horses slow to a stop.*

*Syrrian, you spring off the wagon and pelt towards the ambush site, but it will take you until next round to get there, considering the distance away the horses stopped.*

*Noddy searches takes a good look around, but sees no other nasty surpising lingering.  The area safe, he lets loose with a sling stone, but it goes wide.*

*Gaoi, you jump out of the wagon as it slows down and scan the brush for enemies.  You can spot at least three on this side of the road, and at least that many on the other side, all half-concealed in the brush.  You're about ninety feet away from the nearest group of ambushers.*

*Damien, you skitter under a large bush, getting muddy in the process.  You can clearly see four kobolds up in the small trees and brush somewhat above and to the side of you.  There are about four on this side of the road.  As you slide under the bush, one of the kobolds spots you and squeaks in alarm.*

*Rokelsh, now that you have their number and position, you charge into battle, greatsword swinging.  You slam through the brush and neatly slice one of the kobolds in half lengthwise.  His companions throw javelins at you, but only one out of the two hit, but it slams into your chain shirt and you feel a rib crack, it's painful but not too serious.*

*The alarmed kobold throws a javelin at Damien, skimming across his arm.  The other the hurl theirs at Syrrian, him being the closest.  Only one of the three hits, opening up a shallow wound on his lower leg.  It bleeds freely and profusely.*









*OOC:*


 - Rokelsh got a crit, slicing the kobold to finely-minced ribbons, and took 3 points of damage.  Damien, you only took 2.  Syrrian, you took 4 and made a bad Fort save.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 28, 2003)

Elexia will cast cure light wounds on Hisk. assuming there is still a Hisk left.
OOC: I see Hisk becoming a Paladin of Alnaria for some reason. I gotta keep him alive until his potential is realised.


----------



## Thels (Sep 28, 2003)

Damien will crawl away deeper, trying to get out of the little creatures aims.


----------



## Starman (Sep 29, 2003)

Syrrian will continue to run toward the ambush point. He tries to stay low so he presents less of a target.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 30, 2003)

Gaoi speaks arcane words while moving his arms in stange motions. Four stange glowing spheres of light seem to wink into existance near the closer enemies.
(Dancing Lights; four will-o’-wisps variety)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 1, 2003)

*Gaoi, you bring up your will-o'-wisps next to the two kobolds.  Both of them take one look at them, and another look at Rokelsh, and start to run.*

*Rokelsh, you see them turning to run, and are able to catch one on your downswing, laying the kobold open very messily and to very lethal effect.*

*Syrrian, you reach the four kobolds this round and are able to dart in with your longsword and skewer on of the ones on the lower branches.  However, your wound on your leg seems to be bleedly profusely.*

*Elexia, you channel the healing power of Alnaria into Hisk, and the wound left by the javelin closes.  Hisks sits up, whispering his thanks to you.  He peers over the side of the cart, just in time to see Syrrian kill on of the kobolds.  The lizardman's face suddenly becomes very angry.*

"Soushalass!  Ssishila soruss ssowassa!" he growls, his tone angry.  You don't understand his words, it must be in the lizardfolk tongue.  He tries to push himself upright.

*Damien, you work yourself deeper into the brush.  You lone attacker tries to hit you again, but you're under enough cover to protect you.  The other two fling their javelins at Syrrian.  One hits, and the other goes wide.  Syrrian, this one scrapes against your arm, opening a small wound, though it doesn't seem to be bleeding as badly as the first one.*

*Noddy lets fly with another sling stone, but the brush makes it hard to aim, and it goes over the kobolds' heads.*

[OOC:  Syrrian, you take four points of damage in total, but you did kill a kobold.  There's three left on your side of the road.  Rokelsh, you nearly critted that kobold, and he's quite dead.  There's only one left on your side of the road and he's running away; he's about 10 feet from you, going deeper into the swamp.  Damien, you're in cover now.]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 1, 2003)

Spotting Syrian on the other side, Gaoi sends the lights to that side of the road thinking that other enemies are nearby.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 1, 2003)

Rokelsh stabs his sword into the ground and pulls out his bow, firing an arrow at the last running Kobold.

(Attack +11, 1d8+5 damage, Threat 20/X3)


----------



## Thels (Oct 1, 2003)

Within the safety of his cover, Damien will pray to Pelor for aid.

OOC: Cast Aid on self.


----------



## Starman (Oct 1, 2003)

"I guess I won't be dancing tonight." Syrrian says with mock seriousness as he moves to attack the next kobold.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 4, 2003)

*Rokelsh, your arrow speeds true, and hits the last kobold between the shoulder blades, dropping him with a splash to the wet and muddy ground.*

*Syrrian, you chop through the brush to attack a kobold perching on a low branch, cutting deeply into his side.  The kobold looses his grip and falls lifeless into the brackish water.  However, the wound in your leg bleeds relentlessly.*

*Damien, you call upon the power of the Sunlord, and the protecting and healing power of Pelor folds in around you.*

*Gaoi, you send your lights over to the remaining kobolds, and the two remaining ones start frantically climbing down.  However, when they hear and see Hisk speak, they seem to turn a paler shade of green.*

*Noddy lets another sling stone fly, but his luck with them has been rotten today, and it goes wide again.*

*The two kobolds frantically climb down and start to run into the swamp, dodging and ducking behind any cover they can.*

*Elexia, Hisk is sitting upright, still wounded, but not nearly as bad as before.  You notice something from your perch in the wagon; there's a thin skein of smoke rising to the west, off of the road.*

[OOC:  Syrrian, take one point of damage]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 4, 2003)

Elexia points to the west where the smoke is comming from. "They either have a camp here or are signaling for others. Either way we should get moving." She turns to her charge. "Hisk are you well enough to travel?"


----------



## Jemal (Oct 4, 2003)

Rokelsh knocks another arrow as he sees the two runaways.. it was against his nature to leave an enemy... especially a cowardly enemy.. alive unless it had surrendered.  Aiming at the runaway Kobolds, he waits a few seconds to see if he can get a clearer shot without many trees in the way, and if so takes it.


----------



## Starman (Oct 5, 2003)

Syrrian limps back to the wagon and sits down in the back. He clutches his leg trying to stem the bleeding. 

"I don't suppose I could get some help with this," he says, biting back the pain.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 8, 2003)

Gaoi look at Syrrian.

"Don't look at me. I know nothing of such things."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 8, 2003)

Elexia says from cover of the wagon. "Dear one I'll tend to your wounds but try not to et hurt next time. They're only Kobolds for Goddess' sake."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 9, 2003)

*Rokelsh, the kobolds are ducking and dodging for all they're worth, which isn't much, but it's enough to keep you from getting a clear shot.  After a few seconds they duck completely out of sight.*

*Syrrian, your leg continues to bleed with inexorable slowness, making you a bit lightheaded.  Your boot is soaked with blood.*

*Elexia tends to Syrrian's wound, binding it and stopping the bleeding.*

*Hisk nods to Elexia's question about traveling, but as the catches sight of the smoke plume his face suddenly becomes tense.*

"My village!  My people, that's where my village is.  Those beasts, those vermin, what have they done, sseshakar kessimar presskiss ashaka!" Hisk cries, the last part being what sounds like curses in the lizardfolk tongue.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 9, 2003)

"White Lady's blessings. Please lets get to the village." Elexia cries and then casts Cure light wounds from one of her scrolls on Syrrian.


----------



## Thels (Oct 9, 2003)

"Well, that was some moment." Damien yells as he climbs out of the forest. "Everyone okay? Anyone in need of help?"

OOC: I completely wasted a spell


----------



## Starman (Oct 12, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Elexia says from cover of the wagon. "Dear one I'll tend to your wounds but try not to et hurt next time. They're only Kobolds for Goddess' sake."




Syrrian grins. "I'll try and remember that next time."



			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "White Lady's blessings. Please lets get to the village." Elexia cries and then casts Cure light wounds from one of her scrolls on Syrrian.




"Thanks, Elexia." The elf stares off toward the smoke, trying to see what might be going on. "You know, if it's not one thing, it's another."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 13, 2003)

*Syrrian, Alnaria's blessing flows into you, healing your wounds and stopping your bleeding.  While it can't do anything for your stained trousers, sock, and boot, at least you feel a great deal better.*

*The rest of the party determines there seems to be no further kobolds in the area.  You all realize that going directly to the smoke plume would be impossible in the wagon.  Hisk states that he could probably guide you on a semi-solid path through the swamp; one where you wouldn't have to swim more than once or twice, but it's utterly unsuitable for the wagon.  He's quite agitated and wants to go to the site; anyone can easily see that.  Elexia you notice that the pain that has plagued Hisk throughout your journey seems to at least have been temporarily forgotten.  Focused on something outside of himself he seems to be doing better.*

[OOC:  Syrrian regain 7 points of healing]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 13, 2003)

Spotting the smoke, Gaoi turns to the others.

"I guess we go that way? But what about the wagon? We can't just leave it here. Some could go directly and some could stay with the wagon and go indirectly."


----------



## Thels (Oct 13, 2003)

Damien sighs. "Though I'd regret abandoning the wagon, we should stick together, just to be on the safe side."


----------



## Jemal (Oct 14, 2003)

"I say we shouldn't be wasting time with the wagon.  It has little value to us right now, we should leave it here and get there fast."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 14, 2003)

Elexia graps her gear and says to Hisk, "Best we were off dear ones. We have people to save." Sha then starts off with Hisk.


----------



## Thels (Oct 14, 2003)

Damien frees Breeze and Shine from the carriage and grabs his important belongings together. Leading the horses, he follows after Elexia, once looking back over his shoulders at his carriage.


----------



## Starman (Oct 14, 2003)

Syrrian grabs his pack from the wagon, as well, and sets out with the rest of the party.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2003)

*Hisk helps you conceal the wagon as best you can, then sets out along his "path."  However it quickly becomes apparent that not only is it going to be slow going, but it's going to be utterly disgusting as well as slightly dangerous.*

*The shallowest ground he leads you on is a couple inches deep with mud, and the deepest is nearly waist-level.  At least once he stopped Rokelsh from stepping on what appeared to be solid, sandy ground.  Using a stick to demonstrate he showed that it was quicksand instead.  Once marked, he warns you against stepping in what seems like solid ground in the swamp.*

*You struggle onward for most of the day, the smoke getting thinner and your bodies getting muddier.  However it's clear that darkness is going to fall before you can get there.*


----------



## Starman (Oct 16, 2003)

Syrrian looks up at the quickly darkening sky and then says, "I think we need to try and quicken our pace."


----------



## Jemal (Oct 16, 2003)

After the umpteenth time he was pulled aside just before stepping into trouble, Rokelsh finally shakes his head and starts following slightly behind instead of insisting he be in the front.

"I've decided I highly dislike the swamp... Wet, muddy, deceptive, and much too confining.  The sooner we are finished here the better."  He was starting very much to miss the nice, dry, open desert.


----------



## Thels (Oct 16, 2003)

Upon first reaching a really small path: Damien looks at the path ahead and at the horses he's leading forth. Looking at his companions, he addresses Rokelsh: "Rokelsh, the path's getting too thin for me to lead both horses. Would you mind to lead Breeze for me?"

"Yet we have to keep in mind that we might not make it before dusk, and I would really hate to move here in full darkness, so if anyone spots a good camping site, I'd suggest we spend the night there, how annoying it might be." Damien sighs, keeping his eyes open.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 16, 2003)

"Damien dear heart, Hisk's people might be in danger. We cannot stop now." Elexia says. She is a woman on the edge. Her fear that there village has been destroyed is written all over her face.


----------



## Starman (Oct 16, 2003)

Syrrian rubs his leg, still aching from the beating it took earlier. "I agree with Elexia. We can't stop now and potentially leave Hisk's people in danger. It will be risky to press on in the dark, but that is what we are all about, right? We live for danger!" The elf is grinning, now, clearly his adrenaline is going and he is excited.


----------



## Thels (Oct 16, 2003)

"Please, let us stay calm. Yes, I know his people are in danger, but just stumbling in there in the middle of the night to get ourselves killed doesn't seem like much of help to me. Yet if you insist, then lead on. Hisk, can you tell us how much futher your village is located?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2003)

"Further, a bit further, a few more hoursss work and walk.  Pleassse, I beg you, we mussst continue!  You have borne much for my sssake, yet I plead again.  My people, the vermin have done something to them!" he says, his eyes darting and slightly wild.


----------



## Thels (Oct 19, 2003)

"A few more hours? That should be okay, move on." Damien continues to follow, pulling Shine along.


----------



## Starman (Oct 19, 2003)

"Of course we will continue to help Hisk." Syrrian claps the lizard man on the back as they continue to move on.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 21, 2003)

Gaoi continues, pressing forward through the swamp.


----------



## Noddy Darkfox (Oct 22, 2003)

[OOC: BTD!!  Seems someone switched servers and forgot to tell me how to post!  Thanks Ray for the help...]

"Oi, tis like the sewers I grew up in, ta be sure!  Not so many rats, mind you.  Ugh - another one over me head, I'd bet.  Here, Roklesh, give me a boost over it, ya brute.  At least the place only smells like rotting plants and not dung!  And to think - I could hae been performing for a right respectable commission while here I are slogging me way thru the muck to save people I've nae yet met."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 22, 2003)

[OOC: Good to have you back!]

Elexia scowls at Noddy and says, "If this were a Halfling village would you still feel that way?"


----------



## Jemal (Oct 23, 2003)

"Often the ones who need help the most are those you know not." Rokelsh lectures Noddy as he helps him through the swamp.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2003)

*You all slog on into the night, navigating partially by feel and partially by moonlight.  In a few places you have to swim, most of you holding on to the horses.  Hisk seems to be drawn toward his village unerringly, as he barely glances back at you as he presses forward.*

*Finally, you realize exactly where Hisk is going... because you can see the glow, as if from firelight, rising from the swamp.  As you draw closer, the ground is firmer and Hisk moves faster.  He's almost running as vauge shapes of buildings come into view, spurred on no doubt by loud cries from within.  The sound like the cries of pain and loss.*


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

"Seems like we're arriving late!" Damien yells, as he starts running after Hisk. When the ground becomes harder, he'll mount Shine and ride on.

OOC: I know it might not be too tactical a move, but It's what my char would do seeing he's in a hurry.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 25, 2003)

"Bright lady bless us all!" Elexia cries and runs into the village hopeing to help where she can and not even thinking of the danger to herself.


----------



## Starman (Oct 26, 2003)

"For Corellon!" cries Syrrian as he draws his sword and charges into the village with the rest of the group.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2003)

*As you break into the village, you realize that the danger here has passed... and left its scar.  Several of the huts, made from reeds and mud, have been burned or otherwise destroyed, and a few bodies litter the ground.  Arrows and javelins litter the ground and are sticking out of the huts.  The javelins are quite familiar, some of you had them thrown at you today.*

*But possibly one of the most startling thing is that one of the huts is nearly dissolved, left a steaming, bubbling crater.  One of the bodies next to it is badly mangled, deeply wounded with what look like claw marks, and badly burned by acid.  Next to the wounded lizardman is what is probably a lizardwoman, clutching the hand of the wounded man and giving a high cry of sorrow.*  

*Cradling his head is a young-looking half-elven woman.  She's wearing what looks like crocodile-hide armor and a headdress made from the whole head of a crocodile.  She grits her teeth as faint green light seems to pour from her hands.  Elexia and Damien, you recognize this as healing magic.*

*Around the village, other lizardfolk are trying to tend to their wounded or dead or putting out fires.  However, one group is returning to the village in the opposite direction from you, herding several kobold captives with spears.  The cries from the wounded are quickly overlaid by other angrier cries.  The lizardfolk warriors are proding the kobolds with spears, and seem spurred on by the calls.  The prods are getting harder.*

*Hisk runs to the nearest fallen body, one being tended by a young lizardman, hardly more than a boy, and speaks to him rapidly in Lizardfolk as his hands help the boy try to stop the bleeding of the arrow wound in the lizardwoman on the ground.*


----------



## Thels (Oct 27, 2003)

Damien dismounts and follows Hisk to one of the wounded lizardmen. "Let me," he whispers, before starting his chants to Pelor, placing both hands on the lizardman.

OOC: Drop a protection from evil to spontaneous cast a cure light wounds.


----------



## Starman (Oct 27, 2003)

Syrrian sheathes his sword. "I do so hate being late," he mutters under his breath. Seeing the strangely dissolved hut and the crater, he goes to investigate it. 

He walks around it and examines it. Finding this strangely fascinating, he doesn't notice the lizard woman at first. When he does, he asks her, "Do you speak Common? What happened here?" He gestures to the crater and ruined hut.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 31, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Cradling his head is a young-looking half-elven woman.  She's wearing what looks like crocodile-hide armor and a headdress made from the whole head of a crocodile.  She grits her teeth as faint green light seems to pour from her hands.  Elexia and Damien, you recognize this as healing magic.*




Gaoi moves up to the half-elf and asks, "What happened here? How can we best offer aid?"


----------



## Noddy Darkfox (Nov 1, 2003)

"Bloody vermin.  Damned bloody vermin!"

Noddy stalks through the village, observing the details of the assault on the village.  He stops alongside Syrrian and the melted hut.

"Black dragon's work, eh?  Acid and claws..."  He looks around at the half-elf he takes for a Druid.  "Belikes one o' us twill have something similar to wear from a darker giant lizard.  And his very thugs!  Kobolds."

The Halfling stands with his back to the ruined clan-chief's hut, balled fists on hips.

"Bit o light in the sewer, tho.  Dragons hoard treasure...should be something for helping these good folk back to their feets."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 1, 2003)

*Damien, the radient light of Pelor flows through you and into the lizardwoman on the ground.  The arrow wound closes, and after a few seconds, she sits up, breathing easier.  The young boy looks at the priest, his eyes wide, and bobs his head several times.*

"Thank you, priessst," Hisk says.  "Have you herbsss?  Bandagesss?  I can help sssome of the othersss."

*Syrrian, the lizardwoman continues her high cry, occasionally breaking into high yips and hisses.  She continues to clutch the hand of her badly wounded mate, and ignores you entirely.  The half-elf spares you a brief glance, her eyes dark, before beginning her own efforts of healing again.*

*Gaoi, the half-elf is trembling, forcing strength into a body that looks nearly dead.  You notice her green-tinged healing energy begin to take on a hint of red, as slight wounds, identical to those on the lizardman, appear both on her body and that of the lizardwoman.  When you ask her your question, she doesn't look up, but responds through gritted teeth.*

"Give me your strength.  He can't die," she grunts, sweat running down her face.  The lizardman's wounds are beginning to close, but slowly.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 1, 2003)

"Lady's grace! She's an empathic healer. Please allow me to help." Elexia says and helps heal the lizardman.
"Hisk! Where have you gone?"
OOC: She converts her enthrall spell for a Cure Mod wounds.


----------



## Starman (Nov 2, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Syrrian, the lizardwoman continues her high cry, occasionally breaking into high yips and hisses.  She continues to clutch the hand of her badly wounded mate, and ignores you entirely.  The half-elf spares you a brief glance, her eyes dark, before beginning her own efforts of healing again.*




Syrrian kneels down. "I am not a healer, but if there is anything I can do for you, I will."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2003)

*Elexia, the half-elf accepts your help with a grateful glance as your own healing energy pours into the wounded lizardman below you, closing his wounds further.  Her own wounds stop growing, and she takes her hands from his head with a shuddering sigh.  The lizardman opens his eyes, and his mate clutches his hand, her sobbing stilled.*

*Syrrian, when you offer your help, the half-elf looks at you, then glances at the fallen bodies and general chaos around the village.  You see that the warriors that have returned with their kobold captives are getting bolder with their spear-thrusts.  Already more than a few kobolds have fresh wounds, and there is a gathering crowd that is shouting angrily.*

*The half-elf returns her glance to you, then turns her back on the crowd to begin binding the lizardman's remaining wounds.*

"Help those that worthy, help these people," she says to you.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 6, 2003)

Elexia gasps at the carnage. "So much death." She will start looking for more people to heal. "Hisk! Where are you I may need a translator."


----------



## Starman (Nov 9, 2003)

Syrrian stands up and looks around. _Where do I start?_ Seeing the mob of lizardmen growing around the kobolds, he realizes what he needs to do. He hurries over to the crowd. Squeezing through to the kobolds, he puts up his arms and yells, "Stop!"


----------



## Thels (Nov 9, 2003)

Damien looks at Hisk, a little startled, before he retrieves his healer's kit while answering: "Uhh, yes I do. I hope you know how to use it though." As Hisk moves away, he takes a look at his surroundings. _So much wounded and dead, we planned to come and help defend them, but all we're doing is patch things up a little._

Damien moves up to the Lizard that looks most wounded and with Pelor's help starts curing his wounds.

OOC: Cast Cure Moderate Wounds (2d8+4)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2003)

*Elexia, Hisk's voice floats over to you above the din.*

"I am here!  A moment please, Mother Elexia!"

*Syrrian, your intervention into the ganging up on the kobolds puts the lizardfolk into a sour mood, but seeing as you're with the group that's helping their people, they do put up their weapons.*

*The largest one, thrusts his head toward you and sniffs carefully.*

"You help usss, make them pay, they killed many!" he growls, his clawed hands flexing on his spear shaft.

*Damien, Hisk takes the kit and starts to hunt for bandages, but your healing spell, burning with the light of Pelor, closes the wound on the lizardwoman.  She sits up, looking both grateful and confused, and Hisk throws you a look of gratitude.*

"You do the god's work, priest," he says, before taking a few rolls of bandages and seeking out other victims.


----------



## Starman (Nov 10, 2003)

Syrrian keeps his arms up, hands open. "Yes, we will help you. Yes, these kobolds will pay for their crimes. First, though, we must find out what is behind this attack and if there will be more. I suggest we find a hut to keep them in while we interrogate them. We can also use them to help you around the village. Make _them_ do the task of cleaning up and rebuilding. Death would be too easy for them." 

While he speaks, Syrrian looks around at the lizardmen gathered, trying to gauge their reaction. He especially watches the one near him with the spear. _I hope to Corellon I don't upset him._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 10, 2003)

Elexia is weeping at the carnage but never stops for a moment. She goes from person to person binding the wounds that will heal with time and Healing those that will die with out that aid.


----------



## Thels (Nov 10, 2003)

Seeing as the lizardwoman is all right, Damien looks for other victims to call Pelor's power on.

OOC: Cast another CLW and drop a Protection from Evil for a CLW.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 12, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *But possibly one of the most startling thing is that one of the huts is nearly dissolved, left a steaming, bubbling crater.  One of the bodies next to it is badly mangled, deeply wounded with what look like claw marks, and badly burned by acid.  Next to the wounded lizardman is what is probably a lizardwoman, clutching the hand of the wounded man and giving a high cry of sorrow.*




Gaoi moves to the crater and tries to determine what could have caused it.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 12, 2003)

OOC: FInally back.

IC: 

Rokelsh goes over to the warriors, toying with their kobold prisoners.  "I don't know if you can understand me or not, but I will not allow you to treat prisoners like this... Either kill them or imprison them, but this torture is dishonourable, whether you think they deserve it or not!"

If any of the lizards move to strike the kobolds again, he'll allow it, but if the blow doesn't kill the kobold, he'll step amongst the group and prevent any more attacks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 20, 2003)

*The combined words of Syrrian and Rokelsh seem to stem the lizardfolk's anger, or at least their murderous impulses.  Letting their spears sag, the largest one nods.*

"Seess ib sacheron," he says to the others, who begin, reluctantly, tying up the prisoners.  "Very well, we will imprison them for now.  But our people will have justice!" he says, his Common nearly flawless, in sharp contrast to Hisk.

*Elexia, there are about three that are truly mortally wounded, and another eight that are hurt, but not as seriously.  Other have lesser wounds; it seems no one escaped unscathed from this battle.  You are welcomed by each lizardfolk as you go from person to person, healing them, and those that are able join you in helping stop the bleeding and ease the pain.  Hisk works alongside you in setting bones and tying bandages.  He seems to have had some experience in this before.*

*Damien, between you and Elexia, the worst of the wounded lizardfolk are plucked from the arms of Death, and many others will rest a great deal easier this night.*

*Gaoi, after examining the crater, you have a very bad feeling about this.  This had to have been caused by the breath of a black dragon, and a big one at that.*

*Noddy, finding that there seems to be no other threats around the village, you begin to reconstruct what happened.  A few of the lizardfolk children speak broken Common, and between several of them you get the following impression.  The kobolds' attack was a surprise, but normally the little creatures couldn't harm a village of this size.  The reason they were able to get the drop on the warriors was because Skord led the attack.  Apparently the lizardfolk worship Skord (by all accounts a black dragon) as a god.  But this god seems to have been very angry, as he attacked the village, led the warriors away, and set loose a veritable horde of kobolds.  Most ran away after causing enough damage, and left most of their parents either dead or dying.  The appearance of the party is seen as a miracle, and the return of their old shaman (Hisk) is part of it.*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 20, 2003)

Elexia sits back in the dirt. "Lady bless us all. What a horror. Hisk is there any word on how many didn't make it through the attack?" She is trying to get the blood out of her hair as best she can.


----------



## Starman (Nov 21, 2003)

Syrrian turns to Rokelsh. "Thanks. I was starting to get a little worried there. What do you think we should do now?"


----------



## Thels (Nov 22, 2003)

Seeing as the wounded are taken care of, Damien goes to investigate on the other occurances in town. As he heads for Syrrian and Rokelsh, he asks them: "What's going on here? We've taken care of the wounded, but I was a bit absentminded to notice what was going on besides that."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 25, 2003)

*Hisk gets up and talks to the others briefly, shakes his head in sorrow and comes back to you.*

"Ssseven died in the attack, Mother Elexia.  Three eldersss, two of the hunting leadersss, and two eggsss," he says, handing Elexia a full waterskin to wash with.  His voice is rough with sorrow, and his own hands are still tinged red.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 25, 2003)

Rokelsh turns to Damien as he walks up.  "The lizardmen were... taking out their frustrations on their captives.  Syrian and I managed to convince them to stop.  From what I can tell, there were a great number of Kobolds here."  He then shakes his head at Syrians question "I do not know, we need to find out what  happened and whether this.. Skord, whatever he is, is behind it.  Did you find out anything, Damien?"

Rokelsh stops and turns to the Lizardman who spoke to him.  "Your common is well structured, have you had many dealings with men from beyond the swamp?"  He listens to the answer and then speaks again "You could help us help you, with some information... How many attacked you?  Was it just Kobolds, or were others with them?"


----------



## Thels (Nov 25, 2003)

"Nothing, really. Most of the folk I was with were unable to speak at the moment, and the others were too much in shock to be interrogated. Besides, I was too occupied with healing them." Damien holds silent for a moment as the wounded flash through his mind, listening to Rokelsh' interrogations.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 25, 2003)

Elexia sits cleaning herself off as best she can. "Oh sweet Hisk. I'm so sorry for your people, It is best that you are here for them though. We need to rest and in the morning we will confront this Skord. He will have to account for his betrayal of your people."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 30, 2003)

*Rokelsh, the lizardman warrior responds crisply.*

"I trade with the humans who travel through the swamp, so I learned their tongue well," he says, then turns to his warriors and converses a moment upon hearing Rokelsh's other question.

"There were a few dozen of the kobolds, we didn't get an exact number because they attacted from cover and kept running around.  But they were able to attack because of Skord...  We worshipped him as a god of our people.  He has been very strange of late, particularly when he sent our shaman away, but when he appeared in our village today, we thought it was a sign of good fortune... until he attacked the chief and destroyed his home.  The kobolds attacked when were all stunned and in shock...  I do not know the reason for Skord's actions, but I do not how a god can become insane.  Someone must have done it to him...  Someone has stolen the mind of our god!" he snarls.

*Elexia, Hisk shakes his head, but then lifts his head when he hears the warrior speak.  Standing up abruptly, he cries out.*

"This isss true!  Sssomeone hasss angered Ssskord, and that isss why he sssent me away to the human town.  That the perssson stole hisss mind would explain much.  He beat me, but it mussst have been in hisss madnesss!"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 30, 2003)

"Hisk my dear. What is Skord? Is he a Dragon? Who could have _stolen his mind_?" Elexia says as she cradles 2 lizardbabies who have lost thier parents.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 2, 2003)

Hearing the others discussing the next move, the young genasi moves away from the crater.

"It looks like this Skord is indeed a black dragon and a big one at that. We should use caution where he is concerned. If he is in a bad mood, I for one don't wish to be his next meal."


----------



## Starman (Dec 3, 2003)

Syrrian says, "I see two possibilities. One, someone is controlling the dragon and making it do things it would not normally do. This is not a comforting notion. That person would most likely be quite powerful. Two, someone here has angered the dragon to the point of seeking destructive retribution. Has anyone here done anything that might possibly have upset Skord?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 7, 2003)

*Hisk shakes his head.*

"Ssskord is no simple dragon, he is a god.  He has the powersss of a god, he sssees and knowsss things that no mortal can know.  I do not know who could have ssstolen his mind, but it mussst be sssomeone who knowsss sssomething, a weaknesss of sssome sssort..."

*Syrrian, the lizardmen make a kind of grumble when you mention a person controlling a dragon.*

"One does not _control_ a god.  But if someone angered him, yes that could be it.  It was none of our people, we have always been faithful to him.  There are often travelers about, but we are always careful about warning them away from where Skord lives.  And if they stray too close, Whitefire warns them again," the lead warrior says, gesturing to the half-elf woman.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 8, 2003)

Elexia stands and puts down the hatchlings. "We will need to speak to Skord. I am willing to brave this if my friends will come as well. Whitefire, sister, what can you tell us of what has been happening since Hisk left the village?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 8, 2003)

Hearing Elexia's statement, Gaoi sighs.

"OK. I will go."

He looks to the others.

"What about you guys?"


----------



## Jemal (Dec 9, 2003)

"Come with you to face a dragon who is possibly mad; and by mad I mean either Angered OR Insane; who is worshipped as a God, and has sent an apparition to attack us allready?"  Rokelsh chuckled and crossed his arms.  "Why would I miss such an opportunity!?!" His smile was wide as he looked at his companions.


----------



## Thels (Dec 11, 2003)

"By Pelor, we should help these people. But we should be cautious. What does any of us know about fighting dragons? All I know is that they cause death and destruction in no time." Damien appears visibly shaken by having to go against a dragon, but he won't stay behind if they others go.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2003)

*The half-elf woman, Whitefire, steps toward you.*

"Look, whatever you may or may not decide to do, you've obviously been running half the night, you're exhausted, dirty, and in need of rest.  The rest of the warriors will be on guard, and it is very difficult to fool them twice.  Hisk can find an empty hut for you, and I'll bring some clean water.  I think I can fill you in on anything else you want to know," she says briskly, then looks back at the lead warrior.  He nods and gives you all a short bow, then hisses some commands to his warriors.  They disperse, some taking the kobolds to one of the huts and ringing it with guards, others walking around the village.*

*Hisk finds one hut that's both empty and intact and waves for you to go inside, the leaves again, saying he's going to help with some of the clean-up.  Whitefire returns a few minutes later carrying a large waterskin and several swathes of cloth.*

"Here, you can use these to clean up.  The villagers can finish whatever is left outside, trust me, you've done more than enough.  Now, I think maybe you need some questions answered outside of their earshot, so go ahead and ask.  I'll answer as best I can," she says, removing her intimidating crocodile headdress.


----------



## Thels (Dec 11, 2003)

OOC: Does Whitefire carry any symbols? If so, do I recognize any?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 12, 2003)

*Whitefire bears a carved wooded symbol of a man's face made from oak leaves.  Damien, you recognize it as a symbol of Obad-Hai.  They have few clerics, but far more druids, and everything you've seen of her tells you she is druid.*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 13, 2003)

"Green sister. I am thankful for your hospitality. What more can you tell us of Skord?" Elexia asks


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2003)

"Skord _is_ a black dragon, not a god.  Many years ago he was... at least sane.  He accepted the spoils of the lizardfolk's hunts as was his due, and to his credit they were never troubled by anything because he kept them all away.  But several months ago things began going very bad...

"I'm not sure what could have set him off, as I was away from the area for a couple weeks, and when I came back things had changed.  I used to be able to talk with him.  He was arrogant, but because I never interfered with him he let me be.  But I can't talk to him anymore.  The last time I did he was spouting pure gibberish.

"He sent Hisk away for some godsforsaken errand to the city, and then the kobolds started raiding occasionally.  I knew he must be losing control somehow.  He's not acting right, he's attacking and killing far more than he used to , but he's _thin_.  He looks thin and tattered and worn to me, though he's still damnably formidable.  I think he was either cursed somehow or just went insane in those weeks when I wasn't here.  I really can't explain this attack.  He flew over the village, destroyed the chief's hut, and distracted everyone enough so that the damn kobolds could take us all by surprise.

"He's no longer sane, that's what I think.  He's like a mad dog," Whitefire says sharply, her face drawn and weary.


----------



## Thels (Dec 14, 2003)

"So if I understand correctly, Skord used to have a good bond with these lizardmen, acting more or less as their guardian in exchange for spoils? I don't know that much about dragons, but I doubt he switched over like this by himself. Something else must have triggered it, maybe someone he made an agreement with, someone trying to control the dragon, or just some outside force invading his territory. Have you seen any folk out of the ordinary in these regions lately?" Damien asks.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 15, 2003)

Gaoi listens very carefully to what Whitefire has to say about Skord. Then he tries his best to think of anything that might have caused such a thing. He carefully goes over each detail in his mind while running through his knowledge of black dragons and his limited knowlegde of magic.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 15, 2003)

Elexia sitting back on her elbows gets a look on her face and says, "What does he usualy eat? If he is sick maybe his food source or water sourse has been contaminated."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 17, 2003)

"You have the right of it sun-priest, that's how it was apparently for many generations of lizardfolk, well before I came.  I personally haven't seen anyone out of the ordinary, but you would have to ask the tribe.  I was away during the time I think he snapped.  It would be more likely it was some event that made him go at first, then it just has gotten worse over time," she says thoughtfully.

*Gaoi, after considering what you know of magic and dragons, you know it's very difficult if not impossible to poison them or control their minds, which means that whatever happened to him he might have done it to himself.  If he indeed went mad, then it was not because of spell or poison, but something stressful enough to drive him mad...*

*It is then you have a strange, almost nonsensical connection.  The high lords of this region, the Dragoneye, have long been known to have sorcerous blood in their veins.  As many sorcerers claim to have dragon blood in their lineage, perhaps this dragon... you're not sure.  A strange connection perhaps, but one you hadn't considered until now.*

*Elexia, as you ask your question Whitefire quickly shakes her head.*

"It's hard to poison a dragon.  And besides, black dragons will actually let their kills pickle in pools of brackish water to improve the flavor.  They don't get sick really much at all," the druid says.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 2*

Gaoi nods at Whitefire's words.

"From what I know of dragons and magic, and I'm by no means an expert, it's very difficult if not impossible to poison them or control their minds. Since this is a big one then that makes him old. I don't think we are dealing with any outside force here. Or at least not a mortal one. What ever has happened to Skord it is my oppinion that he did it to himself. If indeed he has gone mad it is because of something he did to himself."

The genasi ponders something for a moment and about to continue to speak, but then he stops himself while shaking his head. Then he looks at the others as if waiting for their input.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2003)

"I am at a loss. Is there anyone who would want to harm your people and not be powerful enough to do so directly?" Elexia asked.


----------



## Starman (Dec 17, 2003)

Syrrian quietly ponders everything that has been said. "I've got a funny feeling that we won't get any real answers here as to what is going on. We're going to have to confront Skord and just as Rokelsh, I don't intend to miss out on that." The elf has a big grin and is clearly excited at the prospect.


----------



## Thels (Dec 18, 2003)

"Not powerful? Anyone who can give a dragon something to worry about is powerful by my standards!" Damien exclaims. Nodding to Syrrian, he adds: "Right. But not unprepared! First we should rest. After that, we should probably head back to town and prepare ourselves."


----------



## Starman (Dec 21, 2003)

"What do you want to do in town, Damien?" Syrrian asks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 7, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "I am at a loss. Is there anyone who would want to harm your people and not be powerful enough to do so directly?" Elexia asked.



  "I know of no one that would want to hurt these people, unless it was for some darker purpose.  They have little to steal and bother no one," she says, "Unless... One of the children told me something... and I dismissed it until now.  Damn.  They said a strange woman came on one of the trails through the swamp during the time I wasn't here.  An ugly human woman with golden eyes and a crow on her shoulder.  I thought she might have been a hermit, though now that I think about it... she might have been a mage.  I don't know it she was powerful enough to hurt Skord, but maybe she had some knowledge or something that unbalanced him.  

"I don't know if you can afford to go back to town.  What would you need from there that we couldn't supply for you?  I will help guide you there, I can even call allies from the swamp to help you, but if you're willing to go after him, don't delay!  I fear for the tribe if he were to attack in force again," Whitefire says, her eyes haunted.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 2*

Gaoi nods at Whitefire's words.

"Well, I suppose we should leave as soon as possible. Whitefire? Should we rest first or set out immediately?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 8, 2004)

"An evening's rest would do you well, you've worked so hard today.  Is there anything you think you'll need?  I'll have it for you when you wake if at all possible," she says briskly


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 9, 2004)

Elexia stretches and leans back on a basket. "We will be fine. The white goddess will provide for us tomorrow. Your people need your help more than we. Thank you for your offer."
Before she sleeps Elexia will convert the last of her spells into healing spells and help whomever is still in need.


----------



## Starman (Jan 9, 2004)

Syrrian laughs. "I'm still excited after today's events. I could set out right now. I'm sure, though, that a night's sleep would do us good."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 9, 2004)

*For those that sleep, the night is fairly uneventful, though some might hear the chanting of the lizardfolk as their mourn their dead.  Elexia, your healing spells are welcome for the remaining wounded.*

*In the morning one of the adolescent lizardfolk, probably a young boy comes to your hut and gives you a large basket of berries, dried meat, fresh roots, and some nuts for breakfast.  Whitefire will show up soon after you finish eating, looking slightly haunted.*

"I hope you slept well," she says, rubbing her hands over her eyes briefly.  "I spent a great deal of time talking with the tribe.  If you want to go after the dragon... this might be the day.  The tribe is going after the kobolds in retribution for what they've done, which takes them out of the fight with Skord.  If the dragon has any allies of the swamp, I might be able to fight with him for control, so you would only have to contend with him.

"I'm sure I don't have to warn you that this is going to be difficult, even deadly.  But I know of no other way to stop his rampaging.  I'm not strong enough to put him down by myself," she says, her face showing pain and regret.  "I can lead you to his lair, but I can't be sure he'll be there, he's changed his patterns so much since he... went mad."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 9, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 2*

Gaoi gets up, eats some breakfast, studies his spellbook, gathers his equipment, and is ready to go.

"The sooner we get going the better." He says aloud to no one in particular.


----------



## Starman (Jan 11, 2004)

Syrrian gets up and studies his spells, as well. After that, he has a small bit to eat.



			
				Gaoi said:
			
		

> "The sooner we get going the better." He says aloud to no one in particular.




"I agree. The longer we wait, the more time we give the dragon to come back and attack the village again."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 11, 2004)

Elexia Finishes her devotions to the lady and eats some food. She is torn between helping the village and healing a sick dragon even if it's a black.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 14, 2004)

*As you exit the hut, Damien is somewhat surprised to see his horses and wagon sitting in the middle of the village.  Hisk approaches you all, looking somewhat tired.*

"Sssome of the othersss went to get the wagon when I told them that you had to leave it behind.  It ssseemed that you might need sssome of the thingsss on it.  There was another longer, drier path I did not know about and they brought the horsssess along it," he says, looking vaugely pleased with himself.

*Whitefire will speak up as you gear yourself up.*

"If you're ready?  I have a way planned out," she says, hefting her own pack.  She is still wearing her alligator-hide armor along with her alligator-head headress.  As she turns to go, you can see what appears to be a small snake come out of her sleeve and coil around her neck.  She doesnt' seem to notice as she begins down the trail.  "So, what experience do you have with dragons?  Any at all?  What kinds of things have you fought?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 2*

Gaoi jumps at the chance for conversation. "I myself have battled little, but I have learned quite a bit from studying. I am always in need of more knowledge. I also hope to field test what knowledge I know."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 15, 2004)

*Whitefire nods as she absently pets the snake.*

"I know Skord's a bit bigger than the chief's hut, almost twenty-five feet long.  He's strong, so don't try to get too close.  He can rip you with his claws, or bite you in half, smack you with his tail, or slam you with his wings.  And gods forbid he uses his terrible breath, you saw what it did to the chief's house.  And he's big enough to pick you up and drop you, so be careful!  I've studied him before he... went bad, so that's how I know.  He was a fascinating creature to watch... he tolerated my presence because he knew I would not interfere with him, but now I'm too cautious to get too close.  Not after what happened to the village," she says, picking out the path and setting a brisk pace.  This path is thankfully somewhat drier than the one that Hisk took you on yesterday.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 20, 2004)

"My hunting band once came across a young Blue in the desert, 10 feet long at most.  It took out half of us before we managed to chase it off.  Now we're off to face one who's by all accounts 3 times his size.. I won't back down from a fight, but I can't say I'm looking forward to this one."  Rokelsh smiled at his comrades "But it'll be one helluva journey!  And maybe together..."  He shrugged and continued grinning slightly.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 20, 2004)

"I envision not fighting him at all if it can be helped." Elexia says while doning her armor. "We need to find and stop what is causing him to act this way. Hopfully we can do this with out encountering Skord in a bad way."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 25, 2004)

*Whitefire leads you for nearly half the day, uncannily leaving no footprints, even in the thick mud that occasionally makes up the path.  Finally she leads you to a small grove of trees, and pauses.*

"His lair is ahead.  There's a pond outside of it where he often hides, so be wary.  He may try to attack from hiding... or at least he used to.  He's gotten so unpredictable...  If you need to prepare though, do it here," she suggests, beginning to chant a spell.


----------



## Starman (Jan 26, 2004)

Syrrian takes a good look at the surrounding terrain looking for any suitable battle grounds. 

He turns to Whitefire. "Do you know anything about the inside of his lair?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 26, 2004)

*Whitefire looks at Syrrian for a moment in utter astonishment.*

"He tolerated my presence when he was sane... but no dragon, sane or insane, lets someone in to see his hoard," the druid says.  The two snakes that had been riding on her neck writhe down her arms and take into themselves the magica aura around her hands.

*Syrrian, peaking out of the trees you can see in the distance a scummy swamp lack surrounded by marshy ground and a few weak-looking trees.  At the back of the pond is a large hump of a dirt-covered hill, the cave opening into blackness, gaping like an enormous maw.  You hear a caw of a raven sitting in a tree above you, and everyone starts briefly, feeling the tension.*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 26, 2004)

Elexia casts Protection from evil on herself and bless on the group. "I imagine that the huge hill in the middle of the swamp here is not normal? Perhaps Skord laying in wait?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 26, 2004)

*Whitefire shrugs at Elexia's words, but gives her an encouraging smile at her kind singing to Alnaria.*

"Yes, Skord made that cave out of some big rocky outcropping years ago, before I was born.  My teacher told me that.  He can breathe water, so he tends to stay in the pond because it's harder for others to see him there and harder to attack him there."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 2*

Gaoi looks at his companions nervously. "Are we ready?" He starts to walk towards the cave.


----------



## Starman (Jan 28, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Gaoi looks at his companions nervously. "Are we ready?" He starts to walk towards the cave.




Syrrian says, "Wait. I think we should have at least a broad outline of a plan before we go storming the dragon's lair. In fact, I would rather try and draw it out than try and face it on its turf."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 28, 2004)

"I agree with Syrrian." Elexia says.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 2, 2004)

"What's your plan?" Whitefire asks, staring off into space.  "If you need some bait or a distraction for your plan, I could help.  My first animal friend was an alligator named Keenath.  He died in a dominance fight with another gator not too long ago... but not before he taught me how to take his shape.  I can swim pretty fast that way, and I might be able to distract him if you want."


----------



## Starman (Feb 3, 2004)

"Well, what if you draw him out and we overwhelm him as he comes out before he has a chance to act?" Syrrian suggests.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2004)

"Not a bad plan," Whitefire says.  

*She turns to the others, a hint of fear in her eyes.*

"Is that what you want?  Are you ready?" she asks.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 5, 2004)

"I fear that is the last thing we should do. We need to find out what is doing this to him not jusrt attack." Elexia says. "But I'm not alone in this. If you want to fight I will aid you as I can."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2004)

"Don't look at me, I'm not the thinker of the group.  Fight him, or fight what's doing this to him.  Either works for me."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 6, 2004)

"If you wish to talk to him White Mother, then you may, but I fear for your safety.  We can all back you up, but please be wary.  Skord is like a wild, raving beast now," Whitefire warns.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 6, 2004)

Elexia thinks for a moment and says, "I will try. I cannot just attack like this it's against my teachings." 

She steps up to within a yard of the marsh and says aloud, "Skord, Guardian of the swamp. I would speak with you. I am Mother Elexia of the White Lady. I mean you no harm. I only wish to speak to you."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 6, 2004)

*After Elexia makes her request, the swamp in front of her erupts in the huge body of a black dragon.  Wicked horns sweep forward from its massive skull, dripping with slimy swamp water.  Black scales gleam in the water and massive talons dig deeply into the swampy land.  Its wing flare out from its body, blocking out what light there is and throwing Elexia into deep shadow.  Its long tail curls around like a massive, restless serpant as the dragon Skord rears back in all his terriful majesty.*

*A wave of fear flows over everyone, but though terror grips you, you all manage to stand firm.  Taking a second look at the fearsome Skord, you notice several things wrong.  His wings seem tattered and even torn in places.  Some of his scales are missing and his bones show prominantly, even more so than in books or tales.*

*Skord lowers his huge head abruptly so that his enormous maw is right in front of Elexia's face.*

"_What?_" he growls, his terrible breath sweeping over you.  "_What could a little thing like you want?_"

*You absentmindedly notice the fact that you can see yourself reflected in his teeth.  Then you also realize that despite his awful breath you heard his voice inside your head rather than with your ears.*


----------



## Starman (Feb 6, 2004)

Seeing the beast rise up from the swamp, Syrrian jumps back. "By Corellon," he mutters in astonishment at the sight, first the dragon itself, then its horrifying countenance. He draws his sword and stands ready should anything happen.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 6, 2004)

Elexia proves that her training as a White Mother can help her overcome any adversity simply looks at Skord and asks, "Great Skord. How may I be of service to you? I have come here at the request of those who love and honor you. Hisk and the villagers are worried that something it wrong and even I who have not seen your majestic being before can see that you are hollow looking. I am here to see what can be done to aid you." She steps back a step and curtsies.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2004)

"BY THE DUNES!"  Rokelsh has his sword in front of him before he even realizes what's happening, and it takes every ounce of will in his body to lower it back into it's place of rest.  "He's..*swallows* slightly bigger than I expected."  He whispers to Syrrian beside him, then looks over to Elexia expectantly as she begins to adress the beast, trusting in her judgement.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 6, 2004)

"_Service, little thing?  The only service you could be to me is food!_" Skord snarls, and opens his mouth wide.  His cavernous maw is large enough to swallow a horse and rider whole.  But before his jaws can come together, he pauses and turns his head to the side so that his huge golden eye looks right at Elexia.

"_Unless... you can make the screaming stop.  The dreams, voices, you make them stop._ *NOW!*" the last word is said in a terrifyingly loud roar as Skord slams his tail into the muck, drenching Elexia in fetid swamp water and mud.


----------



## Thels (Feb 7, 2004)

Damien looks perplexed up at the black collosal. _So big!_. It's overwhelming presence innerly strangles Damien so much, that his mind pops out the dragon in defense.

Looking around, he sees Syrrian drawing his sword. Pointing at the sword, he whispers: "Uhm, dear elf friend, what exaclty were you planning on doing with that? It doesn't seem like it'll do much besides anger him more."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 7, 2004)

Shaking the water and filth off of her Elexia looks with compasion on the Dragon and calmly says "I will do what I can. Please what has happened to cause this Great One?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 8, 2004)

"_There are voices, always, they scream in my mind, *she* is one I always see, she came and I now keep her but voices... not STOP!_" the dragon howls mentally to all of you.  Whitefire has clapped her hands over her ears and has tears of pain in her eyes.

*Skord rears upward, exposing his huge, armor-plated chest, though here and there you can see places where scales are missing through his neglect.*

*The dragon roars into the sky, opening his mouth and shooting out a stream of some potent liquid.  It rains over the entire clearing, burning into everyone's skin.  He thumps his tail again, this time knocking Elexia aside, though it mostly seemed accidental.  He fans his wings as he roars and the massive cords of muscle stand out in his neck with the effort of it all.*

*Whitefire suddenly screams and falls to her knees, clutching her head in agony.  You all spot a faint aura of color around her that also briefly outlines Skord.*

"_Make.  Pain.  *STOP!*_" he screams again, starting to thrash nigh-uncontrollably.


----------



## Starman (Feb 8, 2004)

Rokelsh said:
			
		

> "He's..*swallows* slightly bigger than I expected."  He whispers to Syrrian beside him, then looks over to Elexia expectantly as she begins to adress the beast, trusting in her judgement.




Syrrian leans over to Rokelsh and says lightly, "He's certainly bigger than the little lizards you're used to terrorizing."



			
				Damien said:
			
		

> Looking around, he sees Syrrian drawing his sword. Pointing at the sword, he whispers: "Uhm, dear elf friend, what exaclty were you planning on doing with that? It doesn't seem like it'll do much besides anger him more."




"Ah, yes, but if I anger him to death..." Syrrian says with a wink.

As the dragon begins to become violent, Syrrian decides it is time to protect himself a bit better and casts Mage Armor.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 8, 2004)

Elexia gathers herself up and stands facing Skord again. "Mother let this work as I intend it to." She says and Pulls out a scroll of Magic Circle against Evil. She says the prayer hoping the magic of the spell will shut off the telepathic bombardment. Of course if he is indeed evil himself the spell will only effect Elexia.


----------



## Thels (Feb 9, 2004)

After seeing Whitefire collapse like that, Dariel peers at the Dragon from the corner of his eyes, his back soeaked with sweat of fear, before he runs over to Whitefire, and starts channeling a Protection from Evil from the mighty Pelor down on the kneeling druid.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 11, 2004)

*Damien, you call upon the light of Pelor to surround the druid, and a beam of sunlight seems to pierce the clouds and cover her.  She raises her head, her face no longer showing agony.*

"Thank you priest," she says gratefully.  Looking up, her face is stricken as she sees Elexia trying to protect herself and the dragon from some kind of harm.  Gasping in terror, Whitefire's body writhes. 

*Damien, you see her crocodile headress and armor seems to merge with her skin.  Her head and teeth lengthen and her legs shorten.  She grows bony armor and a long, scaly tail.  Where was once a cringing druid now stands an eight-foot long crocodile with two vipers on its back.  Quickly she slides out from her shelter and begins running toward Skord.*

*Syrrian, you cast your spell, and the blue force of your magical armor closes in around your form, offering you a bit more protection from the possible battle to come.*

*Elexia, you cast you spell, but feel it fold in around you, protecting you and trying to force out the dragon.  It appears that he still holds evil in his heart.*

*Skord throws his head back and whips his tattered wings back and forth, stirring up a rain of dirty water that dampens everything in the area.  He continues to howl nigh-incoherant ravings about "pain" and "voices."  But suddenly he says a single lucid sentence.*

"My daughter came to me, I keep her for only me to see!"

*Then he whips his head down and crashes one huge claw on top of Elexia, crushing her into the mud.  Bringing his head down so that his huge eye can stare right at her, he breathes raggedly.  Though Elexia is pinned, she doesn't look too hurt, though it's obviously she could be very shortly.*

OOC:  Elexia take 5 points of damage.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 11, 2004)

Elexia tries her best to keep her composure. Her head saying that he's evil and must be destroyed and her heart saying he's a wounded beast. "Skord!" She says spitting out mud and water. "If you kill me I cannot aid you. I only want to help!"


----------



## Thels (Feb 11, 2004)

Seeing the fellow cleric pinned in a nasty situation, Damien will slowly walk up to her, dropping his mace and showing empty hands, trying not to anger the dragon. If the dragon looks at Damien, he'll stand still. Otherwise he'll move up to Elexia, kneel down and aid her with Pelor's might, staying silent save for the prayers to his deity.

OOC: Casting Aid at Elexia, unless the dragon starts inspecting Damien.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 11, 2004)

Rokelsh advances to where Elexia is standing, hand on the hilt of his sword "Is she allright?" He asks of Damien as he comes to a stop beside them.  It's clear on his face that he's barely holding in his temper.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 2*

Not sure what to do, Gaoi moves up close to Elexia and tries to recall anything that could be of use (Knowledge [arcana] +10, Knowledge [monsters] +10, Spellcraft +10).


----------



## Starman (Feb 12, 2004)

"I would recommend against hurting Elexia, Skord. She is our friend and we will defend her," Syrrian says as he moves cautiously toward the dragon.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 13, 2004)

*Damien, the dragon is not looking at you, as it is suddenly distracted by Whitefire (in crocodile form) running by his flank and into his pond.  You reach the pinned priest and use the power of Pelor to _aid_ Elexia.*

*Gaoi, after thinking hard you remember something about that rainbow display that had played around Skord just a minute ago.  There's a kind of magic practiced primarily by dwarves, gnomes, and humans of the very far north that is known as mind magic.  If it is improperly trained when the powers emerge the person so gifted can go insane as their minds are open to everyone around them.  That rainbow display looked like a manifestation of mind magic.*

*Elexia, you plead to Skord while he looks away from you and back toward his pond, his claws lessening their pressure as he looks behind him.  However, despite his stance, you could almost swear that he was listening to you.*

*Syrrian, at your words, Skord's head swings back toward you and he glares at you.*

"_Take me away.  Make it stop._" he says suddenly, his voice gone to a soft rumble and its huge eyes gone wide.

OOC:  Elexia take 6 temporarly hit points from _aid_.


----------



## Starman (Feb 13, 2004)

Syrrian lowers his sword slightly. "What is it, Skord? What is hurting you?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 13, 2004)

"_*THE VOICES!*_" Skord roars in a deafening tone.  He suddenly frees Elexia as he claps his hands to his ears and roars in agony.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2004)

'I didn't come this far to let my friends be hurt by an insane Lizard!' Rokelsh thinks to himself as he growls and takes another step towards Skord, interposing himself between Elexia and the dragon.


----------



## Thels (Feb 14, 2004)

Damien helps Elexia getting up and pulls her away from the mad dragon. When passing Rokelsh, he'll halt for a moment to imbue the warrior with some protection against evil.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 16, 2004)

*Rokelsh, Damien's spell forms a sheild over you, using the light of the sun to protect you from Skord's evil.  You move in front, between the others and the mad dragon.*

*Skord gives another deafening shout, and then seems to collapse back into his pond, drenching everyone in a wave of fetid and slimy water and mud.  His head and neck slide under the water while his hindquarters and tail remain on land.  A second later he jerks up again, snorting water in a strangled voice.*

*The reason for this is apparent.*

*Whitefire, in crocodile form, has her jaws clamped around Skord's throat.*


----------



## Jemal (Feb 16, 2004)

"That's good enough for me!" Rokelsh shouts, seeing an ally (I'm pretty sure he saw her transform) attacking the beast.  If nobody stops him, he'll commence with an attack on Skord.  

OOC: If he doesn't think he's able to reach with his Sword, (ie, Skord's too deep in water), Rokelsh will stick his sword into the ground and draw his bow(move Equiv), then fire off a single shot at the Dragon(+11 to hit, 1d8+5 damage, threat 20/X3).  Otherwise, charge with Flamberge(+9 to hit, 2d6+8 damage, threat 18-20/x2).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 16, 2004)

Elexia stands and tries to compose herself. finaly giving up as she is splashed again. She realises that according to Skord he has a prisoner that is doing this to him,. She must be freed in order for him to be free as well. She is torn by the fact that he is an evil creature. so she will let them fight the dragon though in her heart she wishes she could save it and maybe turn it from the dark ways.

_She will cast *sound burst * over the beasts head keeping the effect away from her comrads._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 19, 2004)

*Rokelsh, you charge with your sword, stabbing it deeply into a gap between the scales and drawing a fountain of blood from deep within the dragon.  Elexia's spell shrieks over Skord's head, causing him to thrash from side to side in eerie silence.  Whitefire's jaws continue to clamp his throat and oddly he does not raise his claws to rip her away.*

*Rokelsh and Syrrian, you can see that on the dragon's front claws are two snakes, possibly the same ones that Whitefire had on her.  Skord falls back in the swamp again, and from his fallen form a ripple of light occurs.*

*You can see a vague shape of force with the suggestion of claws and teeth.  It's the same thing that attacked you in the inn in town!  It lunges toward the party, snarling and gashing its claws in the air.*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 19, 2004)

"Quickly! We must get inside his lair. He;s been holding someone prisoner from what he said." Elexia says and runs to the mound hopeing to find a way inside.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 27, 2004)

*Elexia, you run around the dragon, skirting the pond and lunging into the mound, squishing through mud as you go.  Bones and decaying bodies of lizardfolk, crocodiles, kobolds, and even humans litter the ground.  Going inside the damp, dark, stinking cave, your eyes quickly adjust to the gloom.  You find your quarry almost instantly.  A beam of weak sunlight penetrates the ceiling and falls on the wall.*

*The wall itself seems to be made of clearest crystal, and inside is a person.  A massive, half-orc woman of uncommon beauty, bearing magnificent dragon wings and midnight black scales, with horns on her head, claws on her hands, and a mouth full of sharp teeth.  Elaborate tattoos stripe her skin, and beautiful and elegant jewelry is evident all over her.  But it is her eyes that truly gather your attention; they are the exact same as Skord's.*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 28, 2004)

ooc: Is there something that Elexia can use to break the crystal in the room. like a hammer or something?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 1, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 2*

Gaoi shakes his head as the others attack Skord. He had hoped this wouldn't happen.

Gaoi motions and speaks and a glowing missile flies from his outstretched hand toward the dragon's head. (Magic Missile)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 3, 2004)

*Elexia, you see what you assume to be the dragon's hoard over on the far side of the room, half in and half out of a scummy greenish pool.  There look to be several discarded weapons, a sturdy warhammer amongst them.  Grasping the awkward weapon, you slam it against the clear wall, shattering it and dropping the half-orc woman onto the ground.  She gasps and groans, pulling herself to her feet.  A raven flies in from outside, perching on her shoulder as she straightens herself.  She fixes you with a baleful gaze.*

*Gaoi, you shoot a magic missile from your fingertips, striking Skord's head as he drops to the ground again.  Whitefire remains clamped on his throat, and the huge beast wheezes for breath.*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 4, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 2*

Gaoi nods in approval at his missile's hit. The young genasi moves to a position away from his comrads, but close to the dragon. Next he motions and speaks. As he spreads out his fingers, a jet of flames issues from it toward the dragon (burning hands).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 4, 2004)

Elexia notices the look but doesn't flinch. "Are you tormenting Skord? If so you must stop it. He may have killed the girl Whitefire."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 5, 2004)

Rokelsh looses himself in the battle, forgetting all about the problems they'd been trying to stop moments ago and focusing on his attemps to drop his foe, Swinging his mighty sword with all his strength.
(Attack +9, damage 2d6+8)


----------



## Thels (Mar 7, 2004)

Grabbing his weapon, Damien steps in besides the warrior, yelling "Feel the torment of Pelor!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 11, 2004)

*Gaoi, the shimmering dragon-shape in front of Skord seems to take your blast of fire, though you hear a strangled moan from Skord.  Rokelsh and Damien step forward to attack the dragon-shape, now certain that it is connected to Skord in some way.  Rokelsh's sword swings through the apparition, drawing a scream from it, while Damien's mace crashes through it from the other side.*

*Elexia, the woman looks down at you with a haughty glare, then deigns to answer your question.*

"I am not tormenting him at all, except by my own existance.  I came to find him, as he was the founder of my family's bloodline, only to find him going slowly mad from visions of me.  He caught me and sealed me in that wall.  I did nothing to him-" she says, but cuts off as a scream cuts through the air.

*Elexia, you've heard this scream before, in town.  When the dragon apparition attacked you in the inn, it made that same scream.*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 11, 2004)

"Please we must help the others. They are in grave danger." Elexia says and starts running out of the mound with the hammer still in her hand.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 2*

Next Gaoi pulls out a tiny bag and small candle from his pack and begins working on the motions and speaking the proper words for his next spell (Summon Monster I).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 21, 2004)

*Gaoi, you begin casting you spell, lighting your candle, and summoning forth the creature you desire.*

*Damien, Rokelsh, and Syrrian continue their assault on the dragonic apparition, as the true Skord's thrashings grow weaker as it continues to lie in his pond, Whitefire clamped to his throat.*

*Rokelsh's sword slashes through the middle of the thing, and something like thick water splatters on the ground like blood.  Syrrian's longsword carves out another wound on its left side, while Damien's mace hammers on its right.  Noddy, overlooked until now, has snuck over to the falled form of the dragon, and with cruel precision, slices his dagger through the wound that Rokelsh had given it, drawing a renewed gout of blood.*

*From the cave mouth, Elexia and a massive, black-scaled handsome half-orc woman with wings and horns pound toward you.  The half-orc woman seems surprised by what is happening.*

*The apparition slashes out in all directions, as if determined to take its attackers with it.  Its transparent claws gouge into Damien's side, and its phantom fangs gash Rokelsh's leg wide open.*









*OOC:*


  Rokelsh, 8 points of damage, Damien, 5 points of damage.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 2*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Gaoi, you begin casting you spell, lighting your candle, and summoning forth the creature you desire.*




As Gaoi finishes his summoning a celestial giant fire beetle appears next to the apparition and is ready to attack.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 22, 2004)

"Please mylady If you can stop this before anyone further is harmed!" Elexia yells over the sound of battle. She clutches her staff to her and calls forth a healing spell casting it at range on Rokelsh. 
ooc: she has the reach spell feat. and she will dump Enthrall to cast cure moderate wounds. (2d8+3)


----------



## Jemal (Mar 30, 2004)

"Damien!"  Rokelsh shouts in concern for his comrade, ignoring his own wound as he grips his sword in both hands and brings it to bear on the aparition with all his might.  
(OOC: Power attack for 3, so +6 to hit, 2d6+11 damage)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 31, 2004)

*Gaoi's fire beetle appears next to Skord and bites the dragon apparition hard with its pinchers.  Damien grimices at his own wounds but tries to swing again at the ghostly form, missing.  Rokelsh's sword delves deep into the apparition, which finally vanishes with a strangled scream.  Noddy slashes again with his dagger and Whitefire continues to clamp her jaws on the dragon's throat.*

*Elexia runs toward the group, shouting to the half-orc woman to end this.  The woman looks at the dragon, and starts to slow.  You can all see wounds on the dragon that were not there before, though they look like the ones you gave the apparition.  The dragon is stilling his struggles, his mighty chest slowing, his eyes glazing.  With a final shudder, Skord lies still.*

*The woman walks over to his massive head, next to one of his golden, cat-pupiled eyes and places her clawed hand near it.  Elexia and Noddy can see that her eyes and the dragon's are identical.*

"I'm sorry, Ancestor," she says softly.

*Whitefire, still in crocodile form slowly unclamps her jaws from Skord's throat and slides onto dry land.*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 6, 2004)

Elexia sighs and walks over to the dragons body. "Has he passed?" She is shaking. It's rare to see the White Mother so rattled but she sees her friends wounded and the dragon even in it current condition fightens her.

White the rest are doing thier thing she will break out her scrolls of Cure light Wounds and heal the worst wounded. (4 scrolls)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 8, 2004)

"He has," says the orc woman, and sighs heavily.  "I need to thank you for freeing my from my prison.  And for letting my ancestor to go his final rest.  He had been having dreams about me, as I am related to him.  The dreams... visions really, drove him to madness and despair.  I went unknowingly to him, and he imprisoned me as a kind of perverse prize.  But his visions did not stop, and I am not sure what caused them.  He lashed out at everyone...  I am sorry for those who have suffered because of him."

*Elexia, Damien and Rokelsh are both somewhat hurt.*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 9, 2004)

Elexia smiles weakly and says. "Your welcome. We are here to help the village of lizardfolk and see if we could heal Skord. Death is a type of healing as well. I wish it had not come to this." 
She will heal the others first leaving herself for last.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 14, 2004)

*Damien and Rokelsh both look much better for the wear after the healing, and you have a single scroll to heal yourself as well.  Whitefire shifts back into her normal form and uses her own magic to heal her wounds.*

*The half-dragonc orcish woman heads over to the group, pausing once to let a raven land upon her shoulder.  She keeps glancing over at Skord's body, but finally fixes her gaze on you all.*

"I am Kulgore Dragoneye, heir of the Dragoneye noble house, and I thank you for releasing my from my prison," she says, her voice rumbling.

*Gaoi, you remember hearing rumors, old rumors, about how one of the Dragoneye daughters had been captured in an orc raid.  She was returned a month later, and less than eight months after that she had an orcish child.  It was assumed the child was taken into exile or something of the sort, but apparently this wasn't the case.  Sorcerous blood runs thick in the Dragoneye family, and you know that some sorcerers can tap into their draconic heritage.  It is apparent that Kulgore has done so.*

[OOC - Rokelsh you're healed a total of 17, Elexia you heal yourself for 9]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 2*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "I am Kulgore Dragoneye, heir of the Dragoneye noble house, and I thank you for releasing my from my prison," she says, her voice rumbling.
> 
> *Gaoi, you remember hearing rumors, old rumors, about how one of the Dragoneye daughters had been captured in an orc raid.  She was returned a month later, and less than eight months after that she had an orcish child.  It was assumed the child was taken into exile or something of the sort, but apparently this wasn't the case.  Sorcerous blood runs thick in the Dragoneye family, and you know that some sorcerers can tap into their draconic heritage.  It is apparent that Kulgore has done so.*




"Hmmmm! I remember hearing of the Dragoneye family. So you are a Dragoneye? I am pleased to meet you ma'am."

He bows as he speaks the last sentence.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 14, 2004)

*Kulgore nods at the air genasi, faning out her wings.*

"And I you.  What may I call you?," she asks.  After hearing introdutions, she ventures a question, "You spoke of the lizardfolk.  What has passed with them?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2004)

*After hearing of Skord's predations on those who worshipped him, Kulgore hangs her head.*

"It is a sad day for them, but they will no longer have to worry.  It is well that you were able to take care of my Ancestor, for he would not have stopped on his own.  As you were the ones that slew him, the rights of treasure belong to you.  I only reserve the right to the Scepter of the Dragoneye, the symbol of my bloodline," she says, giving you a nod.  She'll then lead you back into the cave.

*Going farther back, and lighting a torch, you can see a large mound of treasure, from coins to weapons, armor to gems, it gleams softly in the light.  After gathering it up, minus the Scepter, a creation of gold decorated with black dragon scales, it totals as follows:


> ~5,320 gp
> ~2,045sp
> ~3,892cp
> ~a 500gp diamond
> ...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 22, 2004)

Elexia stares at the dove for a moment and then concentrates on a psalm of seeing. she opens her eyes and can detect the magical influances in the objects (detect magic)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2004)

*The dove in the box, the mask, dagger, wand, and scrolls are all magical.  The mask seems to be transmutation, the dove is enchantment, the dagger is transmutation, the wand is conjuration, and the two scrolls are transmutation (_mage armor_) and abjuration (_dispel magic_).*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 22, 2004)

"My friends? Do any of you have a spell for identifying ensocerceraled objects? This dove is intriguing to me." Elexia says. The white mother sits on a pile of thatch she has pulled from outside to keep the last few square inches of her clothing clean. She looks at those in her care and thanks Alnaria that everyone is well and alive after a run in with an insane dragon.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2004)

"I will be able to aid you in discovering what these items do.  But please, let us return to the lizardfolk village.  I must tender apologies for my Ancestor," Kulgore rumbles.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 30, 2004)

*After a fair bit of walking, the somewhat battered party returns to Hisk's village.  Your return is greated with a great deal of joyful hoots, hisses, and howls from the villagers.  Kulgore quietly steps forward and holds out her hands in a gesture of silence, and the lizardfolk fall quiet.*

"I apologize for my Ancestor, he had been driven mad by strange visions, and did not know what he was doing.  These brave adventurers were able to put an end to his madness and sickness, as well as free me from my prison," she says, gesturing to the party.  

*The lizardfolk smile, and within a remarkably short period of time, there is a small feast in full swing in the village.  It's not a great deal of variety, but what there is of it is tasty.  Roasted fish, tasty mushrooms, odd sweet concoctions of swamp plants and flowers, nuts, and a variety of fruits.  A couple lizardfolk take out drums made from giant turtles and begin to play complex rhythms for everyone to dance to.*

*Later in the evening, Hisk pulls you all aside to one of the larger huts.  Inside is a tall, well-formed lizardman.  He has light green scales and brilliant yellow eyes.  He wears a traveling harness with quivers and a bow on his back, a club at his belt, a dragonhide buckler on his arm, a greataxe in one hand and a shortspear in the other.*

"You have done ssso much for usss, you have put usss in your lifedebt.  Draxiksusss hasss agreed to go with you, to pay the debt we owe you.  He isss a fine warrior, and will do well to guard you and aid you in your quessst," Hisk says, gesturing to the lizardman.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 30, 2004)

Elexia hugs Hisk and says, "I think you for stopping me my friend. I would have been a much lesser person if I had not met you." Her eyes tear a bit. and she releases the old reptile. "As for you Draxicus, I am Elexia of the white motherhood of Alnaria. I am pleased to make your aquaintance."


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Apr 30, 2004)

Draxiksus nods to Hisk and drops into a deep bow seemingly impossible, but with the balance of his tail it looks courtly. 
"White Mother, you may call me Draxss.  I am in sservicsse to you asss honor demandsss.  You have my thanksss for sssaving many in my tribe.  It isss my ssshame that I wasss away hunting when the tribe wasss attacked.  My ssskillsss sssuch asss they are; are yoursss to command."  
Upon saying this, Draxiksus kneels before Elexia.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

The young genasi marvels at the evenings festivities and enjoys the hospitality of the lizard folk.

Later, when Hisk pulls them aside and introduces them to Draxiksus, Gaoi simply nods to the newcomer. Then he turns to the others.

"I guess we need to deliver those herbs. We best get an early start in the morning. Hisk! Thank you for your tribe's hospitality. Where might we sleep for the night?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 8, 2004)

"You may sssleep here, my friendsss," Hisk says with a toothy smile.  

*Kulgore will take the items that were considered magical and contemplate them for about an hour, at the end of that she announces what they are.*

"The wand is of the spell of _acidic arrows_, useful to the wizard, I am certain.  The dagger empowers one with strength and righteousness, as if with the spell of _the strength of the bull_, as well as being a magical weapon in its own right.  It is also more damaging against undead. The mask allows one to turn into a fish if they wear it, then transform back to human form once they're out of the water.  One should be able to converse with aquatic creatures while in fish form.  And the dove... if the box were broken the dove would become a companion to whomever broke it," Kulgore announces finally.

*You can divide up the items as you see fit.  Draxiksus can guide you in the morning, after your good-byes and well-wishes, back along the path you came.  Kulgore can help others with spells of levitation to get over the worst of the muck so that you don't get nearly as muddy going back.  You do manage to find the wagon, load your items into it and hitch your horses to it, and then get moving.  Kulgore, on the other hand will not be going with you.*

"The estates of the Dragoneye are north of here, and I must return to them.  They must think me dead by now, and I need to regain my heritage and lead my people.  You have a boon from me whenever you wish, simply send word."  

*And with that Kulgore with take off flying to the north, her raven flying next to her.*

*You continue traveling southward toward Gajin for the rest of the day, getting a few more hours further along, until night finally falls.  After this exhausting day, it will be good to rest.  You can find a fairly decent patch of dry land and can set up camp.*


----------



## Jemal (May 10, 2004)

"I've never put much stock in magic" Rokelsh says as they stop for the night and discussions begin over how to divide the items.  "Elexia, do you have any idea what would benefit us most?  The dagger's strength is interesting, but daggers are not my style.."

He shrugs as he breaks out some food.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 10, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

Gaoi nods at Kulgore's clarifications on the items.

"I will hold onto these if there is no objection. Perhaps tonight we can decide who gets what. We thank you, Kulgore, for your aid. Good journey."

----------

As the group sets up camp, Gaoi retrieves the items from his pack. He holds the wand up.

"I'll take this is there is no objection."

He lays out the dagger, mask, and box.

"So! What about these?"

----------

Gaoi looks over the other treasure in the wagon.

"We should probably wait until we reach our destination. Then we can properly divide up the remainder of the dragon's hoard. I will take the scrolls in case they are needed in the mean time."

Gaoi tucks the scrolls into his backpack.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (May 10, 2004)

With little need for guidance, once back on the path with the cart, Draxiksus has been scouting out ahead wherever possible, searching for any danger, as well as, wild berries or other swamp tasties that can be snatched up for the evening meal.  With little time left in the swamp, enjoyment of the last days here is precious.  

At camp in the evening, if enough is gathered, any swamp specialties are offered to the party to share.  

Possibilities - Scalded Swamp Slugs, Spiced Beetle paste, Mushrooms, Berries and Tubers.

If it makes sense for Draxiksus to have any of the dried herbs for the fire(bug repellent), he will offer them up for use.  After helping to set up camp, and food, distance is kept to allow for private conversation. 

He approaches Elexia. 
"White Mother, ssshould I take watch ssso that you may sssleep? I would be ready to fight if sssomething comesss in the night."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2004)

*Draxikus, you manage to find a lovely bunch of slugs in a mud puddle, as well as some fine shelf-mushrooms, and several bunches of red juiceberries.  The slugs, when scalded in steam, become entirely un-slimey and actually take on the consistancy of chicken.  The mushrooms rather taste fairly nutty when eaten raw, and juiceberries are always a pleasent treat.*

*For those on first watch, the night goes fairly unevenfully, but on second watch you notice there's a glow, like that from a lantern, about fifty feet away out in the swamp.  You can hear a faint cry as the lantern bobs and weaves, as if whoever is holding it is faltering and in distress in the sticky swamp.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2004)

*Gadjo, you arrived in the port city of Gajin about a week ago, finding it to be a very busy city, and well entrenched with crime.  Heavily populated with water, ooze, and salt genasi, and containing at least two competing thieves' guilds and harboring many pirate ships, it is quite a rough town.  However even here a musician is appreciated, and to fill your belly you managed to find a temporary berth at the Drunk Duck, a seaside tavern where its mascot wobbles along the bar all night.  Your performances are appreciated, and you can pull in about three gold a night, in copper and the occasional silver.  One third of your takings goes to the innkeeper, an old, no-nonsense retired salt genasi sailor called Sardak, and you get watery ale all night long, and a bowl of stew and a slab of bread at closing, as well as stabling for Putzina.*

*However, this can't last forever, and you've been on the lookout for another place to work, another place to travel to.  There's an advertisement sign, hung out on hooks over the Adventurer's Guild, indicating that they're looking for adventurers to help fill out regular parties who have lost a member or three to differences in opinion, new job offers, injury, or death.  The pay for an adventurer is substantial, and travel is always guarenteed, but it is a dangerous profession.  And even one such as you can become rich if you can try.  It might be worth checking out perhaps.*


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 12, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *For those on first watch, the night goes fairly unevenfully, but on second watch you notice there's a glow, like that from a lantern, about fifty feet away out in the swamp.  You can hear a faint cry as the lantern bobs and weaves, as if whoever is holding it is faltering and in distress in the sticky swamp.*




OOC: Last time we had these watches:
1. Elexia & Syrrian
2. Rokelsh, Noddy, & Hisk
3. Gaoi & Damien

Replacing Hisk with Draxiksus means that Rokelsh, Noddy, & Draxiksus are on watch. Sound OK?

IC: Gaoi sleeps soundly.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 12, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> OOC: Last time we had these watches:
> 1. Elexia & Syrrian
> 2. Rokelsh, Noddy, & Hisk
> 3. Gaoi & Damien
> ...




ooc: OK with me. sorry for the silence I'm still here just very busy.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 13, 2004)

*Rokelsh, you and Draxiksus have the sinking feeling that the "lantern" is nothing more than a will o' wisp, a swamp creature that delights in leading creatures to doom in the quicksand so that it may feed on their life-force.  You would know that it is also immune to most kinds of magic, and can become invisible when it desires.  They are intelligent and cruel.*


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2004)

"We have to check it out... It may actually be someone in trouble."  Rokelsh moves towards it "Keep an eye on me." he whispers over his shoulder as he heads for the light.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (May 14, 2004)

*Draxiksus - male Lizardfolk, lvl2 Ranger*

Whispering back "I will cover you, do not go far.  The ssswamp isss deadly."  Draxiksus will string his bow, and prepare an arrow to cover with a ranged weapon.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 14, 2004)

Elexia wanted to go with the men but she knew her duity lay with her sleeping companions. Some one had to guard them. Her attention  however was not what it should be. She had chosen the done in the box as her portion of the treasure from Skord. She had waited for a time of quiet to open the box and this seemed as good a time as any. 

With a prayer to Alnaria she opened the box....


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 14, 2004)

*As Elexia opens the box, the dove stirs and awakens.  Its eyes, as it blinks them sleepily, are a stunning shade of blue.  It looks up at the White Mother and coos, jumping out of the box and into her lap.*

_"Mother!"_ a faint voice says joyously in Elexia's head.

~~~~~~

*Rokelsh, along with Noddy, moves cautiously into the swamp, with Draxiksus watching carefully for any hint of danger.  Rokelsh watches his step, remembring the folly of stepping on apparently solid ground in the swamp.  Undoubtedly if the light is a will-o'-wisp it would want him to step right into quicksand.  As he draws closer, he can get a better view of the "lantern," and can see it's nothing of the sort.  Noddy snorts in amzement as he sees a ball of light hovering over a lovely patch of mud.*

"Ye'd think it assumed we were daft," he mutters, "Lemme try to git 'round the other side, maybe we can flank this ugly son."

*Noddy carefully and quietly moves around to the opposite side of the mud puddle, but apparently the 'wisp heard him.  With breathtaking quickness it darts toward the imperfectly-concealed halfling.  Draxiksus sees it move and fires his arrow, winging the creature and drawing a faint cry from it.  The light goes out as the 'wisp suddenly becomes invisible.*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 16, 2004)

Elexia's eyes open wide at the voice in her head. "Hello my child. Do you have a name?" She said aloud. 
Charity hearing her mistress' voice trots up to the wagon and sticks her nose inside. The white and gray war horse that is Elexia's animal companion puts her muzzle right up to the dove and sniffs. then with a snort she pulls her head away. 
"Oh my sweetness. I'm sorry if I have neglected you. I could not take you into the swamp and now I'm not even rideing you. I will remedy that right now." she says and leaps from the wagon onto her steads back. The dove never leaving her bosom.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (May 16, 2004)

*Draxiksus Lizardfolk Ranger lvl 2*

"Rokelsssh no good can come of thisss.  Isss sssomeone trapped in the mud? We ssshould go back, if no one requiresss help."  Draxiksus watches for a reappearance of the Light, and to see what Rokelsh will do.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

*Elexia, the dove starts slightly when you leap from the wagon to Charity's bank, but settles in again shortly.*

_"I am Laylyn, Mother.  Where am I?"_ the dove asks.

~~~~

*Draxiksus, you watch carefully for the reappearance of the light, but do not hear anything.  Noddy starts to work he way back around, grumbling slightly about getting his shoes muddy.  Drax, suddenly you feel an arc of pain surge through you and the light appears beside you, illuminating Rokelsh's startled face from further out in the swamp.*

[OOC - Drax take 11 points of electricity damage.]


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (May 18, 2004)

*Draxiksus Lizardfolk Ranger lvl 2*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Drax, suddenly you feel an arc of pain surge through you and the light appears beside you




With a roar of pain choked off with a hiss, scaled-skin still giving off smoke from the discharge, Draxiksus lets his bow drop. He draws his faithful Greataxe and Dragonhide shield to attack the wisp who has obviously taken offense at the recent arrow. 

"AAarHiiisssss!!  Ssspawn of the Ssswamp leave usss, my fearsss are not yoursss tonight."

[OOC: Single attack with the Greataxe for better attack bonus, and shield, hopefully for better defense]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 18, 2004)

"Blessed be my little one. We are on our way to a village to fulfill a mission. I am Elexia if you didn't know this already." She says petting Laylin on the back. "I'm very happy you have come to me. This is Charity my friend and companion." She says patting the horse on the neck and scritching behind it's ears.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2004)

*Draxiksus spins and sinks his axe into the glowing ball, penetrating deep into its soft body.  It gives a cry like a child's, that is joined with another scream as Rokelsh comes running and slashes his sword deeply across it.  From above your head comes a faint _whoosh_ and thunk, as Noddy throws a dagger, and the ball drops, revealing it to be a dead white ball of soft and yeilding flesh, with odd slits and marks on it.*

~~~

_"Elexia.  Elexia is my mother.  Charity is my sister then.  What are we doing when we get where we're going?"_ Laylyn asks.

~~~

*In the city of Gajin, security is perhaps not as tight as one would hope.  Or one would expect.  Gryxas of the Stone Flyer order expected better, but he had to remind himself that the dwarven idea of security was a great deal different than the rest of the world.  This place was as hot as a forge, but instead of the smell of hot metal, there was the smell of salt air, rotting fish, and grease from the taverns and food stalls.  But despite the general squallor of this town, it did have a great deal of things from all over the world, as well as a great deal of people as well.*

*And a place such as this _needed_ adventurers, and needed them badly.  The Adventurer's Guild here would certainly be able to place you, or at least tell you where a hero was needed.  But in the interim, if you needed to quench your thirst, there are a myriad of bars to attend.  The Drunk Duck looks fairly amusing, as there is indeed a tipsy duck that wanders up and down the bar all night long.  And it has a bard of some talent performing nightly.  There's also the Inn of the Green Man, which specializes in an odd green beer, the Drowned Man, a very rough place where down-on-their luck sailors go in the hopes of convincing a pirate captain to take them.*


----------



## Jemal (May 21, 2004)

Rokelsh moved quickly to see how Drax was doing, pointedly stabbing his sword through the dead ball as he passes it.  "I apologize, Draxiksus, never before have I seen such a creature, and it.. startled me.  I should not have let it get by me so easily, you should not have had to feel it's sting."

He looks around, wondering if there are any more "Let's return to the others."

OOC: Srry, it's been a while since I posted.. that tends to happen far too often these days. *sigh*  Not for lack of trying, though.. *&@&*% I need a new comp.


----------



## Rayex (May 21, 2004)

*Gryxas Male Dwarven Monk4 of the Stone Flyer Order*

_This is certainly not what I expected.... No matter though, I will find what I am searching for, I am certain of it! I only wish i knew what it is I am searching for...._

Gryxas walks around the city, taking inn all the new and unfamiliar impressions. After all those years training at the monastery, this is certainly something new for him. All these people! After several hours of walking around, just wathing and listening, he figures it would be nice with a drink.
"The Drunk Duck?" he mutters to himself. "This should be fairly amusing."
He walks in, then makes a full stop just inside the door. "Oh my.." he whispers, seemingly almost stunned.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (May 21, 2004)

*Draxiksus Lizardfolk Ranger lvl 2*

Wincing a little from the pain, Draxiksus recovers his bow, and calmly unstrings it.  Weapons are returned to their rightful places.  

"Do not be concsserned Rokelsssh.  I will recover from my injury.  It isss difficult to ssstrike what you cannot sssee without proper training.  Thisss isss a dire creature and it will not trouble more travellersss."

Draxiksus tends his wounds as best he can[OOC with a 1 in Heal, woulda made sense to take points in this], and prepares to resume his watch.  Seeing Elexia awake, he approaches.  

"White Mother, I hope we did not disssturb your ressst, the danger isss passst.  We have more travel in the ssswamplandsss when the golden orb takesss the sssky."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 21, 2004)

"Oh my! You've been hurt. Please come sit with me my brave one. Let Alnaria's gentle caress ease your pains." Elexia says dismounting Charity and walking up to the Lizardman. 
"I am sorry. When I woke to see you both gone I didn't think it wise to leave the rest unguarded. What did this to you Draxiksus?"


----------



## passengerpigeon (May 22, 2004)

Gadjo has nearly reached the end of his rope; he's tired of mindless running, of always being afraid.  When he saw the advertisement by the Adventurer's Guild, the penny finally dropped.  "Better to be this than nothing at all," he muttered to himself in his native tongue, and he gruffly signed his name to the roster.

Now, trying to reassure himself that the course he has so abruptly chosen is the right one, he sits in the Drinking Duck, softly running his fingers across the skin and bells of his tambourine and trying hard to lose himself in the intertwining chants and melodies of his people -- but the harder he tries, the more he sees the image of his father, singing beside a fire, teaching him the music he now parades before countless outsiders for the price of a night's bread.

--p


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2004)

*Gryxas, as you walk in the door, the tamborine-playing bard is performing an oddly compelling beat, along with some exotic chanting and intertwining melodies.  Making your way up to the bar, you order some weak ale.  You notice that everyone keeps a grip on their mug, as any mug that is left unattended is snatched away by the duck and drank.  It apparently can even grasp the big handles of the mugs to scoot them away from their owners.  Any leftover drink goes into the "duck's mug" in the middle of the bar, an oversized mug whimsically painted with tipsy water fowl.*

*Gadjo, as you play your music, a particularly graceful dwarf comes into the Drunk Duck.  He raises an eyebrow at the mascot, but sits down with an ale, looking cautiously around the room.  He looks a far cut above the usual clientelle of sailors, tradesmen, thieves, and other street trash, and looks like he could handle himself in a fight.*

~~~

*Elexia rushes forward, Laylyn fluttering to her shoulder, to heal Draxiksus.  She places her hands on the lizardman's burn marks, and he feels almost as if tiny little hatchling's hands are helping to push the wounds closed.  It feels almost entirely better now.*

*That small crisis averted, the party can continue their journey down to Gajin.  Several days later, finally reaching the end of Skord's Swamp, and entering mildly drier land, they reach their destination.  Gajin is not the nicest of cities, it is very squalid in some areas, and crime is a constant problem.  However, you were hired to bring healing herbs here, and that you did.*

*You roll the wagons (Skord's treasure wrapped and covered with canvas to avoid flashing your wealth about) to the Healer's Guild.  Healer Embracon, and she has a broad smile on her face.*

"You made excellent time!  I'm so glad, we really needed these," she says cheerfully, helping you unload them.  "And here's you pay, as promised, one hundred fifty gold apiece.  I'll be putting a recommendation in with the Adventurer's Guild for you too."

*Your pay comes in small leather bags, tied with a red-dyed cord.  Heading over to the Adventurer's Guild, you can tell them of your latest exploits, so that they can keep track of the kinds of things you're good at.  When you start talking about Skord, the old half-elf at the counter takes you into a back room to get your story.*

"You ended up killing _Skord?!_" he says his eyes wide with shock.  "How did that happen, exactly?"

[OOC - Just trying to move the plot along]


----------



## Rayex (May 24, 2004)

*Gryxas Male Dwarven Monk4 of the Stone Flyer Order*

_How amusing, they actually got a Drunk Duck here! This is something to remember, for sure. If this is life in the city, so far I like it._

Gryxas finds a seat and accepts the mug of ale with gratitude. After a few minutes he get uncomfortably aware of the bard watching him but, he pretends not to notice. Still some minutes passes before Gryxas turns to the barkeep. "Greetings to you! Seeing as I am qutie new here in Gajin, I am just curios about what there is to do in this lovely city of yours."
Gryxas unconciously rubs his nose, or rather where his nose should have been, if he had one.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (May 24, 2004)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl 2*

Not knowing what to expect, the new smells and human living conditions are unusual to Drax.  The Healer's guild seems like a quiet refuge from the town.  If asked, Drax will tell of the way the party rushed into the village, and began healing and caring for the wounded, while Kobold assassins were still nearby, and the threat of Skord was still unknown to them.  Otherwise he will remain silent and watchful while out in the town.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2004)

*Gryxas, the barkeep gives you a once-over, but in this city your face is probably not the only one of its type he's seen.  He gives a snort of laughter at your question.*

"'Tis not a lovely city, master dwarf.  Hard, busy, interestin', or hole in the ground yes, lovely, no.  But aye, there's plenty to do here, 'specially if you be a sailor.  Or mayhaps one of those adventurer types.  We always have caravans that need guardin' or ships that need tending', if yer lookin' fer work.  Oh, fer entertainment we got Gadjo over there, and he's a fair songster.  Ye git some good rat fights or dog fights in some places near the docks.  I know there's a good theater or two, and plenty of places wit' lovely ladies!  Bards on lots of corners, and a fair bit of travelin' acrobats or gypsy fortune-tellers and the like, mostly in the square, that kind of thing," the barkeep says genially.  "Be you wantin' some stew with that ale there?"

~~~

*The half-elf chronicler listens to Draxiksus' story with great interest, noting it down carefully.*

"So that's why your tribe stopped sending things down here," he mutters, "We thought... something else.  Well, can the rest of you fill me in on the rest of the story?"


----------



## Rayex (May 25, 2004)

*Gryxas Male Dwarven Monk4 of the Stone Flyer Order*

_What a spledid oportunity! There's adventure in one form or another on every streetcorner. All the posibilities! Kwarl never told me life outside the monastery was like this._

"Oh... In that case... Yes, I believe I would like some stew, yes." he answers with an unsure smile.
Gryxas looks around himself once more, thinking of what to do next.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 27, 2004)

"There ya go, three copper for that," the barkeep says, sliding over a spicy-smelling fish stew.  

*The bard in the corner finally has a break and goes over to the bar to claim some ale to clear his throat.*

*Gadjo, as you approach the bar you can see the remarkably unlovely dwarf sitting there.  Though he is badly scarred, perhaps from a beast, his eyes are kindly and warm.*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 28, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> * Well, can the rest of you fill me in on the rest of the story?"



“I would be honored to do so.” Elexia says. “My traveling companions and I were gathering herbal supplies for a local merchant when I was approached by Hisk. The lizardperson was in dire straits and I listened to his story. It was he who informed us of Skord’s madness…” 

She goes on leaving no part untold. “I hope you enjoyed our tale. Would that I were a bard and could tell tales properly.”


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (May 28, 2004)

*Draxiksus Male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl 2*

After the White Mother completes her story, Drax will make a request.  " If you will..  Thisss town isss alive.  The people are part of it, the homesss, the walkwaysss.  What isss the GOD of thisss placsse ssso that I may give my thanksss for time ssspent here?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 29, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> “I would be honored to do so.” Elexia says. “My traveling companions and I were gathering herbal supplies for a local merchant when I was approached by Hisk. The lizardperson was in dire straits and I listened to his story. It was he who informed us of Skord’s madness…”
> 
> She goes on leaving no part untold. “I hope you enjoyed our tale. Would that I were a bard and could tell tales properly.”



  *The half-elf sits, just a little stunned by the story.*

"That's rather amazing...  Indeed," he says, and shakes his head, rousing himself from his trance.  "Well then, I will hope to have a worthy task for you heroes soon... if you're still looking for work that is.  And if you're looking for a place to keep the things from the hoard, I can recommend a good moneychanger.  Or if you wish items of magic, I can show you to the Mage's Guild if you wish," he says.



			
				Draxiksus said:
			
		

> After the White Mother completes her story, Drax will make a request. " If you will.. Thisss town isss alive. The people are part of it, the homesss, the walkwaysss. What isss the GOD of thisss placsse ssso that I may give my thanksss for time ssspent here?"



  "Ah, well I would say that the god of the city would be Valkur, the god of sailors, but we do have a small god that is unique to our city.  He is a sea serpant called Krelzar, and his shrine is down by the docks.  Just ask anyone, they can tell you where it is."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 29, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *The half-elf sits, just a little stunned by the story.*
> 
> "That's rather amazing...  Indeed," he says, and shakes his head, rousing himself from his trance.  "Well then, I will hope to have a worthy task for you heroes soon... if you're still looking for work that is.  And if you're looking for a place to keep the things from the hoard, I can recommend a good moneychanger.  Or if you wish items of magic, I can show you to the Mage's Guild if you wish," he says."



"That would be most welcome information. I know I could use a better form of protection." She replies, "I'm very sorry I didn't get your name."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 30, 2004)

"My name, White Mother, is Andon Graff," the half-elf says with a smile, "And I know for certain the Mage's Guild does a lot of business with protection magics, so that shouldn't be a problem at all.  Oh, let me see, I thought I had some messages for people in your group..."

*Andon goes off to another room and comes rushing back a moment later.*

"Goodness gracious me, these were more urgent then I thought," he says, handing one letter to Damien and one to Syrrian.  Both look rather official, written on fine paper and sealed with good wax.  Damien finishes reading his first.

"My friends, I cannot tell you how wonderful this adventure has been, but I have been called back to my temple near Andeluvay, and I must return.  May the light of Pelor shine all you always," he says, rising and embracing his friends.

"And I have to leave too.  My father has begun to yield to the call of the next world, and I have familial responsibilities I have to take up.  I have to go to my mother," Syrrian says sadly.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 30, 2004)

Elexia's eyes moisten and she gets up. she hugs and kisses each of her dear friends on the cheek and wishs them well. 

"It appears we are in need of some more aid my friend." She says to Drax.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 30, 2004)

"While I cannot replace your companions, there are still other good men and women in this city who would be willing to aid you.  I will try to find the best I can for you, I promise," Andon says, patting Elexia on the shoulder.  

*Laylyn coos and rubs his soft head against Elexia's cheek, soaking up her tears.*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 30, 2004)

Elexia turns her head to kiss her newest child and says to the bard, "I would be most greatful for any effort you put into this."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 30, 2004)

"I will do my best.  I actually know a bard that recently signed up to find a group, and he was a fairly determined young man.  And I'll try to find another as worthy," Andon says as Damien and Syrrian make their departure.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (May 30, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Elexia's eyes moisten and she gets up. she hugs and kisses each of her dear friends on the cheek and wishs them well.
> 
> "It appears we are in need of some more aid my friend." She says to Drax.




Drax Nod's and hisses his goodbyes to his recent traveling companions.  "May the godsss eassse your travel."

Turning to Elexia. "White Mother, your wordsss are truth."


----------



## passengerpigeon (Jun 2, 2004)

As Gadjo approaches the bar, he catches the bartender's eye and silently holds up one finger.  Reaching it, he is offered a bowl of stew and an ale mug.  Accepting them, he casts an uncomfortable eye at the scarred dwarf, politely nods and quietly begins to eat and drink.

--p


----------



## Rayex (Jun 2, 2004)

*Gryxas Male Dwarven Monk4 of the Stone Flyer Order*

Gryxas nods politely back at the bard.
"Your music, I like it. Where is it from? You do not look like a citizen of Gajin, Are you a traveler of some sorts?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 3, 2004)

Elexia stands and bows to Andon. "It has been a long day and I still have much to do. I shall take my leave and find a place to rest. Do you know where we might find this Bard that you spoke of?"


----------



## passengerpigeon (Jun 3, 2004)

"Thank you," replies Gadjo.  "Yes, I'm...not from around here."  He coughs, eyes veiled, volunteering no further information.  "And you?"

--p


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 4, 2004)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*



			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Elexia stands and bows to Andon. "It has been a long day and I still have much to do. I shall take my leave and find a place to rest. Do you know where we might find this Bard that you spoke of?"




Drax takes Elexia's queue and bows to Andon in preparation to leave.  He will follow Elexia's lead, when leaving the building.  Drax will also watch out for anyone who might wish the White Mother harm, it would not do to have her injured after successfully leaving the swamp.



			
				Andon said:
			
		

> He is a sea serpant called Krelzar, and his shrine is down by the docks.




A short time after taking leave from Andon, Drax asks Elexia. _"White Mother, I requessst that we visssit thisss ssshrine to Krelzssar. With your help I would exsschage coinsss for a sssuitable offering.  It ssshould not take long.  I do not know your cussstomsss to pay for goodsss.  Maybe after thisss Bard isss found?"_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 4, 2004)

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> A short time after taking leave from Andon, Drax asks Elexia. _"White Mother, I requessst that we visssit thisss ssshrine to Krelzssar. With your help I would exsschage coinsss for a sssuitable offering.  It ssshould not take long.  I do not know your cussstomsss to pay for goodsss.  Maybe after thisss Bard isss found?"_



"Of course my sweetling. That is very commendable of you. I shall tithe as well." She says as they walk.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 4, 2004)

*Gryxas Male Dwarven Monk4 of the Stone Flyer Order*



			
				passengerpigeon said:
			
		

> "Thank you," replies Gadjo.  "Yes, I'm...not from around here."  He coughs, eyes veiled, volunteering no further information.  "And you?"




"Me? Oh, I am of the Stone Flyer Order, I am sure you have heard of it."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Elexia stands and bows to Andon. "It has been a long day and I still have much to do. I shall take my leave and find a place to rest. Do you know where we might find this Bard that you spoke of?"



  "He's working at the Drunk Duck Inn, so he shouldn't be too hard to find I should think.  If you find anyone you think you can work with in your travels around town, bring them back and I'll register them, but if not I'll try to search the rolls for someone worthy.  And if you want to visit the Mage's Guild on the way back, it's right across the square from this building," Andon says.

*Elexia, Noddy, and Draxiksus leave the Adventurer's Guild and head down near the docks.  The Drunk Duck is one of the larger taverns, so it's not too hard to find.  Looking in the doorway (if you don't care to go in), you can see a fairly rough crowd of sailors, as well as a tipsy duck waddling across the bar.  Those that go in can spot a swarthy young man clutching a tamborine, as he speaks to a badly scarred dwarf at the bar.*


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 7, 2004)

*Draxiksus male LizardFolk Ranger lvl 2*

Nearing the bar, Drax queries Elexia. "White Mother, do you wisssh me to enter?  I do not know how well I will be recssieved.  I would limit myssself to unarmed combat, if I were attacked within."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 7, 2004)

Elexia looks into the bar and gasps. They are abusing that poor duck and she will not stand for it. 
"I see no reason why we can not both go in and while I speak to the owner of this establishment about the proper treatment of innocent animals You can speak to the bard if you would." Elexia says is a tone of voice that Drax has never heard from her. ANGER.

Leaving Charity teathered outside she strides into the establishment and walks up to the bar scooping the duck up on the way. "May I speak to the manager please?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 8, 2004)

*When Elexia grabs up the duck, there's a mass drunken outcry from the patrons at the bar.*

"'ey!  Leave 'e duck alone missy, 'e's not fer eatin!" someone says, as Elexia strolls up to the bar.  The duck gives a forlorn quack as he's scooped up, and his neck stretches back toward his mug on the bar.  As you ask about the manager, the barkeeper comes over to see what the commotion is about.  He seeks you with the duck and holds out his hand for it.

"Did 'e bite you lass?  He's usually not the bitin' type, did you move his mug?" he asks, looking concerned.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 8, 2004)

*Draxiksus Male LizardFolk Ranger lvl2*

Seeing Elexia rush into the bar, Drax follows behind her, as swiftly as possible, looking out  for danger.  He comes up beside her in the bar, and keeps an eye out for trouble, while listening to the exchange with the Barkeep.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

*Adventurer's Guild*

Having been occupied writing up a report of the creatures the group had run across in their travels, Gaoi had failed to notice that several of his companions had left. Looking around he noticed Rokelsh was still in the guild with him. The young genasi moves over to Andon and hands him the report.

"This is all that I can recall about the creatures that we encountered on this trip. I hope it can be beneficial to others."

Then he smiles, nods, and then moves over to his friend.

"Rokelsh! Where have the others wondered off to?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2004)

*Rokelsh shrugs himself out of the daze he was in.*

"I think I heard them say something about the Drunk Duck Inn," he says, nodding down toward the docks.

~~~

*Draxiksus, at the bar you see a swarthy young human holding a tamborine.  He has a slightly nervous air about him.  Beside him is a dwarf with a badly scarred face, as if he had been attacked by an animal in his youth.  This dwarf is dressed in simple cloth garments, with nary a stitch of armor on him.  You've seen at least a half-dozen dwarves, and they all favored armor even in the swamp.  He's a bit of departure from the norm.  But despite this oddity, his eyes are warm and kind.*


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 18, 2004)

*Draxiksus male LizardFolk Ranger lvl2*



			
				Elexia said:
			
		

> You can speak to the bard if you would."



  Bobbing his head in a not quite right imitation of a nod, Drax sees that the Barkeep is about to get chewing and he does not envy it.

Drax steps further down the bar, listening for Elexia's discussion with the Barkeep to get out of hand, and approaches the Dwarf and Bard.

With a quick bow to each, arms down and held out to the side, with palms towards these two in what he thinks is a gesture of non-hostility.
"Excussse my intrusssion maker of musssic, and sssir Dwarf.  Pleassse do not let my look alarm you.  We are here to ssseek out a maker of musssic here, who may join with usss.  We have jussst come from the Adventurersss Guild.  Sssome friendsss of the White Mother had to walk different pathsss, and ssshe requiresss more companionsss."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 18, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *When Elexia grabs up the duck, there's a mass drunken outcry from the patrons at the bar.*
> 
> "'ey!  Leave 'e duck alone missy, 'e's not fer eatin!" someone says, as Elexia strolls up to the bar.  The duck gives a forlorn quack as he's scooped up, and his neck stretches back toward his mug on the bar.  As you ask about the manager, the barkeeper comes over to see what the commotion is about.  He seeks you with the duck and holds out his hand for it.
> 
> "Did 'e bite you lass?  He's usually not the bitin' type, did you move his mug?" he asks, looking concerned.




The white mother glares at the man and says in a very steady voice, "What have you allowed to happen here? Do you know the damage that Alcohol will do to this poor innocent? Why, I will probably have to nurse it off booze and get it back to health. What do you have to say fopr yourself for allowing an animal to become addicted to liquor?"

Elexia stares at the man until he starts to react and then simply starts in again about the evil he has allowed to happen to this poor innocent duck."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 19, 2004)

"The ale ain't 'arming 'em!  'e's been me mascot fer goin' on twenny years!  You seen any other duck 'oo's lived so long?  It's been doin' good fer 'im, my word as a sailor," the barkeep says solemnly.  The duck gives a quack and struggles in Elexia's arms, nudging her with his beak.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 23, 2004)

*Gryxas Male Dwarven Monk4 of the Stone Flyer Order*

The dwarf nods politely at the lizardman, trying not to stare.
"A music maker, I am affraid I am not, but I will be happy to lend my assistance, if any of the sort is required."
He get distracted for a second, noticing a woman ind white and the barkeep having a discussion.
"Is that your White Mother?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 24, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "The ale ain't 'arming 'em!  'e's been me mascot fer goin' on twenny years!  You seen any other duck 'oo's lived so long?  It's been doin' good fer 'im, my word as a sailor," the barkeep says solemnly.  The duck gives a quack and struggles in Elexia's arms, nudging her with his beak.




Elexia puts the duck down and shakes her head, "Twenty years? The life span of a duck is about eight years. Obviously this is not hurting him. I apologise for being rash." 

She walks over to Drax and waits for him to introduce her to the people he is speaking with.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 24, 2004)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Bobbing his head as Elexia walks up, *"White Mother, I ssseem to have confusssed our intent here.  I was jussst now trying to introducsse myssself to the musssic maker and Dwarf here.  The dwarf hasss offered hisss help."* Turning towards the Bard and Monk and tilting his head down* "I am Draxssiksssusss."*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Rokelsh shrugs himself out of the daze he was in.*
> 
> "I think I heard them say something about the Drunk Duck Inn," he says, nodding down toward the docks.




The young genasi nods to Rokelsh.

"Indeed! Then I should join them."

As Gaoi starts to leave he turns back to his companion.

"You comin'?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2004)

*Rokelsh turns to Gaoi and shook his head.*

"Noddy has asked me to join him in an errand to a rather... dubious section of town.  I want to make sure he doesn't do anything stupid.  I will meet you later, or leave a message at the Guild if we're going to be late," Rokelsh says with a sharp nod of his head, and then heads out the door.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Rokelsh turns to Gaoi and shook his head.*
> 
> "Noddy has asked me to join him in an errand to a rather... dubious section of town.  I want to make sure he doesn't do anything stupid.  I will meet you later, or leave a message at the Guild if we're going to be late," Rokelsh says with a sharp nod of his head, and then heads out the door.




Gaoi nods.

"OK, then. I will see you later."

The air genasi leaves the guild hall and heads toward the docks in search of the 'Drunk Duck Inn'.

Once he has located it he will enter and assess the current situation.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 28, 2004)

*Inside the Drunk Duck Inn, Gaoi finds a rather seedy crowd of sailors.  At the bar a slightly red-faced Elexia is placing a duck back on the bar, where is proceeds to waddle off to a large mug and drink.  Draxiksus is conversing with a scarred dwarven man at bar.*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Inside the Drunk Duck Inn, Gaoi finds a rather seedy crowd of sailors.  At the bar a slightly red-faced Elexia is placing a duck back on the bar, where is proceeds to waddle off to a large mug and drink.  Draxiksus is conversing with a scarred dwarven man at bar.*




Gaoi walks into the inn and strides over to Elexia.

"Sorry! I guess I was too engrossed in writing my report at the guild. I didn't even see you leave. Rokelsh said he had other business to attend to. Are you in search of others to fill the void left by our departing companions? Any luck?"

Gaoi glances around the inn. (Interesting looking group.)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 29, 2004)

*Shar strolls into the Drunk Duck Inn, humming a cheery tune. She looks about the interior curiously.* _Let's see, the people Andon at the Guild told me about should... Why, I'll be! Gadjo!_ *She strolls up to the bard and comradely slaps him on the shoulder.*

"Gadjo! It's been quite a while since we last met. I thought you had given up adventuring!" *She smiles at the others at the bar, recognizing the White Mother that Andon had told her about and her lizardman bodyguard. She adjusts to be far enough away from them that the acrid smoky scent that she exudes isn't too obvious, although her hair drifting behind her in a grey cloud was a sure sign of her heritage.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 30, 2004)

“The Drunk Duck Inn…” Brigitte read from the sign.She was weary after a long day of travel, and at the moment, a meal, a bath and a soft bed sounded like very good idea.  Idly, she felt the weight of the pouch in which she kept her money, figuring she had enough for these indulgences tonight.    With her decision made, she stepped through the doorway, trying not to cough at the acrid smoke scent.  

She paused just inside the doorway, looking around with gold eyes that seemed to glow with fire in the dim light..  Seedy looking sailors, and a group of adventurers who apparently knew each other.  Actually, that reminded her, perhaps it would be a good idea to check with the adventurer’s guild in the morning, to see about getting some work.  She made her way to a table near the bar, offering a small smile to the adventurers as she passed.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2004)

*Gadjo starts when he sees Shar and gives a nervous little smile.*

"Shar!  Um... hi, it's been a while.  Say... are you looking for work?  Because if you are, maybe you could help me out of a jam.  Umm... I kind of put my name down at the adventurer's guild but then I ended up thinking twice about it, but then these people at the bar (he waves his hand at the lizardman, air genasi, and priestess of Alnaria) came looking for me and I really don't want to go and maybe if you wanted to then I wouldn't have to feel so bad when I turn them down-" he pauses to gasp for air, "so maybe you might want to offer?"  He says the last hopefully with a puppy-dog look in his eyes.

*As Brigitte walks over to her table by the bar, the Drunk Duck's mascot waddles to the end of the bar and with a mighty leap (for one with his coordination) jumps on to her table.  The duck waddles up to her and sticks his beak in her face and quacks.  Taking her sleeve in his beak, he tugs her toward the bar.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 2, 2004)

Brigitte looks up with a start, only to find a duck standing upon her table.  Duck would have been nice for dinner, but this one was a little undercooked for her taste.  She is even more surprised when it quacks at her and pulls her toward the bar.  "Errr.... very well..." Getting to her feet, she moves over to the bar.  _I cannot believe I am taking orders from a duck..._


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 2, 2004)

*Shar blinks at Gadjo and raises an eyebrow.* "Bit low on cash, were we? Nonetheless, if they," *she bows to the lizardman, air genasi, and priestess,* "wish an adventuring companion, I was directed to them by Andon at the Guild myself." *Turning her attention fully to the three, she smiles widely.* "Shar Stormbreeze, at your service."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2004)

*The duck pulls Brigitte along until he reaches the white-robed priestess.  He nudges Elexia, and then points his bill at Brigitte.  Then he hops onto a barstool and then back on to the bar, plunging his bill into his mug and taking a long drink.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 2, 2004)

"Uhm.... thanks," she said to the duck.  She then looking at the white-robed priestess, figuring she should at least greet her after being 'introduced' by the web-footed mascot.  "Hello."  Then, she saw just what the duck was doing, and her mouth dropped open.  "Is that duck drinking alcohol?"


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jul 2, 2004)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger 2*



			
				Shar Stormbreeze said:
			
		

> *Turning her attention fully to the three, she smiles widely.* "Shar Stormbreeze, at your service."




Drax bobs his head to Shar "Greetingsss, I am Draxssiksssusss."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 4, 2004)

"Greetings, Draxiksus." *Shar smiles at the lizardman.*
"And greetings to you, as well - are you part of their party?" *She directs the greeting toward the woman whom the duck just pulled up to the bar.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 7, 2004)

"Ah, hello there," Brigitte replied to the young woman who had previously addressed her.  She turned her attention away from the drinking duck to offer her a smile.  "No, I am afraid I am not... though if they are looking for any help, I could use a job..."  Not very subtle, but unfortunately, Brigitte was not know for her subtlety.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 9, 2004)

*Gryxas Male Dwarven Monk4 of the Stone Flyer Order*

The dwarf walks towards the woman in white, trying to get her attention. "Excuse me miss, I don't mean to intrude or anything, but I heard you was looking for some companions. That is, if you are the White Mother I was told about."
Gryxas looks inbarassed at his feet.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jul 9, 2004)

*Draxiksus male LizardFolk Ranger lvl 2*

Drax tries not to smile too big, as he has come to find that many humanoids consider that he might want to eat them.  He continues to watch for any possible threats from the bar patrons, and bobs his head in greating to the dwarf, and waits.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2004)

*Elexia looks around at all of the people that have suddenly popped up and gives a wide smile.*

"I am indeed a White Mother, my name is Elexia.  We were sent here to find some people that had signed up at the Adventurer's Guild, for our own group is slowly dissolving.  So we were looking for others who would care to travel with us, and share in our righting of wrongs," the woman says, her voice cheerful.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 16, 2004)

*Gryxas Male Dwarven Monk4 of the Stone Flyer Order*

"How convenient! I myself am looking for someone to join for adventures. I will be more than happy, in fact I would be honoured, if you would let me join you and your companions." the dwarf ends with a deep bow to the White Mother.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 16, 2004)

*Elexia smiles and gives a bow back to him.*

"You said you name was... Gryxas, right?  And Shar, that's your name?  And you miss?" Elexia says, looking at Brigitte, "I don't think I caught your name."


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jul 16, 2004)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax can't help but grin now.  Multiple people joining together at once makes him a little uncomfortable.  He bobs his head to the Dwarf  "Gryxssasss, I am Draxssiksssusss." and turns to look at Brigitte as well.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 16, 2004)

Shar nods in greeting to Gryxsas. "Well met," she smiles. *Turning to the White Mother, she executes a florid bow.* "I would be more than happy to join your esteemed company if you are in need of companions."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 16, 2004)

"Please forgive my rudeness," Brigitte said, upon being acknowledged by Elexia.  "My name is Brigitte," she added.  She smiled at Drax, and gave him a nod.  "Nice to meet you."  Seeing Shar execute such a fancy bow, Brigitte bites her lower lip, wondering if she should follow suit.  Growing up in the country-side, she had never needed such formal gestures.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

Gaoi nods to each of the newcomers.

"And I am Gaoi Gustwig! I am sure that each of your skills will help the group."

He turns to Elexia.

"Do we need to buy supplies? We need to decide how to spend our money."

He glances back at the newcomers.

"Did she tell you about the dragon?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 19, 2004)

"Dragon?" Shar blinks, surprised. "What dragon?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 19, 2004)

"Gaoi, why don't you and Drax tell of it?  It's still rather hard for me to talk about," Elexia says, her face troubled.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

At the insistence of Elexia and seeing the astonished looks on nearby faces at the mere mention of a dragon, the young genasi clears his throat. As he speaks he gestures to add flavor to his story.

"Well! I'm not much of a storyteller, but.... We were asked by some lizard folk, of which Draxiksus here is a member, to help with a little problem. Well, actually Drax wasn't actually there. He was gone when we first made it to their village. Anyway, we ended up killing the black dragon, Skord!"

Gaoi looks perplexed for a moment.

"I guess I left part of it off.... Well! Anyway. Shortly after arriving here in this city, we lost Damien Tallstrider and Syrrian Starwine from our group. Damien was called back to his temple I believe. Syrrian had family business to attend to. Also it looks like Rokelsh and Noddy Darkfox had other business to attend to else where in the city. We can check back at the guild for word about them. That leaves Elexia and myself. Oh and Draiksus here has been with us since we returned to the village after the dragon battle."

He turns his attention to the three newcomers.

"So! Do you want to join up? I am not sure what we will be doing next."


----------



## Rayex (Jul 19, 2004)

*Gryxas Male Dwarven Monk4 of the Stone Flyer Order*

"It seems you had quite the adventure then. I would be honoured to join you." Gryxas says with a bow. "I am quite new to the outside world, most of my life I've lived with my Orden in the monastery. I think travling with you might be an excellent way of learning more of the world." the young dwarf finnishes with a smile.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jul 19, 2004)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

"Gaoi doesss not give light to the fullnesssss of their actionsss.  They found my village crussshed by the great SssKORD, and hisss Kobold sssoldiersss.  Many lie dieing from woundsss of weapon and acssid.  They helped bandage and heal many of my brothersss and sssissstersss.  I wasss away hunting, and returned to find many healed, and a foray to confront Ssskord already begun.  They returned with Ssskord dead, and I have followed, to help repay the debt of honor my people owe.  My tasssk hasss become more difficult, with the sssplitting of the group.  If I can not repay our debt to them, I will repay it to the world of men, asss I am able." 

Looking at Gryxas, "I would be honored to fight with a dwarf."  He turns to look at Shar, sniffs his nose a bit in confusion, "And you Ssshar."  Finally, a look to Brigitte.  "And you look to be a capable warrior alssso."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 19, 2004)

*Still blinking in surprise at the story of Skord, Shar smiles once again at the group.* 
"Sound like you have had quite some adventures! I would be honored to fight with all of you," Shar says with a nod towards the lizardman.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 20, 2004)

“Thank you, Draxiksus.  I would also be honored to travel with a group of adventurers such as yourselves, if you would have me,” Brigitte replied.  She was amazed at the story that Gaoi and Drax had told.  These were the kind of adventures that she had only dreamed of participating in.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

"Well then! Elexia? Drax? Shall we return to the guild to get directions to the money changer and mage's guild. Perhaps we can get some items that will be useful at the mage's guild. I suggest we check out the guild first. Then we can decide how much of the horde needs to be changed to gold."

He turns to the others.

"Perhaps you three can help us decide what to purchase?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 21, 2004)

*Thusly confused, the party can set out to the Mage's Guild, a stone building intricately carved with strange runes on the outside.  Inside it is pleasently cool and lightly scented with something floral.  Elegant tapestries line the walls, and the windows are large and very clear, augmented by lanterns and mage-lights.  The place is very brightly lit.  At the back of the guild is a long counter, on one end of which is a gnome in a high-backed stool.  He's currently writing something in a book, a look of fierce concentration on his face.  He doesn't look to be too old, and is wearing a scholar's outfit with red robes and a soft red hat with a ridiculously extravagent feather in it.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 24, 2004)

"I would be happy to provide what help I can..." Brigitte said in reply.  She was relieved that she had finally found work.  She liked adventuring, it helped her to keep her mind off of her parents.

She accompanied the others the the mage's guild, making small talk along the way.  She wanted to learn as much as she could about he new companions.  When they arrivedat the mage's guild, she looked around curiously, having been unsure as to what to expect.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 26, 2004)

*Shar blinks at Gaoi.* "I'm not sure how much help I can be in advising what to buy, but I will gladly accompany you." *She walks with the others to the guild, chatting companionally with the others.*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Thusly confused, the party can set out to the Mage's Guild, a stone building intricately carved with strange runes on the outside.  Inside it is pleasently cool and lightly scented with something floral.  Elegant tapestries line the walls, and the windows are large and very clear, augmented by lanterns and mage-lights.  The place is very brightly lit.  At the back of the guild is a long counter, on one end of which is a gnome in a high-backed stool.  He's currently writing something in a book, a look of fierce concentration on his face.  He doesn't look to be too old, and is wearing a scholar's outfit with red robes and a soft red hat with a ridiculously extravagent feather in it.*




Gaoi steps up to counter.

"Excuse me dear sir. I appologize for interrupting you. We would like to see your wares."

Gaoi waits patiently for the man's reply.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2004)

*The gnome looks up suddenly, the the plume of his hat is actually revealed to be some extremely fluffy bird.*

"We have hundreds of wares, sir genasi.  Perhaps if you would tell me what you are looking for and your price range, I would be more able to help you," he suggests in a dry, reedy voice.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 28, 2004)

*Gryxas Male Dwarven Monk4 of the Stone Flyer Order*

The young dwarf is happy to hear that he is welcome to travel with these fine folks, and joins them on their way to the Mage's Guild. On the way he will smalltalk with everyone and asking about what they have seen of the world.

Upon coming to the Guild Gryxas excuse himself. "I will wait outside. There is nothing I require and my purse is rather empty anyways. I'll just stay here and watch the life of the city."

He will find somewhere he can keep an eye on the entrance to the guild but at the same time watch the life of the city outside the guild.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *The gnome looks up suddenly, the the plume of his hat is actually revealed to be some extremely fluffy bird.*
> 
> "We have hundreds of wares, sir genasi.  Perhaps if you would tell me what you are looking for and your price range, I would be more able to help you," he suggests in a dry, reedy voice.




"I believe we would like to look at permanent protections. As far as price range, I guess in the thousands of gold pieces. I believe we have close to seven thousand gold pieces in gold, silver, copper, gems, and several other objects. We wanted to price things before liquidating everything."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 29, 2004)

"Ah, I understand completely sir.  Well, we have a great many items that would suit your needs, but we would need to see the items you wanted appraised before I can begin to adequately help you," the gnome says with a nod.  "I am Evardo Bellwhistle, at your service."  The bird on his head gives a short squawk, and Evardo quickly amends, "And this is Cucala."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 30, 2004)

*Shar accompanies the group inside and examines the tapestries, letting Gaoi do the talking.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 2, 2004)

Brigitte nodded in greeting when Evardo Bellwhistle introduced himself, and raised an eyebrow at the elegant bird who was perched upon his hat.  Absently, she wondered if it also drank alcoholic beverages, but figured that would not be an appropriate question to ask.

She was perfectly happy to let Gaoi do the talking, as she really was unsure of what business her erstwhile companions needed to have done.  She stayed close, curious about what wares they sold here.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Ah, I understand completely sir.  Well, we have a great many items that would suit your needs, but we would need to see the items you wanted appraised before I can begin to adequately help you," the gnome says with a nod.  "I am Evardo Bellwhistle, at your service."  The bird on his head gives a short squawk, and Evardo quickly amends, "And this is Cucala."




The genasi begins pulling things from his backpack. He pulls out an electrum scroll case inlaid with jade; an exquisitely carved ivory statue about six inches tall, of a gowned young woman bearing a basket of roses, the roses made of carved garnets; a lovely golden ring bearing the sun disk of Pelor; a  diamond; an emerald; and a silver pearl.

"These are the items that need to be appraised. We also have gold, silver, and copper coins."


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Aug 5, 2004)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax decides to pull up outside of the shop, with Gryxas, to observe the city and people as they go by.  Any treasure gained was before Drax joined with the adventurers.  Drax takes an eye towards some form of unity of purpose, or natural flow of people with the city.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 6, 2004)

"Ah, these items are worth quite a good deal in trade," Evardo says after a lengthy examination.  "Tell me, what kinds of things are you looking for?  I think you can afford a wide range of items of low to moderate power."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Ah, these items are worth quite a good deal in trade," Evardo says after a lengthy examination.  "Tell me, what kinds of things are you looking for?  I think you can afford a wide range of items of low to moderate power."




Gaoi ponders this for a moment and then replies.

"I believe we would like to look at items of protection. Rings, cloaks, belts, or anything else that you might have. Later we might see what types of wands or scrolls are also within our price range."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 25, 2004)

"We have several items that would work.  We have a few rings of protection here, a bloodsaver ring as well.  We have a few barricade cloaks [cloaks of resistance], as well as a rather flashy flaming cloak.  It's a bit like a barricade cloak, but for the more... fashion-minded.  We have a belt that is known to make one stronger, and another that can make one lighter.  There's a couple bracelets, one capable of increasing one's beauty, and another that I know can change one's features.  Oh, and we have this little beaded ribbon here that when wrapped around a weapon can make it strike with more force," Evardo says thoughtfully, checking through a large tome.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Aug 25, 2004)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax nods to Gryxas.  "I will return ssshortly, I will make an offering at the ssshrine to Krelzssar.  It ssshould be near the water here."  Looking for a fisherman, Drax heads off to make his offering.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 25, 2004)

*Walking down near the shore, Draxiksus can find Krelzar's shrine without too much difficulty.  Made from sea-stone and carved driftwood, and covered with offerings of candles, beads, carved bits of coral, horn, and bone, it presents a strange and colorful sight.  Around the back, hanging over the shore, is a large basket that you see a sailor placing a large fish in.  Muttering something to the old man sitting near it, the sailor nods, spits into the sea, and leaves.  The old man uses a crank to lower the fish and basket into the surf.*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 29, 2004)

*Shar glances up with interest when Evardo mentions the belt that makes one lighter, and the bracelet of changing one's features, but glances quickly back toward the tapestry without a word.*


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Aug 29, 2004)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax approaches the man sitting by the shrine.  

"Exsscusss me good sssir.  Do you know much of thisss ssshrine?  I ssseek to leave an offering.  What isss a good one?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 29, 2004)

*The old man looks up and gives a toothless grin at the lizardman.*

"I be Krelzar's priest, as much as any man can be.  Some people leave pretty things for him to look at," he says, waving at the beads, carvings, and candles.  "And other leave tasty things for him to eat, like fish.  And some play music for him to hear."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 30, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "We have several items that would work.  We have a few rings of protection here, a bloodsaver ring as well.  We have a few barricade cloaks [cloaks of resistance], as well as a rather flashy flaming cloak.  It's a bit like a barricade cloak, but for the more... fashion-minded.  We have a belt that is known to make one stronger, and another that can make one lighter.  There's a couple bracelets, one capable of increasing one's beauty, and another that I know can change one's features.  Oh, and we have this little beaded ribbon here that when wrapped around a weapon can make it strike with more force," Evardo says thoughtfully, checking through a large tome.




Gaoi thinks for a moment before replying.

"Could we check on all the rings, the cloaks, and the belts. I'm not quite clear on what we can afford, so if you could give me an idea that would be great."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 30, 2004)

> The genasi begins pulling things from his backpack. He pulls out an electrum scroll case inlaid with jade; an exquisitely carved ivory statue about six inches tall, of a gowned young woman bearing a basket of carved garnet roses; a lovely golden ring bearing the sun disk of Pelor; a diamond; an emerald; and a silver pearl.
> 
> "These are the items that need to be appraised. We also have gold, silver, and copper coins."




*Evardo examines the items carefully, and smiles as he examines the small carved statue with the carved garnet roses.*

"Exquisite craftsmenship.  I think I can find a buyer for these quite easily.  For the statue and the scroll case, we can part with both protective rings, and the bloodsaver ring, as well as both of the belts.  For the gems, I'll part with the flaming cloak.  For the ring I'll give you both barricade cloaks.  And for the rest I'd have to know how much coin you have," Evardo says with a smile.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 31, 2004)

Gaoi seemed to have matters under control, so Brigittewas content to stand back and watch.  Being a new addition to the group, she was not entirely comfortable with the idea of participating in selling off the treasure from a previous adventure.  Absently, she tangled the chain of her necklace around her fingers, wondering where their first adventure would take them.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Aug 31, 2004)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax bobs his head at the toothless man.  "My Thanksss."

Drax walks over to the shrine, and pulls an arrow, and some coins from his pouch.  3 gold and 5 silver. laying them on the shrine, Drax calls out.  "It isss not much, but it isss sssome of what I have."

Turning back to the priest.  "If I can get sssomething more appropriate while I am here, I will be back."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 1, 2004)

*Elexia: White Mother of Alnaria*

Elexia strolls through the wares looking for something to catch her eye. the white dove coos softly on her shoulder. 
"Shar! Brigitte! Come and look at this beautiful dress. Oh I do need a new dress after the battle with Skord. Maybe I will take this one. What do you think?"
Elexia holds up a rather plain looking white dress with a few pearls sewn into the bodice. it would be nice on any one else. On Elexia it would be stunning.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Evardo examines the items carefully, and smiles as he examines the small carved statue with the carved garnet roses.*
> 
> "Exquisite craftsmenship.  I think I can find a buyer for these quite easily.  For the statue and the scroll case, we can part with both protective rings, and the bloodsaver ring, as well as both of the belts.  For the gems, I'll part with the flaming cloak.  For the ring I'll give you both barricade cloaks.  And for the rest I'd have to know how much coin you have," Evardo says with a smile.




Not having any idea of the value of the items, Gaoi merely nods.

"That sounds fair to me. As far as coin we have 5,320 gold, 2,045 silver, and 3,892 copper. I believe that comes to 5,563 gold and some change. We also have 150 gold from our delivery for the adventurers' guild. So that gives us a total of 5,713 gold plus change."

Gaoi turns to the others assembled.

"Are any of you interested in either bracelet or the beaded ribbon?"

Before waiting for an answer he turns his attention back to Evardo.

"We might also be interested in any scrolls or wands if they fall into our price range."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 5, 2004)

Hearing Elexia's call, Brigitte leaves Gaoi to deal with the merchant, and wanders over to the white mother.  She smiles at the sight of the other woman holding up the white dress, and nods her head.  "That dress would look very nice on you.  Are you going to get it?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 5, 2004)

"Oh, I agree!" Shar exclaims, seeing the dress that Elexia holds up. "Brigitte is right, it would be perfect on you."

*Turning to Gaoi, Shar speaks up a bit timidly.* "I am interested in either bracelet, sir. But I did not earn that treasure with you, so I hesitate to mention it."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2004)

"We have a few wands and scrolls, but not a lot at present.  The last group that came through here nearly cleaned us out...  Let me see, I have at least one of those for the first teir of arcane magic in scroll form, and a couple wands... _Dorran's Unerring Arrow_ and _Lissia's Fountain of Light_," Evardo says after a bit of hunting in his great book.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Sep 13, 2004)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax walks back to wait outside with Gryxas.  He thinks that a running or jogging 'folk in a human city, might cause some alarm.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 17, 2004)

*As Drax walks back, he hears a bit of a commotion coming from further down one of the main streets, one that resolves itself into a small throng of people, crying and wailing.  In a few moments, he can catch snatches of the hulabaloo.*

"...terrible things, in the fields..."  "Came out of the west, stripped my cattle to the bone!  One of them attacked my daughter..."  "...ate his dog before his eyes..."

*The center of the commotion seems to be a collection of farmers, woodsmen, travelers, many bearing signs of freshly-wrapped wounds, some carrying pitiful remains of small animals gnawed by something... rats in Drax's opinion.  Rats were everywhere, even in the swamp, and Drax had seen the results of rat bites before.  But it looks like as if these creatures had been attacked by _hoards_ of rats.  What the people are wanting, Drax wasn't sure at first, but he realizes they're going in the same direction as he was; toward the Adventurer's Guild.*

~~~

*Back in the Guildhall, everyone else can hear some faint crowd noise that's steadily getting louder...*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "We have a few wands and scrolls, but not a lot at present.  The last group that came through here nearly cleaned us out...  Let me see, I have at least one of those for the first teir of arcane magic in scroll form, and a couple wands... _Dorran's Unerring Arrow_ and _Lissia's Fountain of Light_," Evardo says after a bit of hunting in his great book.




Gaoi nods at the mention of the wands.

"Hmmm. What are the prices for the wands? And what spells are available on scrolls?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 21, 2004)

*Shar glances toward the door as she hears the crowd noise. Frowning slightly, she shakes her head and looks to the two women she is standing with.*

"Excuse me, if you will?" *She flashes them a quick smile and bow, and steps outside the building, attempting to discern the cause of the uproar.*


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Sep 21, 2004)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax makes his way back towards the guildhall, trying to stay on the fringes of the throng of people.  He will continue trying to pick up what is said, as the chance to hear them all may not come later.  Having learned what he has of the White mother, he figures that the re-formed group would soon be investigating this disturbance.  Any gathered information now, might ease the task later.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Gaoi nods at the mention of the wands.
> 
> "Hmmm. What are the prices for the wands? And what spells are available on scrolls?"



  "_Fountain of Light_ is eight hundred gold, and _Unerring Arrow_ is thirty-five hundred gold.  For scrolls we have (here Evardo will rattle off a large number of names, but essentially its all the first level wizard/sorcerer spells in the PHB) for twenty five gold apiece."

*Outside, Shar can see a group of what seems to be farmers and travelers coming in the direction of the Adventurer's Guild.  Some are carrying bloody bundles, and they sound angry and frightened.*

~~~

*Drax, from pacing the crowd and listening, you can gather that there's some kind of infestation of some horrible rats, ones that have a poison on their teeth that makes their victims not feel their bites.  Cattle have been stripped to the bone while still standing and grazing.  People don't know where they're coming from, other than the west somewhere, but they're terrified!  It seems they're going to demand action from the Adventurer's Guild, because the local guard doesn't have enough men to go off on long-term investigations like this.*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "_Fountain of Light_ is eight hundred gold, and _Unerring Arrow_ is thirty-five hundred gold.  For scrolls we have (here Evardo will rattle off a large number of names, but essentially its all the first level wizard/sorcerer spells in the PHB) for twenty five gold apiece."




Gaoi nods.

"We'll take both then. It has been a pleasure doing business with you."

Gaoi gives the items and money to Evardo and places the new items into his pack. Then he gathers what money remains and goes to investigate the sounds from outside.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2004)

*Taking both wands (correct?), Gaoi can go to see what Shar is looking at, finding pretty much what she just saw.  However, he spots Drax pacing the crowd further down the street.*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Taking both wands (correct?), Gaoi can go to see what Shar is looking at, finding pretty much what she just saw.  However, he spots, Drax pacing the crowd.*




OOC: Yes. See OOC thread to verify current party holdings.

The young genasi turns to Shar with a quizical look.

"I wonder what is up!"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 23, 2004)

Upon hearing the commotion from outside, Brigitte politely excused herself from Elexia, and made her way outside to check out what was happening.  Nervously, she brushed her fingers against the hilt of her father's sword, feeling the comforting warmth of the metal.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 23, 2004)

"I'm not quite sure, Master Gaoi. I was about to check it out." *She glances at him, noting the bundle of items.* "Perhaps if you are done shopping, you will accompany me?"

*Shar walks in the direction of the oncoming group, and asks one of the individuals on the fringe of the group what is going on.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 27, 2004)

*The rest of the party can hurry outside, only to be confronted by a large mob of desperately unhappy and afraid farmers and travelers.  Within moments, they get the same story that Drax had figured.*

"There's a terrible passel of some demon rats boiling up out of somewhere in the western woods!  Their bites don't even hurt, I've seen cows stripped of their flesh while chewing their cud.  There's a plague of the creatures, and more than one person has lost family to them.  You are adventurers, its you job to take care of things like this!  You have to stop them!"


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Sep 27, 2004)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax circles 'round the mob to Shar and the others.  He prepares to defend any of the newly formed group if the crowd gets hostile, and Elexia, if she chooses to provide some healing for the injured.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *The rest of the party can hurry outside, only to be confronted by a large mob of desperately unhappy and afraid farmers and travelers.  Within moments, they get the same story that Drax had figured.*
> 
> "There's a terrible passel of some demon rats boiling up out of somewhere in the western woods!  Their bites don't even hurt, I've seen cows stripped of their flesh while chewing their cud.  There's a plague of the creatures, and more than one person has lost family to them.  You are adventurers, its you job to take care of things like this!  You have to stop them!"




Gaoi clears his throat rather loudly to get the crowd's attention and then uses his natural levitation ability to float up about 15 feet.

"And we will good people! Rest assured of that. But first there is the matter of some paperwork I believe. Who among you wishes to file the request to the adventurers' guild? We need all of the details if we are to be able to combat this problem. Is there one of you who can give the guild all the details?"

Gaoi waits for the response while looking around at his increased vantage point.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 29, 2004)

"Demon rats?" Brigitte repeated with raised eyebrows.  It sounded rather serious; definitely a problem that should be taken care of quickly.  Her eyebrows rise even further when Gaoi addresses the crowd, speaking of filing paperwork.  She could not help but to wonder how the crowd would react to that, and readied herself, figuring that they would soon find out.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 29, 2004)

"Paperwork?  Our herds are being eaten where we stand, we fear for our babes in our cradles, and you talk of paperwork like you're some clerk?  Stand down, air-walker, I'm not impressed by your boasts!" calls one farmer, older, creased and weathered, but with thews of iron.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

Gaoi descends back down and addresses the crowd.

"OK! Where are your fields?"

Pause for answer.

"When did you first notice the problem?"

Pause for answer.

"Is there anything else you can tell us that might be helpful?"

Pause for answer.

"Will you be showing us how to get there or giving us directions?"

Pause for answer.

"I will need to confer with my companions to see if everyone is prepared. We may need to resupply before we are ready to go. We also need to file papers with the guild before leaving."


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Sep 30, 2004)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax continues to look for signs of trouble in the crowd.  Gaoi seems a decisive sort, and Drax is pleased.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 4, 2004)

Brigitte stands quietly, her gaze shifting from the crowd of farmers to Gaoi and back again.  It looked like Gaoi had things under control, and she was grateful for that.  If definitely appeared that Gaoi knew what to do in this situation.  It looked like they were going to hunt some demon rats.  She had never fought demon rats, so this was definitely going to be interested.  Absently, she tightened her grip on the hilt of her sword.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Gaoi descends back down and addresses the crowd.
> 
> "OK! Where are your fields?"



  *After a few moments, the patriarch is elected to answer Gaoi's questions.*

"Two day's walk, or one day's ride away."



> "When did you first notice the problem?"




"About a week and a half ago the livestock started going, and about a couple days ago they started attacking people."



> "Is there anything else you can tell us that might be helpful?"




"We know that people don't always feel their bites, and they often attack at night when they can't be seen.  Also... the bandit attacks around here just stopped about a month ago, maybe the rats got to them."



> "Will you be showing us how to get there or giving us directions?"




"We can lead you to our best guess of where they're coming from."



> "I will need to confer with my companions to see if everyone is prepared. We may need to resupply before we are ready to go. We also need to file papers with the guild before leaving."



  "Quickly lads and lasses, we got family and livelyhoods at stake!"


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Oct 5, 2004)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax anxiously waits for the papers to be filed.  whatever that is.  These humans are odd when it comes to a hunt.  We should be out searching for these "demon rats."  Drax thinks back on the history of his people to any references of rats of this nature, or hunts by his people to dispose of them.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

Gaoi turns to his to his companions.

"Does anyone require anything? Any supplies? We should probably get some rations just in case. Also, should the rats come from a cave or cavern we will most likely need some dungeoneering gear."

He ponders something for a moment.

"We should have enough gold for any supplies. I'll check with the guild to see if there is any information on similar events. Let me know if you need any funds for supplies."

Gaoi then turns back toward the guild.

OOC: Gaoi will file any paper work that is required and check the guild library for any info on such rats. He will also try to think his own knowledge about monsters.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2004)

*Evardo looks a little nervous as Gaoi describes what's going on, but he dutifully records it in his book, and then goes to look up anything he can about them.  He comes back an hour later with only a slim sheaf of notes.*

"Near as I can tell, the last time anything of this nature happened was about a hundred years ago.  It also came from the west, though not in the exact area.  The last people that fought them also talked about the bites they couldn't feel, as well as the fact that they came in swarms.  Last time they killed them they found their nest and burned it.  But then they missed a few and died later, eaten in their beds.  That's where the record ends, but there were no more incidents until now," Evardo says, looking rather green.  He has to go excuse himself, dashing to the water closet.

*You can pick up trail rations and similar things from the dry goods store at normal prices, and then head out with the farmers, if you like.*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

Gaoi patiantly waits for Evardo to return from the water closet.

"Thank you for your help and for the items. As long as fate smiles upon us we should be back later with news of the rats. Perhaps we may be able to add to the guild's information."

Gaoi then heads out to join with his companions, grab any supplies, and then head out of town with the farmers.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Oct 5, 2004)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

"Gaoi, my rationsss are low, and I might buy sssome Oil for the ratsss nessst. and torchesss"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 8, 2004)

*Listening quietly to her new companions discuss plans, Shar simply shakes her head when asked if she needed anything.*

"I'm pretty sure I have everything I need with me, but thank you." *She says somewhat distractedly, looking rather queasy herself at some of the descriptions of the attacks a few farmers are discussing.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Those that need to buy supplies of the more normal sort can do so at the general goods store, with the anxious farmers practically looking over your shoulders as you collect food, torches, oil, and anything else you need.  Evardo takes care of the records.  The patriarch, a farmer by the name Dragus Knorr, hops on the wagon to give directions.  It was already late afternoon by the time you set out, so that night comes when you're about halfway there.  You can choose to push on through the night to shelter within walls, or you can sleep under the stars.  Your choice, though Dragus seems extremely nervous at the thought of not having something solid in between him and the rats...*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 13, 2004)

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> Drax circles 'round the mob to Shar and the others.  He prepares to defend any of the newly formed group if the crowd gets hostile, and Elexia, if she chooses to provide some healing for the injured.



OOC: How did I miss this much story? 

IC: Elexia offers what aid she can.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 13, 2004)

Elexia looks deeply into Dragus' eyes and calmly says "I will not allow them to harm you sweetling. Please do not harm them with out need." She piles what she can into Charities saddle bags and awaits the rest.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Elexia can help the others with some healing magic and a great deal of simple first-aid.  The farmers and travelers seem much less hostile after Elexia's help.*

*On their journey, when Eleixa makes her comment, Dragus turns to look at her.*

"They've given me plenty of need, White Mother.  Those rats carried off all of my chickens, half my cattle, and two of my dogs.  They took my Timothy's leg before we beat them off of him.  All I want now is for those dreadful little demonic wretches to _die!_" he says, pounding his fist into his hand.  His anger isn't focused on the group, but rather on the situation.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 13, 2004)

Elexia looks at him with compassion. "I had not heard all of what transpired. I grieve with you. Please what can you tell me of these creatures?" 

Elexia listens with interest hoping her animal knowledge and understanding of nature will give her a better idea of what they might be facing.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2004)

*Dragus carefully explains all he knows about the demon rats.*

"They're about this big," he says, holding his hands about a foot apart for illustration.  "Mangy coats, red eyes, and long nasty teeth.  They bite you, but it doesn't hurt much from what I'm told.  A lot of us around here have been bitten by rats before, and usually you just learn to live with it.  The bite stops hurting, but what you don't know is that everything stops hurting.  You can't feel anything, and these little buggers know it.  So they start to dart in and taking chunks of flesh away.  Some critters have been eaten to death where they stood!

"It started several weeks ago, and as far as we can tell it's coming from the western woods.  We think they're underground somewhere, in a cave or something.  We've found some funny things in their footprints, moss and things like that, so that's how we know.  We just want the damned things death, but we don't have the skill to do that, or the time to," Dragus says with a slow shake of his head.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Oct 20, 2004)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax listens in to the description as he is able.  He attempts to scout out ahead of the party and their charge, whenever possible.  He is enjoying the time away from the human town, and looks forward to hunting these baleful creatures.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 20, 2004)

Elexia thinks for a moment. Her healer's skill allowing her to come up with a possible explanation. "It could be that they carry a spore or toxin from the local flora. It makes the wound deaden to pain and they seem to understand that. I don't like this one bit." 

"Drax? Do you have any way to trap one of these rats? It may be good to study one." The white mother says. "There may be a cure for the toxin."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 22, 2004)

Brigitte sits near the group, sharpening her swords and listening to Dragus' story.  "Do you recall anything happening around that time that might have disturbed the rats from their nest?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

"There's plenty of rats to choose from, I don't think you'd have too much trouble trapping one," Dragus offers, then turns to Brigitte.  "I don't recall much... there was a rather bad thunderstorm with lots of lightning about a week before they came though.  Do you think that set them off?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Those that need to buy supplies of the more normal sort can do so at the general goods store, with the anxious farmers practically looking over your shoulders as you collect food, torches, oil, and anything else you need.  Evardo takes care of the records.  The patriarch, a farmer by the name Dragus Knorr, hops on the wagon to give directions.  It was already late afternoon by the time you set out, so that night comes when you're about halfway there.  You can choose to push on through the night to shelter within walls, or you can sleep under the stars.  Your choice, though Dragus seems extremely nervous at the thought of not having something solid in between him and the rats...*




"I think that we should push on for the safety of the walls. I am not terribly anxious to sleep out here unprotected. Especially with so many others here with us. What does everyone else think?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 30, 2004)

"I must agree with Gaoi." Elexia says. "We stand a better chance of survival with a wall to defend us."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 30, 2004)

"Personally, I would prefer a wall," *The previously silent Shar offers when asked.*


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Oct 31, 2004)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Having loved this time travelling in the wilderness, Drax's outer colors darken at the prospect of a return to a town or city so soon.  He bobs his head and accepts his lot as a companion to city dwellers.  He continues to keep a watch out for unusual occurences and fauna.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 2, 2004)

"I am not an expert on rats, but perhaps the thunderstorm flooded their warrens," Brigitte suggested.  She looked around as the others considered where to shelter for the evening.  "Either place is fine with me," she added, as she worked on drawing the whetstone over the flame-colored blade.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 2, 2004)

*Pressing onward into the night to reach the farmhouse, you notice your horses start to get nervous.  The reason becomes clear suddenly.  There's a faint, but unmistakable sound of _squeaking_ coming from the woods, and the light from your torches reflects off dozens of beady little eyes...*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 2, 2004)

Elexia calls upon Alnaria to *bless* the party and awaits the coming deluge of fur and fangs.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2004)

*You're being attacked by a furry rat hoard 'o doom.  What are you doing?  The rats are about thirty feet away from you.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 9, 2004)

“Here they come.”  Brigitte frowns slightly upon seeing the wave of rats that is about to overcome them.  Quickly, she draws both of her swords and squares her stance, ready to cut into the rats as soon as they reached her.  Part of her was looking forward to getting a bit of exercise, though she could not help but to be concerned at the sheer number of them.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 9, 2004)

While Fighting them off with her shepherd's crook Elexia will try to determine if there is a "alpha" rat or if they are just an unruley mob. If the Alpha male/female is obvious she will cast calm animal on it and see what happens.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Nov 9, 2004)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drawing his GreenBite Axe and spear, Drax prepares for the two-weapon fighting style taught by the lead hunters in his tribe.  No more than one hit per rat, unless they prove to be hardy enough to survive a strike from either weapon.

Drax tries to cover for Elexia as much as he can.  Loud enough to be heard over the din of combat, Drax hisses "We may need torchesss to fight them off."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

The air genasi shouts, "Get between the rats and the farmers!" Then he positions himself slightly in front of the others. Gaoi then waits until the rats get within range and then he moves his arms in arcane motions while speaking the command words. He finishes by placing his hands together with his fingers fanned out and flames shoot from his fingers.

OOC: Burning hands when the rats are in range.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 17, 2004)

*The skittering hoard comes into view, the front rank being crisped by Gaoi's fan of fire.  Elexia hunts through the hoard, looking for a leader, but doesn't see one at present.  Instead she invokes the blessing of Alnaria onto the party, a white light accompanied by the sound of laughing children shining upon the party.*

*Drax grabs a torch and lights it, placing himself between Elexia and harm.  Your farmer guide hides himself in the wagon, trembling with fear.  Brigitte slices down with both of her swords.  With so many about, she can hardy miss, and cuts two in twain.*

*The rats then pour over everyone, nipping, biting, and squeaking loud enough so that one can hardly hear oneself think.  All feel painful little bites at their ankles and legs, but Gaoi and Brigitte's pain quickly fades.*

OOC - Gaoi hits for 8 points of fire damage.  Elexia casts _bless_.  Drax lights a torch and places himself to protect Elexia and the farmer.  The farmer hides.  Brigitte slices two rats in half.  Gaoi and Brigitte fail some Fort saves.  Everyone takes 2 damage.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 18, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> * she invokes the blessing of Alnaria onto the party, a white light accompanied by the sound of laughing children shining upon the party.*



OOC: I like that effect! Very evocative.

ic: Elexia swings her staff is a sweeping motion trying to scatter the rats as best she can. she back steps toward the wagon hoping to keep them off the wagon and the farmer.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

Gaoi curses himself for not thinking to distribute the items that he got in the city. He reaches into his backpack, pulls out the magical dagger and tries to swing it at the rats.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Nov 18, 2004)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Hissing from the pain of bites, Drax puts the torch handle in his mouth, and grabs a flask of oil, picked up back at the town.  Looking to reduce the number of directions these things can come from, he hurls the flask to the ground to cover an area infront of the wagon, hopefully to wet as many rats as possible.  Grabbing the torch from his mouth, he'll light the oil on the ground, and prepare to throw another flask. two at the most. 

"Calm the draft beassstsss." he says over his shoulder.  "We will need them, if we mussst flee."

Once the area is covered with fire, and as many rats as possible.   Drax will draw his GreenBite Axe and spear, in the two-weapon fighting style taught by the lead hunters in his tribe. No more than one hit per rat, unless they prove to be hardy enough to survive a strike from either weapon.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 18, 2004)

*Charity animal companion level 2*

Charity strikes with her hooves and bites at the rats attacking her.
(I actually forgot about her!)


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 19, 2004)

Brigitte flinched slightly as she feels the rats bite at her ankles, but puts the pain out of her mind as the pain quickly fades.  She continues to slash at the rats with her swords, trying to cut them down as they moved past her.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2004)

*Gaoi clasps his magical dagger and begins to stab at the rats, but the furry things are very quick and the air genasi misses them by a hair.  Elexia swings her quarterstaff in a wide arc in front of her, sending one rat sailing into the woods.  Chastity rears in place and comes down hard, crushing a few of the vile beasts.*

*Drax throws a vial of oil, the pottery shattering on the road and dousing several rats.  He drops his torch, and several rats begin to crisp with a terrible smell and tooth-grating squealing.  Your guide reaches over to the reins of the draft horses and hauls on them to prevent them from fleeing.  There are a few faint crunches indicating that some of the rats must have gotten under the horses' hooves.*

*The rats continue to nip and bite at everyone, though Gaoi and Brigitte don't feel anything biting them.  The torchlight shines hellishly off of their beady little eyes, making it seem as if there are thousands of them.  Brigitte slices another rat in twain, but the other keep eluding her.

OOC - Gaoi misses the rats.  Elexia plays baseball with the rats.  Chastity squahes some rats.  Drax barbecues the rats.  Farmer controls the beasts.  Rats bite back.  Brigitte carves a rat.  Everyone takes 4 damage.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 19, 2004)

*Elexia: White Mother of Alnaria*

"Cover your ears!" The white Mother yells and lets loose a sound burst at theback rank of rats trying to get as many as she can in the area of effect without harming her companions.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 21, 2004)

Brigitte continued to cut into the rats with both of her swords.  She could hear her companions casting their spells, and wished she had a more effective way of dealing with them than simply trying to hack them to pieces.  She did notice that she was not feeling any more pain from the rat bites, and wondered about that.  It could not be that they were not biting her anymore… she could only hope that painlessness was the only effect of the poison.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

Gaoi continues to swing his dagger at the rats. The fact that he no longer feels the bites is lost in the fury of the battle.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 2, 2004)

*Gaoi slashes again with his dagger, but physical combat was never his strong suit, and he misses again.  Elexia's spell detonates in the back of the rat pack, sounding like the shriek of an enraged mother.  Several rats stiffen and fall dead, blood pouring from their ears.*

*Chasity makes a good accounting for herself, crushing one rat underfoot and crunching another between her strong teeth.  Drax manages to skewer two upon his spear, though his axe only slices the dirt.  Brigitte's swords slice in twin arcs of death, killing another couple of the dreadful beasts.  Your guide simply does his best to keep the horses from panicing further, though their screams of terror show that he's holding on mostly by brute strength.  The rats are much thinner on the ground now, but still enough exist to continue to nip at your ankles.* 

OOC - Gaoi misses the rats with a 6. Elexia casts _sound burst_, dealing 4 points of damage to several rats, though they are not stunned.  Chastity crushes one rat, and crunches another between her teeth. Drax skewers a couple rats. Farmer controls the beasts again. Rats bite back. Brigitte carves two rats. Everyone takes 3 damage.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

The mage deciding that a better strategy might be a better defense pulls out a piece of cured leather and begins moving his hands in arcane patterns while speaking the arcane words of power.

OOC: Casting mage armor.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 3, 2004)

Elexia moves over to Chastity and casts Sanctuary on the defensive.

"Mother Alnaria Please giude these poor beasts away from my companions and me." says the elven cleric.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Dec 3, 2004)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax continues to attack the rats about himself with Axe and Spear, a low growl beginning to start deep in his throat.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 3, 2004)

Encouraged by the fact that the number of rats was being thinned, Brigitte continued to try and kill the rats with her dual swords.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 7, 2004)

*Despite the distraction furry hoard all about him, Gaoi manages to draw power about him, solidifying it into a shell of hard air.  Elexia moves to Chastity and creates a glowing ward about her warhorse.  Ghost images of children swirl about the horse, pushing the rats away from her.  The rats seem to lose interest, and skitter away from the horse.*

*Drax's axe slices through three of the rats at once, while Brigitte's sword carve away two more.  Dragus saws on the reins to keep the horses from running, and seems to succeed.  Of course, he is helped by the fact that the rats seem to have had enough, and they vanish back into the woods, their numbers decimated.*

*Brigitte and Gaoi look down, only to see ghastly wounds on their legs and ankles, wounds they cannot feel.  Dragus looks to see similar wounds on his horses, and turns a bit green with nausea.*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 7, 2004)

Elexia casts Detect Poison. The look on her face is one of calm yet inside the white mother is almost in shock.

"Never have I seen anything as vile as that." She says as she goes from person to person checking if there is any way for her to help those who have lost the feeling in thier wounds. (Healing +9)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 7, 2004)

*The wounds do indeed glow a sickly yellow-green, indicating their poisonous origins.  With Elexia's expert help, washing the wounds with wine, and binding them with clay to draw out the poison, the others begin to regain feeling in their limbs.  Of course, they also begin to feel pain again, but that is helped by the dressing on the wounds.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 8, 2004)

> *Brigitte and Gaoi look down, only to see ghastly wounds on their legs and ankles, wounds they cannot feel. Dragus looks to see similar wounds on his horses, and turns a bit green with nausea.*




*Upon seeing the wounds upon her legs and ankles, Brigitte fights down a wave of nausea that threatens to overcome her.  Of course, she had seen blood and terrible wounds before, but they always belonged to other people.  She gratefully accepts Elexia’s assistance.*  “My thanks, White Mother.”


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 8, 2004)

*Elexia: White Mother of Alnaria*

Elexia smiles and bows her head slightly. "It is always my pleasure to help others Brigitte. I'm just glad we have survived the encounter." She turns to the Mage and asks, "Gao? Is there any healing you need above the dressing?"

Once the others are taken care of. she will tend to the horses. "Oh my poor sweet little ones. I am so sorry I could not protect you more." she says to the animals. Charity seems to understand her and nuzzles her cheek.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 8, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

Gaoi surveys the aftermath of the battle. As Elexia tends to his wounds he nods.

"Thank you! That should be enough for now."

He looks around at the group.

"We need to push on to shelter as quickly as we can. Once there we can rest and then formulate our plan."

As the feeling returns to the genasi's legs he winces a bit from the pain.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Dec 8, 2004)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax will bind his wounds, washing them out, as well as possible, then mark the rat horde trail, both to and away, in case we are pushing on to get our guide to safety.  He'll want to be able to start tracking them from here if possible, when we return.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 9, 2004)

*Drax carefully notes the direction of the tracks, and marks some blazes on the trees.  In case weather or something else obscures the tracks by morning, he will still have a direction.*

*Dragus is unwilling to push the horses too quickly, because of their injuries, but the beasts are all too willing to finally get to their safe stable.  Dragus will take the adventurers in the farmhouse, where his extended family and hired hands are ready with food, baths, blankets, and a palpable aura of fear.*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

As they get settle in, Gaoi turns to the assembled folk.

"After we have had time to rest and tend to our wounds, we will devise a course of action to destroy these terrible creatures."

He motions to Drax.

"My companion has marked where we last saw the beasts and he is quite capable of tracking them. We shall find them and destroy them."

The genasi then moves between his companions making sure everyone is settled before finally sitting down to eat some food himself. Although he was not planning on leading the group, someone needed to do it. He would take that position until a better candidate was presented. As he sits and eats he pulls out the items that were purchased in the city and begins trying to decide on who to give each item to.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Dec 9, 2004)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax bows slightly, in response to the attention directed by Gaoi, and as the attention is drawn back to the Air Genasi, he quietly inspects his bandages and prepares to rest, clean up in the luxury of a bath and eat.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2004)

*After all have bathed and eaten, Dragus agrees to leave them alone in the kitchen.  Well, not exactly alone, as the kitchen was the largest room in the house and everyone was in and out of it during most of the night.  But he pledged to leave them untroubled by his clan while they planned.*

"Just I ask... what do I tell my kin?  Any advice for them?  How long should we wait while you're gone?  If you're gone too long, what do you want us to do?" he asks fearfully.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 13, 2004)

*Elexia: White Mother of Alnaria*

Elexia looks up from the chair she has occupied from the instant the children crowded around her. She had been regailing them with stories of her dareing friends and the black dragon they fought. 

"There is little we can say on that matter. We need to await sunrise and begin the investigation. We have little information to work with." She says as she watches the little one in her arms fall into a deep restful sleep. How she longed for children herself but she had made a pledge over 100 years ago to never have children of her own.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 15, 2004)

Feeling refreshed after her bath, Brigitte sat down in one of the chairs in the kitchen, and began meticulously cleaning her swords.  The activity kept her hands busy, and helped her to order her thoughts.

“Do not worry, Dragus.  We will keep you and your clan members informed,” she added.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Dec 16, 2004)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax notices Brigitte at work on his weapons, and takes a look at the rat gore and splatters on his own that could use some tending.  Looking for a clear spot of floor within hearing distance, Drax takes a seat and follows the example.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 18, 2004)

*Late at night, weapons cleaned and food eaten, you can finally get to rest.  The children are finally chivveyed out by their mothers and aunts, grateful to Elexia for tending to them.  In the morning, you are plied with warm oatmeal thick with honey, bacon, eggs, ham, potatoes, milk, bread, and jam.  The farmers seem determined to fortify you in their own way, within if not without.  The mothers drop a few words that their children had far less nightmares last night, and they themselves felt safer with adventurers in the house.  Plied with food for your quest, you leave shortly after dawn.*

*It's an unusually chilly morning, overcast with leaden gray clouds hanging overhead.  Drax leads everyone back to the site of the attack.  Most of the rat bodies have been eaten by scavengers.  It seems the rats came off to finish off their brethern.  Picking up the broad trail, Drax trails it into the western woods, slightly south of the road.  It takes about an hour of careful tracking, but finally he finds where the rats emerged from.  It appears to be sinkhole, but closer examination proves it to be a collapsed ceiling to a stone corridor below.  Many years ago, some of the lords had remote outposts in these regions, before they moved their manors further north, Gaoi recalls.  This could be an old dungeon or bunker of some sort.*

*The sinkhole is about three feet wide, and lowers down into a corridor about seven feet tall, and choked with debris.  Rat tracks and many bones of small animals are evident just inside the sinkhole.  The stench rising up is terrible, rotting meat and vegetation.*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 18, 2004)

*Elexia: White Mother of Alnaria*

Elexia wraps her scarf around her face in a vain attempt to keep the fumes out of her nose and mouth. "We need to find the source of the toxin. It doesn't appear to be magical but it is powerful none the less. 

She takes out a sunrod and flairs it to life placing the glowing stick into her sunlamp. the light beacons and she is ready to enter. 

Back at the farm Charity pulls at her tether attempting to reach her bond mate. Elexia could not allow her to be harmed again.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 22, 2004)

Brigitte covered her nose and mouth with her hand, though it does little to keep the smell away.  "Well, looks like we have found where the rats are coming from.  Let us go and root them out," she says.  She grasps her father's pendant a moment for luck, before drawing her swords.  "Who descends first?"


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Dec 23, 2004)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax looks at the others, and steps toward the sinkhole, Putting his weapons away, he drops inside, and looks around for immediate attack.  If none is forthcoming, he will reach back up to help others down behind him. 

"Unlesssssss you find sssomething to tie off a rope, I will help you down."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 19, 2005)

*There's a sturdy tree nearby that Drax can tie a rope to.  Knotting it securely, Drax holds it steady as Brigitte climbs down.  The ground is soft with rotting plants, but a quick scan of the corridor reveals no immediate dangers.  Everyone can descend with little trouble, their boots or shoes sinking into the mulch.*

*Some lighting torches or striking sunrods for the benefit of those without the ability to see in the dark, the corridor is finally revealed in all its gruesome glory.  Moss covers the walls, and in places the ceiling or walls bulge from the pressure of the earth, water, and roots behind it.  In other places the floor sags, and is filled with puddles of muddy water.  It looks as if parts of the place could give way, given any encouragement.*

*Drax follows the muddy rat tracks down the corridor, skirting the puddles, and avoiding the bulging walls.  He comes to a old, worn staircase downward, and from the bottom of the stairs can hear a great deal of chittering and squeaking.*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

In the morning Gaoi prepares his spells for the day.

As the group starts out in the morning, Gaoi passes out items from the groups inventory. To Drax he hands one of the barricade cloaks and the belt that is known to make one stronger. To Bridgette he hands the other barricade cloak and one of the rings of protection. To Elexia he hands the other ring of protection and the belt that can make one lighter. Gaoi places the bloodsaver ring on his left hand and dons the flaming cloak. He keeps the magic dagger at the top of his backpack as well as the three wands (Acid, Magic Missile & Light).

Later he climbs down with the others and follows as Draz leads them into the tunnel. As hear the squeaking Gaoi readies a burning hands spell.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jan 20, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax moves looks to the others, and moves quietly towards the stairs, torch in one hand flask of oil in the other.  He looks down the stairs to see what he can see, trying to make note of a way to drop something down on the rats if it spirals around with a center space.  As a backup plan, he considers covering a good part of the stairs with oil, blocking the rats from coming up, if they notice and begin to ascend.




[OOC: Move Silently(+7/5), Spot(+6/5)]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 26, 2005)

Elexia waits behind the party ready to cast Sound burst at the approaching rats.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 26, 2005)

*Edging down the stairs slowly, being careful to avoid the cracked ones that look like they could give way if too much weight was put upon them, Drax carefully looks around the last corner.  Down a short flight of stairs is a large underground chamber propped up by several large pillars.  It's dark in here, but Drax's eyes easily pierce the gloom.  At the back is some kind of altar, a relief carved above it is still hard to discern at this distance.  Below the altar is a gaping hole in the wall.  The little furry horrors run to and fro all over the room, like a gnashing, biting carpet.  They seem to run about without purpose, almost frentic in their dashing about.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 30, 2005)

*Pottofer and Virgil had been following the tracks of the demon-rats for about a week.  Ulfor Wellson, a minor noble of the southern regions, had been forced to seek outside help in restoring peace to his region.  While soldiers and mercenaries took care of the bandits, the invasion of the flesh-stripping rats required a different set of skills all together.  Pottofer and Virgil were the ones fitting the bill, and were to recieve three hundred gold apiece if they could find the source of the demon-rats and eliminate them for good.  The tracks had led to here, this stinking hole in the ground.  But by the looks of it, the fresh boot-prints around the edge, someone else has gone down before you both...*


----------



## Ashy (Jan 30, 2005)

Pottofer clucks his tonue and looks to the human sorcerer.  "Welp, shore 'nuff looks like somebodies 'ave beaten us here, Virgil.   Whaddya think?  Shore looks like dey haven't been drug down there..."  He cranes his neck, trying to see farther down into the hole.

OOC: Spot +5


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 30, 2005)

*Looking down the slope of rotting vegitation, the footprints look quite fresh and sharp-edged, as if made only minutes ago.  There's some faint squeaking and chittering coming from down the hole.*


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 30, 2005)

Virgil glances at Pottofer, "I still do not think this is a good idea," tapping the spent tabac from his pipe he slips it into a pocket of his vest.  "Demon-rats?  Come on, you could not have found something more dignified," he huffs, "than clearing out a nest of rats?  They should have bought an oversized celestial kitten to do this."

"Oh, you say someone is already down there?  Dandy.  Well, you first then Pottofer."  Resting his hand against the hilt of his longsword, Virgil lays a grandiose sweep of his hand in gesture to the hole.









*OOC:*


I'd decided on the Bard version finally.  Will remove the other version from the RG


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jan 31, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax grabs an extra flask, and hurls two of them to the floor, beyond the bottom of the stairs, to hopefully avoid lighting the stairs on fire.  He will then light the oil with the torch, and step back up a couple steps, if the rats can make it through the fire at him.  Drax decides that the sound of the fire and burst of light will alert his companions to his actions.






[OOC: if they are stone, or earth, the concern is moot.]


----------



## Ashy (Jan 31, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Virgil glances at Pottofer, "I still do not think this is a good idea," tapping the spent tabac from his pipe he slips it into a pocket of his vest.  "Demon-rats?  Come on, you could not have found something more dignified," he huffs, "than clearing out a nest of rats?  They should have bought an oversized celestial kitten to do this."
> 
> "Oh, you say someone is already down there?  Dandy.  Well, you first then Pottofer."  Resting his hand against the hilt of his longsword, Virgil lays a grandiose sweep of his hand in gesture to the hole.
> 
> ...




Pottofer purses his pale lips, thinking.  "Hurm...a celestial kitten, ya says?  Meybe I kin help out in 'at case, shore nuff.  Fer now, though, we gotta sees what we're up 'ginst."  With that the rotund cleric trundles down the slippery bank, using his aspergillum as a makeshift cane.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 1, 2005)

Brigitte cursed quietly upon seeing all the rats skittering about the floor.  There were so many of them!  Seeing Drax throw the oil into the room, she draws her swords, preparing to cut down more rats.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 2, 2005)

*As the fire begins the rats are separated from the stairs by a wall of flame, and several rats are charred on the spot, squeaking shrilly as they die.  However, right behind the group, there is some unexpected movement.  Two portly men are making their way down the hallway, and seem just as surprised as you to find somewhere else in this forsaken place.*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 2, 2005)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

As the air genasi watches the flames leap around down the stairs, he hears something from behind and twirls around.

"Someone approaches from the rear. Brigitte! Elexia! Be ready."

He addresses the newcomers.

"State your business! Friend or foe?"


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 2, 2005)

"Well, since I imagine you are not an overtly humanoid shaped demon-rat of vast intelligence, I would have to say unless that was the case, friend."  Virgil shakes his head a moment, "this here is my aqueous friend Pottofer," he gestures to Pottofer, "and I myself am none other than Virgil Sorrengate Winsyth the III," he sweeps a half-bow, "and now that introductions are over, what do you happen to be cooking down there that smells so atrocious?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 2, 2005)

"The afore mentioned Demon rats." Elexia says. "I wish there were some other way of dealing with this plague but there seems to be none."

Her crook in one hand Elexoa holds out her right hand to Pottofer and Virgil.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 2, 2005)

Pottofer bows, his thin hair flopping over his portly face awkwardly as he rises from the bow.  He wipes the hair back with a web-fingered hand and then extends it to Elexia.  Then, as he realizes that his hand is now wet with his ever-present silmy sweat, he quickly withdraws his hand, wipes it upon his robes and then re-extends it.  "Perhaps we kin be a'assistance, White Muther", he says, smiling.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

"We can take care of introductions when we have more time."

He glances back down the stairs.

"We have more pressing matters at the moment."

Gaoi turns his complete attention to the rats below.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Feb 3, 2005)

*Draxiksus male lizardfolk/Ranger l2*

Drax, seeing multiple targets beyond the Flames takes his bow down, and begins firing arrows at the rats.  He hears some talking up the stairs, and hopes that his companions join him soon.



[OOC: MW Composite Longbow (+5, 1d8 damage, Threat 20/x3, Range 110')]


----------



## Ashy (Feb 3, 2005)

Hearing the air genasi's words, Pottofer quickly begins speaking a soft-spoken prayer.  "Muther o' Peace, please hear my humble request.  We shore 'nuff need a little help down here wit deese demin rats.  Please help me even up th' sides here a'bit.  Thankee much..."  As he prays, he produces a small candle, which he lights with a flicker of flame from his finger as he completes the prayer.

OOC: Casting _summon monster II_, calling 1d3 celestial owls.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 3, 2005)

Virgil intones a loud note, however in a moment you realize it is indeed two tones in one. A form of throat singing apparently. It wavers and picks up a rhythmic feeling, slowly building, it energizes you.









*OOC:*


inspire courage +1 morale bonus to attack/damage and vs. fear saves; I asked for Kittens dangit! not some spooky heavenly owls


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

Gaoi pauses just a moment to get his bearings and then begins advancing down the stairs keeping his eyes and ears open to what may come. He keeps his burning hands spell at the ready.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 3, 2005)

"Alnaria hear my plea. I call upon your hand in protecting those around me." Elxeia sing songs and with the cries of many children laughing she glows with the outline of a Unicorn and the bless spell takes hold.

"I shall follow behind my friends. That way I may heal you from afar."


----------



## Ashy (Feb 3, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Virgil intones a loud note, however in a moment you realize it is indeed two tones in one. A form of throat singing apparently. It wavers and picks up a rhythmic feeling, slowly building, it energizes you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OOC: Sorry, t'was the best could be done!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2005)

*Two golden and silver owls burst from the air in a flash of light, dashing down and raking the rats with their talons.  Drax skewers two through with a single arrow, the rats making terrible squealing noises as they thrash and die.  Gaoi sees an opening, and moves to the edge of the flame.  Fire fans out from his fingers, expending the semi-circle of burned bodies.  Virgil's song fills all with courage and hope, ringing through their ears and souls.*

*The rats begin to chitterin angrily, and the remaining mass of them begins to crawl over the bodies of their kin, stopping just at the edge of the oil-fire on the stairs, shrieking and howling.  Some begin to scrabble up the crumbling rock walls, getting ready to leap over the flames...*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 6, 2005)

“Here they come,” Brigitte said, watching as the rats climbed the walls.  Her swords already drawn, she moved to a position in which she could best protect the spellcasters, and perhaps take a swing at a couple rats as they jumped on the stairs.

(OOC: Making a five foot adjustment closer to the stairs, if possible, and readying an action to attack any rats that come within reach.)


----------



## Ashy (Feb 6, 2005)

Pottofer follows his first summoning with another, lighting a second candle as he prays.

OOC: casting _summon monster I_, 1 celestial owl


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Feb 8, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax wonders where the birds are coming from, but as they don't seem to be attacking him, he attempts to shoot at rats climbing the walls, to keep them from getting across any sooner.  He says a little prayer to the small local gods, quickly while nocking and releasing arrows.  

*Godsss of luck and earth and fire, help usss to defeat thessse ratsss and ressstore the natural way here.*


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 8, 2005)

Virgil draws his blade, it resonates with a pure C note, holding it defensively, he keeps on with his song.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 9, 2005)

--------######H#####
--------#####AA#####
--------############
--------############
--------####RRR#R####
===========R**R=====
--------------D G B------
--------------V P E------
====================​-- - nothing, blank space
# - Floor
= - Wall
* - Fire
AA - Altar
H - Hole
R - Rats
Other letters are everyone's initials.

*Gaoi reacts the fastest, sending another sheet of burning flames to scorch the rats as they come hurtling over the stairs, sending another two rats tumbling back into the dying oil fire.  Elexia had blessed the party, and now she turns to a spell that had worked so well the other day.  With a hurling motion, a burst of sound, like that of an angry child, explodes in the back of the rat pack, hurling bits hither and yon.*

*Virgil keeps up with his inspiring song, his blade out and ready to defend himself if the rats should overwhelm the defenders.  Next to him, Pottofer calls another golden owl from the Beastlands, which joins the other two in making mayhem amongst the rats.  Brigitte slashes down with Fiery Soul, but misses the rat by a whisker.  However, Sunbeam cleaves two in twain with deadly accuracy.*

*The rats clamber up the walls, and Drax is ready for them.  The lizardman launches an arrow, pinning one of the little horrors to the wall.  Some of his brethern stop to sup on his corpse, while a few manage to make it past the flames and stone walls.  They swarm about Drax and Brigitte's feet, delivering nasty little bites.*

OOC - 

Initiative:
22 - Gaoi
21 - Elexia
18 - Virgil
10 - Pottofer
9 - Brigitte, Drax
8 - Rats


Gaoi does another _burning hands_, crisping some rats.  Elexia does _sound burst_.  Virgil keeps up with _inspire courage_.  Pottofer summons another owl.  Brigitte misses with a 13 on her first attack (even factoring in the bardic song), but makes a crit with her second, dealing 9 points of damage to the swarm.  Drax, with a readied action to shoot the rats, hits a 22 with his bow for 5 points of damage.  The rats swarm over Brigitte and Drax, dealing 4 points of damage to each, but both make their Fort saves.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Feb 9, 2005)

With the threat a little more personal, Drax lays aside his bow, while stomping with his feet.  He then draws his Axe and spear preparing to skewer and slash as many rats as possible.



[OOC: GreatAxe ([+3 2-weapon fighting], 1d12+3 damage, Threat 20/x3)
ShortSpear ([+2 2-weapon fighting], 1d6+1 damage, Threat 20/x2)]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

Gaoi moves his hands in arcane patterns while intoning the words of power. Two glowing red lights spring from his fingers and each strikes a different rat on the wall near Brigitte. (Magic Missile; 2 missiles; each aimed at a different rat)


----------



## Ashy (Feb 9, 2005)

Pottofer reaches out and touches the Gaoi, "I'm not hurtin' ya, feller.  I'm'a tryin' ta help ya.  Don't resist ma' spell, a'right?"  He then quickly chants a prayer, "Mistress o' Peace, please grant this here feller some strength, help 'im resist them nasty lil' biters!"

OOC: Casting _resistance_ on Gaoi...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 14, 2005)

Brigitte glances downward as the rats begin to scurry past.  Odd as it may sound, she is glad for the pain of the rats’ bites; it means their poison has not yet affected her.  With a sword in each hand, she swings at the rats, trying to kill as many of them as she can.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 14, 2005)

Elexia dances away from the rats as much a she can "alnaria's grace!" Sha says as she lobs another Sound Burst down the corridor.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 16, 2005)

Virgil continues singing, hoping that the rats don't make it too close to him.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 19, 2005)

--------######H#####
--------#####AA#####
--------############
--------############
--------####RRR#R####
===========R**R=====
--------------D G B------
--------E-----V P--------
====================​-- - nothing, blank space
# - Floor
= - Wall
* - Fire
AA - Altar
H - Hole
R - Rats
Other letters are everyone's initials.

*Two darts of light fly from Gaoi's hands, exploding two rats poised to jump upon him from the walls.  Elexia flees a bit down the hallway, sending another scream of an angry child to shatter the rats' bones in the entrace to the room.  Virgil's song rings out pure and powerful, filling all with courage.  Pottofer brings a cool wellspring of power from the earth, and wraps Gaoi in a shield of powerful peace to help deflect harm from him.  Brigitte and Drax descend upon the few remaining rats, Brigitte's two swords and Drax's axe and spear skewering several.  The rest suddenly turn and flee from the carnage, their numbers less than a half dozen.  They flee into the gaping hole in the back of the room, their pained shrieks growing softer and softer as they run.*

OOC - 

Initiative:
22 - Gaoi
21 - Elexia
18 - Virgil
10 - Pottofer
9 - Brigitte, Drax
8 - Rats

Gaoi does _magic missile_, crisping two rats.  Elexia does _sound burst_, bursts a few rats.  Virgil sings. Pottofer casts _resistance_ on Gaoi.  Brigitte hits with both swords, taking out a rat each.  Drax gets the straggers, and the rest flee.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 19, 2005)

"Quickly! We must press on. There's a central intellegence here and we need to destroy it." Elexia says.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Feb 20, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Nodding to Elexia, Drax begins to scout forward past the dieing flames and into the room, weapons still at the ready.  He pears into all corners, and checks the floor and ceiling as he goes.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 21, 2005)

Pottofer nods, "Whatevah you say, White Muther..."  He draws _Th' Holyghost_ and moves into the room, being careful not to step into any rat-goo...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

Gaoi nods as several enter the room. "Be careful!" He watches and then after a bit follows the others into the room.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 22, 2005)

Brigitte smiled grimly as she watched the rats scurry off.  She nods slightly at Elexia's words and stepped into the room after Drax, the glow of her longsword casting an eerie light as she moved.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 3, 2005)

*Entering into the throne room, Drax notices a few more scurrying rats, but they are all headed for the hole in the wall.  Ducking down to go into it, the rats scurry right by you, seemingly ignoring you.  The torches gleam on the slime-covered walls, and the squeaks echo, reverberating on your ears.*

*When you reach the end of the tunnel, a terrible sight greets your eyes, luridly lit from the torches.  The mother of all sewer rats crouches in a pool of filth, huge yellowed fangs bared at you.  She is huge, at least as big as Drax, with a naked, scum-covered tail.  Thin, straggly fur barely covers her body, which is covered with huge, bulging sores that pulsate and writhe.  Bones protrude from her legs, sharpened to wicked points.  She chitters at you menacingly, her children crouched at her feet.*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 3, 2005)

Elexia stops, stunned by the horror. Fear and lothing wash over her but she forces herself to not think of that. She reachs into her hanging scroll case and takes out a scroll of Magic Circle against Evil and casts it on herself.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 3, 2005)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

The young genasi reacts to the gruesome sight with a spell. He intones the arcane words to bring forth a burst of light before the huge rat's eyes. Then he grabs the wand of acid from his pack. [Casting _Flare_ to try and dazzle the giant rat. Fort save DC 15 to negate.]


----------



## Ashy (Mar 4, 2005)

"Sweet Muther o' Peace...", Pottofer mumbles, eyes wide.  He immediately gets to his knees and begins praying...

_"Eldath, I knowed you don't like it when I gits in fights, but I's got a problem here - a big, ugly, puss-drippin' problem.  If'n it be yer will that I mop the floor with this horribal critter wots been causin' all sorts o' problems, please gimme somethin' to wallop it wit.  Thank ye, Amen."_

OOC casting _spiritual weapon_ - see the spoiler below DM.
[sblock]
NOTE: If it appears, it would be cool if it were an aspergillum, but of course, it is your call...  

Spiritual Weapon
Evocation [Force]
Level: Clr 2, War 2
Components: V, S, DF
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Effect: Magic weapon of force
Duration: 1 round/level (D)
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes
A weapon made of pure force springs into existence and attacks opponents at a distance, as you direct it, dealing 1d8 force damage per hit, +1 point per three caster levels (maximum +5 at 15th level). The weapon takes the shape of a weapon favored by your deity or a weapon with some spiritual significance or symbolism to you (see below) and has the same threat range and critical multipliers as a real weapon of its form. It strikes the opponent you designate, starting with one attack in the round the spell is cast and continuing each round thereafter on your turn. It uses your base attack bonus (possibly allowing it multiple attacks per round in subsequent rounds) plus your Wisdom modifier as its attack bonus. It strikes as a spell, not as a weapon, so, for example, it can damage creatures that have damage reduction. As a force effect, it can strike incorporeal creatures without the normal miss chance associated with incorporeality. The weapon always strikes from your direction. It does not get a flanking bonus or help a combatant get one. Your feats or combat actions do not affect the weapon. If the weapon goes beyond the spell range, if it goes out of your sight, or if you are not directing it, the weapon returns to you and hovers.
Each round after the first, you can use a move action to redirect the weapon to a new target. If you do not, the weapon continues to attack the previous round’s target. On any round that the weapon switches targets, it gets one attack. Subsequent rounds of attacking that target allow the weapon to make multiple attacks if your base attack bonus would allow it to. Even if the spiritual weapon is a ranged weapon, use the spell’s range, not the weapon’s normal range increment, and switching targets still is a move action.
A spiritual weapon cannot be attacked or harmed by physical attacks, but dispel magic, disintegrate, a sphere of annihilation, or a rod of cancellation affects it. A spiritual weapon’s AC against touch attacks is 12 (10 + size bonus for Tiny object).
If an attacked creature has spell resistance, you make a caster level check (1d20 + caster level) against that spell resistance the first time the spiritual weapon strikes it. If the weapon is successfully resisted, the spell is dispelled. If not, the weapon has its normal full effect on that creature for the duration of the spell.
The weapon that you get is often a force replica of your deity’s own personal weapon. A cleric without a deity gets a weapon based on his alignment. A neutral cleric without a deity can create a spiritual weapon of any alignment, provided he is acting at least generally in accord with that alignment at the time. The weapons associated with each alignment are as follows.
Chaos: Battleaxe
Evil: Light flail
Good: Warhammer
Law: Longsword
[/sblock]


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Mar 4, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

As his companions begin their magic, Drax steps into combat with the creature, stabbing and slashing with his chosen weapons.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 4, 2005)

Brigitte could feel the bile rising her her throat, and swallowed hard to keep from being sick.  Without a thought, she too closed the distance with the creature and attacked it with both of her swords.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 4, 2005)

Keeping his cool, Virgil continues his rhythmic battle chant.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 7, 2005)

*Gaoi's burst of light flashes in front of the giant mother rat, illuminating far more than you ever wanted to see of her, but she simply squints her eyes and seems unimpressed by the spell.  Elexia brings forth a crisp parchment and incants a melodious phrase that seems to fill the air around her with light, even sweetening the area around her.  Virgil's song of courage keeps everyone ready and willing to face this monstrosity*

*Pottofer attempts to call for a spiritual weapon, but feels the presence of his goddess around him, reminding him that the way of war is not for her followers.  He feels his spell being channeled for another purpose, for protection instead of battle, as a prayer of aid enfolds Brigitte.  Brigitte, bolstered by spell and song, swings Fiery Soul and Sunbeam in twin arcs that cut deep into the mother rat.  Drax tries to follow, but the mother rat squirms aside from his blows, squealing shrilly.*

*One of the putrid sores on the mother rat's back suddenly bursts open, releasing a swarm of tiny spiders that leap upon Brigitte.  She is horrified and sickened, and just barely manages to hold her gorge as the little beasts run under her armor and clothes at sink their little fangs into her.  The mother rat squeals again, and lunges at Drax, her filthy fangs finding purchase in the lizardman's scaly flesh.  The wound burns with uncommon savagery, as the mother rats maintains her grip.*

OOC - 

Initiative:
22 - Gaoi
21 - Elexia
18 - Virgil
10 - Pottofer
9 - Brigitte, Drax
8 - Mother Rat

Rat makes her save with a 21.  Elexia casts her spell.  Virgil sings.  Pottofer gets a reminder from Eldath that she's a goddess of peace and _spiritual weapon_ is a no-no.  It gets pre-emted for _aid_ on Brigitte.  Brigitte hits with an 18 and a 25 (unconfirmed crit with Sunbeam) for a total of 19 points of damage to the mother rat.  Drax misses twice with an 11 and a 9.  Brigitte gets swarmed by spiders, is distracted, and takes 2 points of damage.  Drax is hit with a 23 (rolled rather high), takes 5 points of damage.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

Gaoi now hopes that the wand of acid he now wields actually works. He never had a chance to use it until now. He aims the wand and fires off a charge at the large rat.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 7, 2005)

Pottofer shakes his head, looking up towards heaven, "Alright, Muther, alright - but ya knows'well as I 'at sometimes ya gotta make war ta get peace..."  He then whistles for his three celestial owls and directs them to attack the giant rat.  He then reaches into his _Handy Haversack_ and pulls out a waterskin full of holy water; with that in hand, he approaches the giant rat and tries to splash as much as he can on the vile creature...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 7, 2005)

As the blister of spiders bursts Elexia stifles a shreak. "Goddess!" is all she can say. She Summons up her strength and pointing her crook at the monstrocity lets loose a ray of pure power from her goddess herself. 

*She uses a turrn undead attempt to see if it effects the horror.* 









*OOC:*


This thing is really nasty! It gives me the willies and I'm just playing a game. Brava!


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 8, 2005)

“Gods!”  Brigitte gasped as she felt the spiders swarm all over her, sinking their tiny fangs into her.  Cursing, she dropped Sunbeam and began trying to get the creatures off of herself.  Realizing that the action was futile, however, she grit her teeth, tightened her grip on Fiery Soul and swung at the rat with all her strength.  She could only hope that the spiders weren’t too poisonous.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Mar 8, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax fights to clear himself from the bite of the creature, using Axe and Spear or hands, if he has to, to get the fetid mouth and teeth off of him.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 13, 2005)

*A burst of foul-smelling acid jets from Gaoi's wand, burning into the mother rat's skin, leaving a pitted sore.  Elexia calls upon Alnaria to turn this creature away, but the holy power has no effect, though the mother rat seems to glare at Elexia with hatred.  Virgil continues his rhythmic chant, granting power and courage to his friends.*

*Pottofer hurls a vial of holy water onto the mother rat.  It wets her head, but seems to do no harm, though she snarls at him.  Brigitte grits her teeth against the myriad of spiders, dropping Sunbeam, and cleaving downward with Fiery Soul, opening a freely-bleeding wound in the mother rat's side.  Drax tries to bring his axe to bear upon the mother rat, but she bears down upon him with her teeth, and he cannot find the leverage to get free enough to hit her.*

*The mother rat bites savagely into Drax and begins to slowly drag him deeper into her lair.  Her children begin to swarm over Drax, biting small chunks of flesh away, nibbling away at him as ants devour a fruit.  Her stinking breath fills Drax's nostrils with the scent of decay, death, and things best left unsaid.*

Initiative:
22 - Gaoi
21 - Elexia
18 - Virgil
10 - Pottofer
9 - Brigitte, Drax
8 - Mother Rat

Gaoi hits the Mother Rat with a 15 touch attack for 4 points of acid damage.  Elexia attempts to turn with no effect.  Virgil's chant continues strongly.  Pottofer throws the holy water at the Mother Rat, hitting her, but having no effect.  Brigitte hits a 21 for 9 points of damage.  Drax fails his grapple check.  Brigitte takes 2 points of damage.  Drax takes 8 points of damage from the mother rat and children, having failed his grapple check.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 13, 2005)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

Gaoi winces as he sees what is happening to Drax. Then he points the wand of acid and fires off another charge at the large mother rat, hoping the acid will distract her from Drax.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 13, 2005)

Elexia rushes to Drax. "I'll not loose you to this horror." she says and casts Sanctuary.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 13, 2005)

Pottofer hollers to the celestial owls, "Sic'um!" and points to the giant rat creature and then chants a prayer.  "Muther o' Peace, hear yer umble servant, we need yer help.  Please rattle the cage o' this filthy critter, scare it good, make it see a giant whompass-cat or somefin'!"  Then, the genasi moves as close as he can to Drax and tries to pull him back from the creature...

OOC: cast _cause fear_


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Apr 13, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Taking heart from the support of his comrades, Drax continues to struggle to break free.  If he must, he will drop the spear from his off-hand to help grab and pull the mouth grasping his primary arm.




[grapple +6, Strength +3 if an opposed strength check is needed.]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 16, 2005)

“Come back here,” Brigitte growled as the giant rat dragged Drax into the darkness. Scooping up Sunbeam, she closed with the disgusting creature, looking for an opening to attack.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2005)

*Gaoi fires off another dart of acid, but he aims too high and the dart sizzles into the wall.  Elexia darts in and weaves a spell of protection about Drax, making him untouchable in the mother rat's eyes.  Virgil's chant continues unabated, giving strength and power to the group.*

*Pottofer calls upon Eldath to frighten the mother rat back to whence she came.  Though he feels the power flowing through him strongly, the mother rat only looks at him and chitters.  What could possibly be frightening to a monstrosity like that?  Brigitte slashes downward with Fiery Soul, ignoring the tiny spiders crawling and biting over her in order to help the lizardman.  She opens another deep gash along the mother rat's back, and nearly gags at the smell.  This rat smells worse on the inside than on the outside, and she's not even dead yet!*  

*Drax heaves with all his strength and pries the mother rat's jaws off of him.  Rolling backwards away from her, he finds that she utterly ignores him.  Instead the mother rat fixes her eyes on Brigitte, and lunges forward to rip away a chunk of the magma genasi's flesh.  Brigitte writhes away from her teeth as best she can, and avoids being entrapped by her filthy teeth.*


Initiative:
22 - Gaoi
21 - Elexia
18 - Virgil
10 - Pottofer
9 - Brigitte, Drax
8 - Mother Rat

Gaoi misses the mother rat with an 8.  Elexia moves up and casts _sanctuary_.  Virgil continues his song.  Pottofer cast _cause fear_, mother rat makes the save with a 17 (sorry, I rolled high).  Brigitte hits a 26 for 11 points of damage, and takes 2 points of damage from the spiders.  Drax makes his escape from the Mother Rat.  Mother Rat hits Brigitte with a 19, does 8 points of damage, but Brigitte is not grappled.

Mother Rat looks somewhat like this.  But uglier and dirtier.  And eviler.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 16, 2005)

*Elexia*

The White Mother looks up and chants a healing spell casting it on Drax. "I promised you and your people I would keep you safe. I have no intention of letting you be harmed under my watch."

ooc: cast cure light wounds. dropping second bless for it.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

Gaoi curses under his breath as the latest dart hits the wall. He points the wand at the beast and fires again. He hopes that the others will press the attack. Will this thing ever die?


----------



## Ashy (Apr 18, 2005)

"Welp, looks like I'm gonna hafta do th' worst...", Pottofer mumbles to himself.  He dashes into the melee and strikes the mother rat with _th' Holyghost_.  The he tries to drag the lizardman away from its clutches...


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Apr 18, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

*My thanksss White Mother. Now I mussst fulfill my promissse, and keep you sssafe.*

Drax, understanding that Elexia's magic somehow forced the rat to attack someone new, rushes back into combat, hoping the magic continues to hold. Seeing the need to hit hard and defend, rather than taking the two-handed attack approach, Drax drops his spear, and attacks with his Greataxe in both hands.





[OOC GreatAxe (+7, 1d12+3 damage, Threat 20/x3)]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

*Gaoi focuses his aim carefully and this time hits his target with the green arrow, burning off the mother rat's mold-covered ear, leaving a bloody stump.  Elexia calls upon Alnaria to heal her companion, and with the scent of wildflowers and the feel of tiny hands closing the wounds, Drax finds himself much better off than before.  Virgil continues his steady beat of courage, keeping everyone focused.*

*Pottofer steps forward and swings downward with Th' Holyghost.  The mother rat jerks aside, and the aspergillium slams on the ground... crushing a smaller rat beneath it.  Brigitte ignores the spiders and slices at the mother rat with both of her swords, Sunbeam missing, but Fiery Soul burning into the creature.  Drax attempts to join in the kill, but Brigitte has already dealt her a fatal blow.  The mother rat bleeds out, and the remaining spiders wither and die, falling off Brigitte.  In mere moments the mother rat has decayed into a pool of unspeakable things, with rotten bones in the center of it.*

Initiative:
22 - Gaoi
21 - Elexia
18 - Virgil
10 - Pottofer
9 - Brigitte, Drax
8 - Mother Rat

Gaoi hits with _Melf's acid arrow_ with a touch attack of 14 for 5 points of damage.  Elexia heals Drax of 12 points of damage.  Virgil continues his inspire courage.  Pottofer misses mightily with Th' Holyghost (sorry dude, I rolled a 1), but gets a little rat on the way down (yay fumble charts!).  Brigitte misses with Sunbeam with an 11 but hits with Fiery Soul with a 23 for 9 points of damage, downing it.  Drax misses helping in with the kill by only hitting a 13.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 18, 2005)

Pottofer looks around and begins healing whomever is wounded, dropping the rest of his spells, if need, be for cure light wound spells...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 19, 2005)

Wearily, Brigitte watches as the mother rat quickly decays into a disgusting puddle, backing away a few steps so that the muck does not get onto her boots.  She tried to ignore the way the wound inflicted by the rat’s bite burned, and focused instead upon flicking the gore from her swords.    “That was disgusting….”


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

The air genasi breaths a sigh of relief as the beast finally falls. He places the wand back in his pack with a nod. It seems to be a good wand to use. Some time soon he needs to try out his other two wands. But not right now. He begins to search around the area for anything of interest. "Is everyone OK?" Then he gets a notion and turns to the two newcomers. "Pottofer and Virgil? We are indepted to you for your help in dealing with the rat infestation. Now that things seem to have calmed down a bit, perhaps you can tell us a bit about yourselves. How did you come to find out about these things?" Then he returns his attention to searching the area.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Apr 19, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

*"Good work with your bladesss, Brigitte.  And good hunting to all of you for your assssssissstance."* He has particular trouble getting that word out.

Drax begins hunting down the remaining rats in the area, keeping to the closer ones for now to remain within hearing distance of any conversation.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 19, 2005)

Pottofer grins a wide friendly grin and sticks out his chubby, clammy hand.  "Pottofer Placidpool, faithful o' Eldath, at yer service.  And you might be who, son o' the wind?"  He nods at the air genasi's reply and then answers his question in turn, "Me an' Virgil we had been followin' th' tracks o' these demon-rats fer about a week now, I reckon. Ulfor Wellson, one o' them nobles from th' southlands called fer some help with these nasty flesh-strippers-", the water genasi motions to the bodies of the defeated rats with his aspergillum, "and we signed on ta help.  We got to th' sinkhole an' saw footprints - your's, I reckon, and thought ya might need a bit o' help.  Seems that we were dead ta rights..."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

Gaoi bows with a flourish. "I am Gaoi Gustwig." After the explaination. "Aye! Your help was invaluable. We should make sure all is taken care of before leaving this area. We should check on the altar as well. Perhaps it needs to be destroyed." Gaoi heads back toward the alter to search it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Elexia*

The white mother pushes a stray lock of her white blond hair from her face and get up. "Indeed. We thank you wholeheartedly for your assistance. I am Elexia, a White Mother of Alnaria. I am pleased to make your aquaintance. May I suggest we return to the farmers and rest before we search the area? I wish to prepare a blessing to purify this place."


----------



## Ashy (Apr 19, 2005)

Pottofer shrugs, "I reckon any of them's good idears...."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 21, 2005)

"Thank you, Drax.  You fought well," Brigitte replied with a weary smile.  She then looked to the newcomers.  "The name is Brigitte.  Good timing on your parts."

"The White Mother does have a point," she agreed, even as Gaoi approached the altar.  With a soft sigh, she moved to follow him, to make sure nothing jumped out at him.  Personally, returning after a brief rest sounded great to her.  A brief rest, and a hot bath, with lots of soap.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

*Drax, the remaining rats seem to be dying with the loss of their mother, and the few remaining are quickly slain.  Gaoi examines the altar, and realizes it's nothing more than an ancient one devoted to a god of rain.  It just seems that this temple was abandoned many years ago.*

*Drax, when you're finishing hunting down the rats, something catches your eye in the muck.  Moving it with a toe or stick reveals it to be a shining belt buckle.*


----------



## Ashy (Apr 21, 2005)

Pottofer makes sure no one else needs healing and then remains with the bulk of the group, wherever that is...

OOC: Isida, how do Virgil and I get paid?  Do we have to go back to the lord?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

OOC - You were paid in advance.    To keep things simple.  Two hundred gp for each of you.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 22, 2005)

OOC: PAID IN ADVANCE???  *NOW* I'm suspicious....


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2005)

*The adventurers, battered, bitten, and bruised can finally climb out of the ancient, stinking, sunken temple.  Drax can recover the belt buckle if he wishes.  As they come back to the farmhouse in the late afternoon, the children, who had been on the lookout for them, swarm them in a happy mob.  The adults are quickly on hand to offer them baths and get them a hearty meal.  The children clamber for them to tell the tale, and the adults are nothing loathe.*

"How did you kill those little monsters?" they ask.

OOC - Between Pottofer and Elexia, everyone can get fairly close to healed.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Apr 23, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax picks up the belt buckle, and washes it off with some water from his waterskin.  He inspects it for any markings, and if finding none, will put it into a pouch for later use.  He also picks up his temporarily discarded spear on the way out.

At the village, Drax remembers his tribe, and the young coming to see what was caught, out on the hunts for food in the swamp.  His smile may have more pointy teeth than the children are used to, but he is happy to be reminded of young.

With additional healing, Drax expresses his thanks to the white mother, and rotund cleric.  A bath is just what the lizardman ordered as well.  In his sibilant tongue, Drax attempts to tell a story to the children, of the brave Brigitte and her swords, the magics of Gaoi, Pottofer, Virgil, and Elexia.  The fight with the swarming rats, and then their Hellspawned mother.  He has no training in telling stories, but he is pleased to tell the children what happened in as heroic a light as he can for his companions.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 23, 2005)

Pottofer partakes of his share (and a couple other as well) of the proffered food and drink and sits back to listen to the lizardman's tale.  He pantomimes fear, excitement, anger, fighting or spellcasting as the lizardman speaks, hoping more than anything that his silly actions will make the children squeal in mock fright or giggle with joyous laughter.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 26, 2005)

Virgil smiles at Pottofer's antics, the priest always made him chuckle inside.  As the priest pantomimed, Virgil began to hum a tune to back up the storytelling, eventually taking over for a short while with an improvised operatic moment telling of their exploits.  As he falls silent, he looks at the children with a smile on his face, _a bath would do well about now._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 26, 2005)

*Elexia*

Elexia entered the farm from a back door hoping to to avoid the children. She craved thier company but she was tired and filthy. A short bath and a borrowed dress and Elexia came down from the second story just as the story finished. 
"Bravo!" She says and claps her hands as strongly as the children. "We will need to return tomorrow and purify the area but the horror is over for now."
She sits for dinner and even though she chooses to sit at the 'children's table' she stands and garners everyone's attention. "I would like to say a toast. "To friends old and new. and to the prosperity and peace for this land, I call Alnaria to grace us with love and protection."

Outside Charity can be heard whinnieing her approval.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 26, 2005)

Pottofer raises his mug in agreement, "Aye, White Muther!  And may Eldath's blessed peace settle o'er this place like a cool spring breeze and a warm summer's rain..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

*The family raises their gobblets.*

"Hear hear!" they say, and down their drinks.

*The children will happily hear the tale of how they defeated the rats as many times as the group will tell it.  Baths and beds are offered, and the farmers say they can send a messenger to Virgil and Pottofer's employer to tell him that the job is done, if they wish. Finally all can fall into sleep.  However, rest is elusive, and your dreams are troubling...

Elexia:  [sblock]You find yourself soaring over a vast desert, seeing below you the cacti, juniper bushes, creosote plants, jumping mice, roadrunner, serpents, and scorpians that live in this environment.  However, the farther you travel west, the more desolate the land becomes.  It's as if all the water here is being drained by something.  Diving closer you can see some of the plants and animals are... warped somehow.  Bones twisted, odd protrusions, and some look sick.  Soaring higher you see the land drop from a terrible precipice.  And there, in the distance of the sunken land, a strange purple light...  You awake with your heart pounding, fear thrilling through your veins, and Laylyn, the dove you rescued from Skord's hoard, trembling at your side.[/sblock]

Virgil: [sblock]You find yourself in a hot and dry land, at the edge of a sheer cliff.  You stare out at the land below, dotted with boulders and pits.  The wind whistles a terrible tune in your ears, and you begin to play to dispel the sound.  As you play, you watch the horizon and see a fierce flash of purple light, and your own music begins to warp into a discordant and dissonant version of itself.  You stop playing, filled with horror, and you hear a faint mad cackling far in the distance...[/sblock]

Pottofer:  [sblock]Pottofer, you find yourself near a sheer cliff, dropping down hundreds of feet into a blasted desert landscape.  You stand on soft grass within a forest, a pool to your left, cool forest air in your nostrils.  As you watch, the distant horizon flashes in an eerie purple light, expanding in circles.  Birds behind you scream, but you cannot turn to look at them.  The light pulses and reaches you, seering past you.  The woods burn in an instant, the pool explodes into vapor and is gone.  Bird cries turn into harsh croaks, and strange creatures take to the scorched sky.  Somewhere within you, you hear a woman scream...[/sblock]

Drax: [sblock]You find yourself climbing down a sheer cliff to a hot desert many feet below.  Setting your claws, you turn to look at your destination.  Boulders and pits dot the hot landscape, and far in the distance, a purple light shines faintly.  Finally touching down to earth, you pass the boulders, the pits, walking far until you see what seems to be a strange village.  Slabs of stone, scraps of wood and even metal seem to make up the ramshackle homes.  People move amongst the buildings, some with odd gaits.  One woman stumbles close to you, her long lanky hair hiding her face.  She looks up suddenly, and seems to see you.  She screams, her jaw distending as wide as a crocodile... then you wake, your heart racing, the scream echoing in your ears... [/sblock]

Brigitte: [sblock]You find yourself in a desert, standing at the edge of a sheer cliff that drops hundreds of feet into a seer and heat-blasted land.  You should feel comfortable, here surrounded by both earth and fire, but you don't.  Something within your blood rebels at this land, at the strange purple light you see on the horizon.  Something within you tells you this is not right...  You look around, trying to find something, and see a curious clear round stone.  It is no bigger than a small chicken egg, and seems to stick to your hand.  You stand there clutching it, looking out into the strange land, and your palm begins to sweat.  You feel movement in your hand and look down.  To your horror you see the small stone begin to melt and move under its own power, seemingly absorbing itself into your hand.  Revulsion fills your mind even as your body begins to burn from a betray of its own blood... you awake, your body feeling warm, your hand tingling.  It all fades in a few moments, but the memories linger.[/sblock]

Gaoi: [sblock]You find yourself floating over a blasted desert landscape full of boulders and pits.  Behind you is a cliff that drops straight down into the strange place, and before you is a strange purple light.  You feel the light is something powerful, something that perhaps could be tapped for its magical potential.  You soar closer, ignoring the sick feeling in your stomach that grows every second.  The light grows brighter and brighter and you feel lighter and lighter.  Suddenly the sick feeling reaches a peak even you cannot ignore.  You look down at yourself, shocked at what you see.  Your body is wasted and thin, strange and boneless-looking.  Cramps in your shoulders direct you to look backward, where huge bat wings of a sickly white rise from your spine.  Nausea fills you as you turn to look at the light again, and a voice speaks in your head.  _We offer great power, great power, join us, become one of us..._  You awake with a start, cramps in your shoulders and legs, nauseated and shivering.  A few moments and the feelings pass, but a sense of forboding fills you.[/sblock]

Shar: [sblock]Shar finds herself standing at the edge of a shear cliff in a blasted desert.  The land below is dotted with boulders and pits, and far in the distance a purple light glows and pulses.  You smell a strange smoke that comes from the blasted land below, a smoke that sets your teeth on edge.  It's seemingly a combination of burning flesh, metal, and steel, and you hear ungodly screams echo from the land below.  A mvoice whispers by your ear, "Come with us... power will be yours, join us..."  Someone grabs you from behind and a knife slips across your throat...

You wake up in the darkness, shaking.[/sblock]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 26, 2005)

"Laylyn?" Elexia says, "What troubles you so my sweet? Did my tossing and turning frighten you?" She cradles the magical dove to her chest and brushes her platinum hair from her face. "I hope that dream was not an omen."

0: Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Read Magic.
1st: D= Protection from Evil, Bless X2, Divine Favor, Sanctuary.
2nd: D= Calm Animal, Sound Burst X2, Enthrall.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

The young genasi wakes with a start. After waiting a moment, the ill feelings pass. He decides to try to get some more sleep. After the day's activities, sleep is needed.

In the morning he takes the time to prepare his spells before heading down for some breakfast.

OOC:
Spells prepared:
0th (4/day): Daze, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand
1st (4/day): Comprehend Languages, Mage Armor, Sleep, Summon Monster I
2nd (2/day): Invisibility, Knock


----------



## Ashy (Apr 26, 2005)

Pottofer jerks up in bed and looks around, wondering if the scream he heard is one of this new companions.  "Is everyone all right?", he hisses, trying not to wake anyone who is not already awake...


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Apr 27, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax gets up and moves around to his companions, to make sure they are all Ok.  He then checks about the place that he is staying, to make sure the rest of the house is undisturbed.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 27, 2005)

Pottofer asks Drax, "Did ya hear that ruckus?", it is obvious from the look on his portly features that he is being completely serious.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Apr 27, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax moves closer to Pottofer. *I heard a ssscream in my sssleep.  I am unsssure if it wasss real, or in my dream.  I am sssearching for an obvioussssssourcsse to make sssure it wasss jussst a dream.  Dreamsss like thisss I do not like.*

Drax pats him in the shoulder and continues his look around.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2005)

*Looking around the house, Drax finds nothing out of place.  The children and family are asleep, the family pets are dozing, and the couple of mice you see are going about their usual mousy business.  All is calm.*


----------



## Ashy (Apr 27, 2005)

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> Drax moves closer to Pottofer. *I heard a ssscream in my sssleep.  I am unsssure if it wasss real, or in my dream.  I am sssearching for an obvioussssssourcsse to make sssure it wasss jussst a dream.  Dreamsss like thisss I do not like.*
> 
> Drax pats him in the shoulder and continues his look around.




The water genasi nods, "Yup, I heard it too - sounded like a lady screamin'..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 27, 2005)

*Elexia*

"You seem to have had the same dream. I had a nightmare but no one screamed in it." Elexia says. "I dreamed of a horribly dry landscape with twisted plants and animals. At the end I fell from a cliff into a purple vortex." 

_"Was it Me whom they heard scream?"_ She thinks to Laylyn.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2005)

_No mother, you made no sound_, Laylyn whispers in her mind.  The dove is still trembling.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 27, 2005)

_*What do you feel my sweetling? What frightens you so?*_ The white mother asks the dove.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 27, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "You seem to have had the same dream. I had a nightmare but no one screamed in it." Elexia says. "I dreamed of a horribly dry landscape with twisted plants and animals. At the end I fell from a cliff into a purple vortex."
> 
> _"Was it Me whom they heard scream?"_ She thinks to Laylyn.




Pottofer arches a thin eyebrow, "Hurh.  I had a dream wot' was 'bout nearin' to that, White Muther..."  The water genasi then relays his dream.

OOC: You can read my spoiler above if the DM does not mind.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 27, 2005)

Brigitte gasped and bolted upright in her bed, her eyes searching the darkened room for an enemy.  When she saw none, she sat there for several long moments, waiting for her heart rate to slow, as she stared down at her hands, trying to convince herself it was just a nightmare.

At last, when her heart and breathing finally slowed, she rose from her bed to get dressed.  It was still the middle of the night, but she no longer desired to rest.  She hated nightmares- she always had difficulty trying to puzzle them out.  Not bothering to don her boots, she grabbed Sunbeam and Fiery Soul and began making her way outside.  Weapons practice, that was what she needed.  A couple of hours of exercise, feeling her muscles burn from exertion and the steady earth beneath her feet… that would make her feel better.

She paused, though, when she saw a few of her companions had awakened as well.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> _*What do you feel my sweetling? What frightens you so?*_ The white mother asks the dove.



_I don't know... I just feel scared, something in your dream was scary..._

OOC - The DM doesn't mind if people give permission for others to read their spoilers.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2005)

*The house is silent around you all, and after dealing with your nightmares in your own ways, you can get back to sleep.  This sleep, however, proves to be blessedly dreamless.  In the morning, the family will feed you with a large farmer's breakfast of oatmeal, pancakes, steak, eggs, sausage, bacon, biscuits and gravey.  Your horses, well rested and fed, and ready for you.  You are finally ready to return to the ancient temple that housed such a hideous evil.*

*The place smells no sweeter today, and probably a little worse, given the bodies of the rats have had a chance to rot.  Inside the low temple the ancient altar still stands with it gaping hole behind it.*


----------



## Ashy (May 2, 2005)

The water genasi looks around and comments to Elexia, "Whelp, looks like we got out work cut out fer us."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2005)

OOC - That's the hole where you went to fight the Mother Rat.


----------



## Ashy (May 2, 2005)

OOC: erp - I'll edit that.


----------



## Ferrix (May 3, 2005)

Virgil takes his steps carefully, "ugh, I did not intend to..." he pauses and hops over a rotting corpse, "...to be swamping it out in some rotten sewer..." his revulsion obvious as he steps down on a rat he failed to see with a crunch, he groans and shakes the ichor from his boot, giving it a scrape on some stone to help it off.  Generally oblivious to their surroundings, his only concern is to not step on something nasty, again.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (May 3, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax, pokes around in the remaining sludge of bodies and refuse with his spear.  Trying to find the nest that this creature would have crawled out of, if it was not this hole.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 3, 2005)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

Gaoi pokes around with his dagger as well. "before we leave this place, I will cast a detection spell to see if anything magical is still here."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 3, 2005)

*The group examines the place carefully, trying to avoid the rotting corpses as they hunt for a way that the mother rat could have gotten into this place.  Drax, upon searching, finds a couple of strange things.  One is odd, withered, leathery scraps of something.  He recognizes the type; they're like the leathery eggs that lizardfolk are born in.  However, these are much larger, and of a strange purplish-green.  They're also old and half-rotted.*

*Further back in the stinking cavity he also finds the bones of a humanoid.  Of what type, he cannot say for certain.  His teeth are strangely sharp, and his bones have an odd color to them, a slick green sheen that has nothing to do with the slime around here.  He finds the rotten remains of armor, food, and a backpack.  Also he discovers a small metal shield, marked with a strange spiral symbol next to the man  Attached to the back of it is a round iron disk of some sort.  There's a similar, smaller disk attached to the remains of the humanoid's belt.  Attached to that is a long, flexible wire, which is in turn connected to an abbreviated metal headband that goes around the humanoid's head, touching the temples of the skull.*


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 3, 2005)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

Gaoi casts his spell and scans the area as well as the items that Drax has found.

OOC: Detect Magic


----------



## Ashy (May 3, 2005)

Pottofer looks around and tries to discern if some of the items have some sort of spell-related purpose.

OOC: Spellcraft 6


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (May 3, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax reaches into his pouch for the belt buckle found earlier.  

*"Thisss wasss found here alssso."*

He show's it to the mage who is casting the spell, in case it is somehow related.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

*Gaoi notices no kind of magical aura about the strange shield and... accessory?  There is also no magical aura in the temple at all.  Pottofer doesn't see any typical spell-related runes or traceries or anything else that would indicate a magical function.*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 4, 2005)

*Elexia*

"I am quite sure that we need to explore his site further but first allow me to cleans the alter and this area." Elexia says and casts Hallow on the alter and the surrounding area.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2005)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

The air genasi shakes his head. "Nothing. There is no magical emanations from the area or from any of those things." He points to the things Drax has found.

OOC: How did Elexia cast Hallow? I thought it was a 5th level spell. Or is it a boon from her deity?


----------



## Ashy (May 4, 2005)

Pottofer examines the remains of the humanoid, crossing himself with Eldath's symbol as he hunkers down next to it; he examines them carefully, trying to discern what happened to this individual.  Once he is done, he points to the strange symbol on the small metal shield.  "Do ya'll know what this means?", he asks.

OOC: Heal +9 check


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 5, 2005)

ooc: sorry I meant Consicrate.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2005)

*Pottofer thinks that maybe this person has been altered somehow.  It looks like the result of some strange kind of healing or transmutation, though of what origin, you're not sure.*


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (May 10, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax checks for any identifying marks on the belt buckle to track the previous owner back to his origins.  If none, he will return the buckle from whence it came.  With all searching done, he will wait quietly for Elexia to finish her prayers and rituals for this place.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2005)

*There's a faint maker's mark on the back of the belt buckle, but it's not one you recognize.  The buckle is of valuable materials, but average workmanship.*


----------



## Ashy (May 10, 2005)

Pottofer refers what he has learned to the group, and once she is done, the water genasi trundles up to the priestess.  "White Muther, would you mind lookin' over the remains o' this poor soul o'er 'ere.  I think 'at some'in real bad happened to 'im...."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 11, 2005)

*Elexia*

The white mother comes to Pottofers side and kneels. "I will do what I can but my training is in the living not the dead."

ooc: Knowledge Religion 7/+9 
Healing 7/+10
Any information she gets she will share.


----------



## Ashy (May 11, 2005)

The water genasi nods, "Thankee, White Muther..."  Pottofer watches Elexia carefully....


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> The white mother comes to Pottofers side and kneels. "I will do what I can but my training is in the living not the dead."



  *Elexia considers the strange person, but comes to similar conclusions.  The person looks like they were affected by some kind of transmutation magic.  The bones are unusually strong.*


----------



## Ashy (May 11, 2005)

"I reckon we'd better lay 'is poor soul ta rest, then...", the water genasi says, nodding solemly and slowly...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 12, 2005)

Brigitte made a face as she examined the person’s remain, before taking a step back, allowing Elexia to do her work.  Swords drawn, she wandered about the room, trying to examine her surroundings while at the same time trying to avoid the rat corpses.  “The rats are dead, the altar consecrated… what shall we do, after laying that poor fellow to rest?”


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 12, 2005)

*Elexia*

"Brigitte sweetheart could you just check the area around the alter one last time for me. I feel this poor soul came from beneath us there may be a trap door we have overlooked due to the rodent bodies littering the place. " The White Mother gathers her skirts from the muck and stands. "Virgil dear what can you tell us of this rain god the alter was erected for? If anything."


----------



## Ashy (May 12, 2005)

Pottofer, wishing he knew more about organized and formalized religion, looks over Virgil's shoulder as he works, hoping to learn something.  Then he helps look for anything that might be a hidden or secret door.  As he does he smiles at Brigitte, and wrinkles his nose as he uses Th' Holyghost to scrape aside some rat bodies.  "Peee-uuou!  This smells worse'n Koppa's bucket o' fish scraps on'a sunny day!"


----------



## Ferrix (May 12, 2005)

Virgil looks up from dusting off his vest, "to muck up my suede boots, I'm certain of it!"  He blinks, recovering himself, "oh, you mean something more serious..."  He trails off to think for a minute.

[Bardic Knowledge +5]


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (May 12, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax looks at the shoes the others are wearing, and his own feet, clawed toes wiggling in the muck.  An appreciation is developing for these shoes that other races wear.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2005)

*Virgil recalls that the rain god was a distant relation to Eldath, and this temple may have been erected in order to collect all the rain that penetrated the ground, so that the bounty of the earth could be measured.  The god's name of Inshen, and his cult died out about forty years ago.*

*The others move the bones of the humanoid aside and begin to search the floor.  After clearing the muck away you discover... a floor.  You notice no trap door, only another strange, warped spiral carved on the floor.*


----------



## Ashy (May 12, 2005)

Pottofer looks at the spiral on the floor for a while, turning his head this way and that, as if to see it from different angles.  Finally, he takes a knife from his belt, runs it across his palm and then lets the blood fall from his hand into the design...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2005)

*As Pottofer's blood pours on the symbol, it begins to pulse and glow in a headache-inducing pattern.  In a few moments, there's a flash of light, and then a picture forms on a floor.  It's a picture of a large, sheer cliff leading off into a blasted landscape where purple light shines.  There's a faint wind smelling of dust and heat coming up from the scene.*

OOC -  Ashy, your character is nuts!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 13, 2005)

"Pottofer! What do you think your doing!" Elexia cxries and graps the clerics arm.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2005)

*The scene of the cliff is shockingly familiar from your dreams.  The cliff... the light... the desert... it all fits.  A faint scream can be heard from within the picture, or is it a portal?*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 16, 2005)

*Elexia*

Without any thought Elexia runs toward the screaming.


----------



## Ashy (May 16, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "Pottofer! What do you think your doing!" Elexia cxries and graps the clerics arm.




"Tryin' ta figure out 'dia puzzle, 'at's what!"  The cleric looks up, grinning like a child who's figured out a perplexing question.  "An' it looks like I did!"  He looks to the others, "So, we goin' in or not?"

OOC: LOL!  Thanks!  It was just a hunch, but I'm glad it worked!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2005)

*Elexia plunges through the portal and lands with a painful thump at the top of the cliff.  She looks around for the source of the screaming and realizing it seems to be the wind shrieking through some rock formations.  It's beastly hot here, and all around are smooth, clear, egg-shaped stones.  Right in front of you in a cliff that drops over two hundred feet to the land below, as smooth and glass, like it was cut with a knife and then polished.*

OOC - Take 4 damage.


----------



## Ashy (May 17, 2005)

Pottofer shrugs and leaps through the portal after Elexia...


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (May 17, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax pockets the buckle, and putting weapons way, jumps down through the portal as well, attempting to make the fall without landing on anyone, or being injured.


----------



## Ferrix (May 17, 2005)

"Oh, for crying out loud.  Chasing rats, nasty dreams, wet boots and now leaping through portals, Pottofer, I swear..." he drones off as he huffs his way through the portal, although you could have sworn he said, "at least it looks dry over there," as he went barreling through.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 17, 2005)

Brigitte frowns slightly at the scene that lay beyond the portal.  It looked exactly like that of her nightmare, and made the palm of her hand tingle just seeing it.  Shaking her head, she sheathed her swords and strode through the portal after her companions, though she had a very bad feeling about this…


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 17, 2005)

*Elexia*

The White Mother of Alnaria scans the vista. Her snow white hair whipping around in the stiff breeze. "Where are we? Goddess bless me, I can't feel Charity! My bond steed!" She is obviously paniced.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2005)

*Pottofer and Gaoi land hard, while Virgil, Drax, and Brigitte are able to make more graceful landings.  Virgil stands unsteadily as he suddenly recognizes this place from descriptions and tales.  You're standing in the Unwanted Desert, right at the edge of the Forbidden Lands.*

*From above Elexia hears a terrified neigh.  A hole in the sky reveals Charity looking down, having apparently gotten down into the temple somehow.*

OOC - Pottofer takes 3 points of damage, Gaoi takes 2.


----------



## Ashy (May 18, 2005)

Pottofer clenches his teeth at the unexpected pain, and then looks to Virgil, "Where???" he asks, dumfounded....


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (May 18, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax checks out the area for immediate threats,  and scans the area for a little village.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 18, 2005)

*Shar is the last to leap through the portal. She lands and glances around, frowning, before reaching up to rub her throat. She hadn't shared what her dream was about the night before, but she looked to be remembering it with discomfort now....*

_OOC: Description of character:

Shar is a lean and athletic young woman with dusky skin and exotic almond-shaped eyes the color of a storm cloud. Her hair is very fine and a dusty grey color, and floats around her head much like a cloud of smoke. She keeps it cut short so that it does not interfere too much with her daily activities. She also trails a slight acrid burning odor that, more than anything else, gives away her ancestry as a smoke genasi.

She tends to wear black and silver, although she will sometimes wear muted and dark colors to complement her dark coloring while performing. Her clothing tends to be somewhat form-fitting, although she has the sleeves of her outfits flared and loose as is the fashion. Her lute is often carried prominently, (although it's stowed in her pack currently,) as well as her rapier and crossbow. A dagger hilt pokes out of the top of each of the nearly knee-high brown leather boots she wears._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2005)

*Drax sees no village in the blasted landscape, but it is dotted with boulders.  A whole town could be concealed amongst them.  You'd have to go closer to tell for sure.  There seems to be no immediate threats, however.  Brigitte, all around you on the ground you see the strange, clear, egg-like stones you remember from your dream.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 19, 2005)

Absently, Brigitte took in her new surroundings.  Just the sight of the egg-like stones made her hand tingle, and she occasionally rubbed her palms together to try to get rid of the tingling sensation.  She glanced up at Elexia’s discomfort at being so far from her horse, identifying with it, to an extent.  “I really don’t like this place,” she said quietly.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 19, 2005)

*Elexia*

Checking to see her steed is well Elexia looks to her charges and says "I would think our next move would be to find the vortex if there is one."


----------



## Ashy (May 19, 2005)

Pottofer glances at Elexia, a confused look on his features, "Vortex?  What vortex??"


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (May 19, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

* I will ssscout ahead.*

Testing the ground with his feet, Drax begins scouting ahead, making sure to let the group know where he is at, while attempting to maintain cover from the other direction.  He draws his axe in preparation for trouble.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2005)

*Ahead of you is a two-hundred foot cliff that's a sheer drop to the blasted land below.  You can scout sideways, however.*


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (May 19, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax turns around and sees the drop off down the cliff.  He amends his direction out into the air, to a likely direction along the cliff face.

If anyone knew the lizardfolk well enough, they would be able to see the slight reddening of Drax's ventral scales, and know that he was a little embarrassed.

[OOC: Sorry, I didn't realize the cliff was so far down, and had thought we already fell down to ground level.]


----------



## Ashy (May 19, 2005)

Pottofer lets out a long, low whistle.  "That'd be a doozy of'a step, 'ere Drax!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2005)

*Charity continues to look down at Elexia from above, then screams when the portal starts to close.  With a heave, the horse throws herself through the portal in an effort to reach her bondmate.  She lands hard, but doesn't seem to be badly hurt.  She nearly sets Elexia on her rump in her frantic efforts to see if she's ok.*

*What shall you do now?*


----------



## Ferrix (May 22, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Pottofer clenches his teeth at the unexpected pain, and then looks to Virgil, "Where???" he asks, dumfounded....




"Well my dear friend, not only are we unwanted, but we're also forbidden.  Or to say it another way, the Unwanted Deserts on the edge of the Forbidden Lands."  He chuckles, despite his size, he barely had to dust himself off from the landing.  "Pleasant place to leap into don't you think?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 22, 2005)

*Shar looks around.* "I agree... what vortex? And now that we're here... any idea as to what we're supposed to be doing?"

*She takes in what she can see of where they have landed. Ahead is the sheer drop-off... what's behind them?*


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (May 22, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax continues to scout along the ledge for a way down, or up, if there is a plateau above.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 23, 2005)

*Elexia*

Elexia soothes Charity and mounts up. "I wonder if we should not try to find shelter. At the very least time for Portofer and I to pray for magics more in tune with our needs here."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2005)

*Drax notices no plateaus, nor no easy way to climb down.  The face of the cliff looks as smooth and glass.  However, there are enough boulders about that one could anchor a rope to them and climb down if one wished.*


----------



## Ashy (May 23, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Elexia soothes Charity and mounts up. "I wonder if we should not try to find shelter. At the very least time for Portofer and I to pray for magics more in tune with our needs here."




Pottofer nods, and remarks, "White Muther, you said som'in 'bout a vortex.  What'cha talkin' 'bout?"


----------



## Ashy (May 23, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "Well my dear friend, not only are we unwanted, but we're also forbidden.  Or to say it another way, the Unwanted Deserts on the edge of the Forbidden Lands."  He chuckles, despite his size, he barely had to dust himself off from the landing.  "Pleasant place to leap into don't you think?"




A look of surprise crosses Pottofer's fat features, "How...how d'ya know this, Virgil?!?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 24, 2005)

Brigitte raises her eyebrows at Virgil’s revelation.  “Forbidden Lands?  Doesn’t sound like a very pleasant place.”  She glanced around at all of the egg-like stones, still feeling nervous.  Being afraid of rocks simply would not do.  With a considerably amount of apprehension, she bent and picked up one of the stones.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2005)

*Behind the group extends a stony, dry desert with the occasional hill or group of boulders as far as the eye can see.  Clumps of shrubs and bushes cluster in hollows or at the base of the rocks.  Brigitte picks up one of the many stones and holds it in her hand.  It is egg-shaped, warm from the sun, and clear with a few streaks of gold in it.  As she holds it... nothing happens.  Yet.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 24, 2005)

Brigitte holds the rock for a few moments, until she realizes that she is holding her breath as well.  Slowly, she let it out, feeling a bit of relief.  The nightmare had been just that, a nightmare.  She could not help but to feel silly, letting a dream make her as nervous as it had.  With a relieved look on her face, she tossed the rock into the air, caught it, then hurled it as far as she could.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (May 24, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax sees the warrior woman pick up a stone, and grabs a handful, putting them in one of his empty sacks.

Looking around the group, Drax asks.

*"Ssshould we go down, or out into the desssert?  My dream held a sssmall town and a woman with many teeth.  I have no rope to climb.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> A look of surprise crosses Pottofer's fat features, "How...how d'ya know this, Virgil?!?"



  "Heard about it," Virgil says.  "Not a good place, monsters are supposed to come out of it from time to time.  That's what the desert natives here train for, monster-hunting.  They say nobody who has gone in there has ever come out, and nightmares here sometimes come true."


----------



## Ashy (May 24, 2005)

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> Drax sees the warrior woman pick up a stone, and grabs a handful, putting them in one of his empty sacks.
> 
> Looking around the group, Drax asks.
> 
> *"Ssshould we go down, or out into the desssert?  My dream held a sssmall town and a woman with many teeth.  I have no rope to climb.*




Pottofer looks at the lizardman, "A town, ya say?  My dream showed a cool forest, wit' grass an' a pond."  The rotund priest looks around, wiping sweat from his blubbery brow, "But since I don't see none o' that, I'd say a town'd be right nice 'bout now..."


----------



## Ashy (May 24, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Heard about it," Virgil says.  "Not a good place, monsters are supposed to come out of it from time to time.  That's what the desert natives here train for, monster-hunting.  They say nobody who has gone in there has ever come out, and nightmares here sometimes come true."




The water genasi shivers, despite the oppressive heat.  "Ya need ta stop listenin' to them crazies in ever' town we go through, Virgil.  All that babble's rottin' yer head-guts..."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 25, 2005)

Shar shrugs at Drax's words.  "Even if we had rope - the White Mother's bondmount wouldn't be able to climb it."

She gestures behind them. "I think we have little choice but to go that way...." She looks a bit uneasy when Virgil says that sometimes nightmares come true, and she rubs her neck again.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 25, 2005)

*Elexia*

"Well there's nothing more to discuss. Let us go. Come Shar, take a seat behind me." Elexia says making rom for her companion. She will take the lead in the party order.


----------



## Ashy (May 25, 2005)

Pottofer nods and laying _Th' Holyghost_ lazily across a broad shoulder, falls in line.  As they travel, he hums a little tune absentmindedly...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 25, 2005)

Shar hesitates, then says "Why not?" and swings aboard Charity.

"Thank you."


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (May 25, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

"*Maybe not a town we would want to sssee, with horror lived there.*"

Drax works to find a good path, wide enough for a mounted horse, and watches for tracks on the move, occasionally stopping at likely spots to look a little more closely.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 27, 2005)

*The group treks further into the desert underneath the punishing sun.  All are extremely hot within moments, though thankfully there are no insects like in the swamp.  Further and further you trek into the desert, becoming overheated and thirsty.  It's quite a while before you can find a rock large enough to shade you all while you rest.  But even the intense sunlight cannot disguise the group of robed horsemen heading in your direction.  Dressed in white, black, and tan, with multi-colored sashes in red, blue, and indigo, the desert tribesmen, the Bedine regard your group with suspician.*


----------



## Ashy (May 27, 2005)

When they stop to rest, Pottofer uses his innate ability to create water to fill their skins once they drain them....


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (May 27, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax nods to Pottofer after his generous sharing.  "*Your blessssssing isss timely.*"

When he notices the horsemen riding up, Drax looks to his companions. and moves to interpose himself between the horsemen and the White Mother  "*I know sssomeone here isss better with wordsss than I.*"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 27, 2005)

*Elexia*

The white mother leads Charity to the front of the party. "Salutations and Blessing of Alnaria!" She says showing her crook as is customary for her faith. "We seem to be lost. Is there shelter near here we can make use of?"


----------



## Ashy (May 27, 2005)

Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> Drax nods to Pottofer after his generous sharing.  "*Your blessssssing isss timely.*"




Pottofer grins and pats Drax on the back.  "You're most welcom', m' friend!"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 27, 2005)

*Shar thanks Pottofer with a smile and sips her waterskin as she watches the Bedine approach. She leans against the rock and keeps a subtle eye out for an ambush from the sides.*


----------



## Ashy (May 31, 2005)

Pottofer returns the smile with one of his own...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 31, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> The white mother leads Charity to the front of the party. "Salutations and Blessing of Alnaria!" She says showing her crook as is customary for her faith. "We seem to be lost. Is there shelter near here we can make use of?"



  *The Bedine draw closer and look at the group closely.  They seem a tad perplexed, but cover it quickly.*

"How did you get this deep into the desert?" one calls.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 31, 2005)

Watching the Bedine carefully, Brigitte moves to stand beside Elexia.  She kept her hands at her sides, near her swords, hoping that she was ready in case the Bedine decided to attack.  She did not say anything though, letting the White Mother do the talking.


----------



## Ashy (May 31, 2005)

The water genasi opened his mouth to reply, but thinking better of it, closed it with a snap.  It seemed that this group looked to Elexia to do the talking and who was he to disrupt the peaceful harmony of the group of adventurers...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 1, 2005)

*Elexia*

The white mother lowers her crook and smiles, "My companions and I were swept here by magic. My name is Elexia. May I know your name kind sir?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2005)

"I am Abdul Kresh.  By what magic did you come here?  You are far too close to the Forbidden Lands for us to take you at face value.  Monsters come out of there, and many have kind and innocent faces.  We have been tricked before," the leader says cautiously.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 1, 2005)

*Elexia*

"We were investigating a horrible incident at an old shrine to the rain god Inshen, we happened to open a portal here by accident and we came through to investigate further. I can understand your reluctance to just accept us at face value. We have the same concerns about armed warriors on horseback approaching us in foreign lands. We have water to offer you if you are thirsty." She says getting off Charity and slowly approaches Abdul waterskin out and open.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 2, 2005)

*Abdul dismounts and takes the waterskin gravely.  He drinks deeply and nods in appreciation.*

"A fair gift in the desert.  Tell me of this portal, and where this shrine lay," he says in a more conversational tone.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 2, 2005)

*Elexia*

"Virgil? Would you be so kind as to tell our tale to these good men? I think our storyteller can put it better than I." Elexia says.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 3, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax steps up near Elexia. Making sure they can see what he is.  *"Do you sssee Monssster in appearancsse or in actionsss?"*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 3, 2005)

Shar continues to watch the group calmly, although she nods at the lizardfolk's words. "Yes, that is a good question...."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

*Virgil was about to open his mouth as Drax spoke.  Abdul considered the question only briefly.*

"Everything that comes out of the Forbidden Lands is terrible, some worse than others.  Many are horrible in appearance, some only in actions, but always their true nature is shown.  For those that have honorable actions, we honor them.  For those that have only twisted tongues and two hearts, we show them only our blades," he says carefully.

*Virgil nods at Abdul after he is done talking and begins the tail.*

"Pottofer and I were hired by Lord Dushen, who lives east of Gajin, to investigate a infestation of flesh-stripping rat-creatures in his lands.  We were willing to go to rid the land of such horrors, and pressed into the forest with great haste.  As we tracked them across the forest, we found a sunken temple from whence they seem to have sprung.  But as we arrived there, so did these worthies, also on a quest to destroy the creatures.  As our goals were one, we joined our strengths.

"We descended into the temple and fought the rat creatures in a battle of flames, steel, magic, music, and creatures summoned from the celestial planes.  We thought ourselves victorious, but alas we saw the rats retreating into a hole behind the altar of the temple.  We gave chase and found their mother, a sewer rat of hideous aspect and gargantuan size.  She was as large as a man, covered with terrible plague-like pustules and spikes of bone.  We battled her fiercely, and Drax nearly died from her fangs.  She unleashed a swarm of spiders upon Brigitte, but she prevailed and struck the killing blow to the monstrosity.

"We made certain of her death and then left to heal our wounds and tell the local people that the creatures were gone.  We returned the next day to investigate the place further.  We found a strange spiral design upon the floor.  Pottofer, acting on some inner prompting from his goddess, dripped blood upon the design and opened a portal to the cliff above the Forbidden Lands.  And that is how we found ourselves in your land," Virgil says, and bows a bit at the end of his tale.

*The Bedine look horrified at the decription of the mother rat, and look at Pottofer as if had just grown two heads when Virgil describes what he did to open the portal.*

"The rat-creatures... they are things from the Forbidden Lands.  The things become more bold, and spread to the east by their human agents, people who have forsaken humanity for whatever corruption lies in the Forbidden Lands.  Man of Eldath, you may have been trying to determine the nature of the device you saw, but you may have marked yourself as one willing to treat with the Corrupted Ones.  You are in grave danger, and endanger all around you!" Abdul says with some alarm.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 4, 2005)

*Elexia*

Elexia pales (as if such a thing were possible) and looks at Pottofer. "I will have to check you for the taint of corruption. If you are in some way tainted we must deal with it at once."


----------



## Ashy (Jun 5, 2005)

Pottofer screws his fat face up at the man's words, and Elexia's reaction to them.  His pasty brow furrows and he replies, "Now j'st hold on 'dere a minute, fella.  There ain't a drop o' corruption in ma bones, as all I was a'doin' was th' divine will o' tha Lady o' Peace."  He looks to Elexia, "White Muther, ya kin do what'e'er checkin' ya need ta, but I kin tell ya nows 'at ya'll be wastin' yar time..."  The water genasi frowns a bit and crosses his chubby arms over his portly chest.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 5, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax steps up beside Pottofer and claps him on the shoulder 
*"This goodman ssshowsss not corruption that I can sssee or sssenssse."* 

Pointing to the water that was offered the riders and consumed by Abdul. 
*" He may have producssed sssome of that water.  He wasss filling our water sssupply before you rode up."*

Drax takes a swig of his waterskin to show that he trusts the water within.  
*"I trussst that you would not take water from any you feared from the Forbidden Landsss."*


----------



## Ashy (Jun 5, 2005)

Pottofer nods to the larger lizardman and smiles slightly, "Thank'ee, Drax...", his pale eyes then fall to the newcomer...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

"That he is a good man, I do not doubt, but he has attracted the spirits of corruption.  They will come for him," Abdul says with certainty, a gives Pottofer a sympathetic look.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 6, 2005)

Pottofer waves his webbed hand, "Pish-posh, lett'um come.  M'lady kin handle'em, suren..."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 6, 2005)

“Huh,” Brigitte paused to give Abdul an appraising look.  “What’ll happen if they do come, then?”  She glanced back at Pottofer, before looking back at the Bedine.  “And how do you fight them?  Sorry for the stupid questions, but I’ve never dealt with spirits of corruption before.”  Her words were born from practicality rather than disrespect.  If there was a problem, then their best course of action would be to learn how to deal with it, then do so.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

"The spirits of corruption send their minions from the Forbidden Lands.  As for how you deal with them, you kill them, sometimes hoards of them.  However, those marked by the spirits of corruption often have terrible dreams, and then they sleepwalk towards the cliffs.  If they are not kept bound when they sleep, they walk towards the Forbidden Lands.  Some go mad from nightmares.

"However, there is said to be one certain way of ending the corruption, though no one has ever done it before.  Enter the Forbidden Lands and destroy the heart of the corruption within it," Abdul says in deep and musical tones.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 6, 2005)

Shar had been listening quietly. "Terrible dreams, you say?" She looks appraisingly towards the rest of the group, then back towards Abdul. "We will watch him. He is a good man, and we will battle the source of the corruption if we must."


----------



## Ashy (Jun 6, 2005)

Pottofer purses his thick lips, but otherwise remains quiet (and fairly unconvienced....)...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

"If you seek to fight this on your own, we can guide you to Benshay.  If if you seek to fight the corruption at its source, gods' luck be with you, you know the way," Abdul says after a minute.  Benshay is a port city at the edge of the desert.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 6, 2005)

Pottofer chuckles, "I reckon a city sounds a might bit mor' appealin' right now than wanderin' off inta th' heart o' evil, if'n ya ask me..."


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 8, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

*"Doesss anyone have a better placsse or clue to follow?"*

Drax looks around to the others, hoping the town is not the one he remembers from his dream


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

The air genasi, silent until now, nods. "Benshay sounds like a good place to go. We know next to nothing of this region. Such a place would be a most welcome place."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 10, 2005)

"I, too, agree," Shar offers with a smile. "I'd like to get back to somewhere there was more adequate shelter from the sun." She pats the rock shading them.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

Abdul nods to the group, then calls to a pair of riders in the Bedine tongue.  They nod to him and ride off into the desert.

"They go to tell our tribe why we are delayed.  Come, follow us.  It should take a week to reach Benshay.  Perhaps you can tell me more of this creature you fought, and of any dreams or portents you may have had.  Dreams are of great importance, and may reveal some of the nature of the corrupt ones.  It is a dangerous knowledge, but it can assist in learning their weaknesses," Abdul says as they ride along.

OOC - Any special precautions or whatnot you want to take while riding?  Bows out or something like that?


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 13, 2005)

Brigitte will follow along, keeping pace with the Bedine.  She listens withn interest to the conversation, but will maintain a tight-lipped silence about her own dreams.  Occasionally, she would scan the landscape, searching for more of those egg-like stones.  Normal rocks or not, they still made her nervous.  

“What is the “heart of corruption” of which you speak?” she asked at last. 

OOC: Nothing in particular.  Just keeping swords at hand.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 13, 2005)

Pottofer follows along, re-slinging his aspergillum, and talks non-stop.  If the Bedines bring up a topic, he rambles on about that as long as the conversation holds its own momentum.  If nothing else, he witnesses to the Bedines, telling them of the wonder and glory in serving the Mistress of Peace...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 13, 2005)

*Elexia*

Elexia follows he rest keeping to herself. *Laylyn? What do you think of all of this?* she thinks to her magical dove.

ooc: Elexia keeps her crook out as a walking stick/lance. with Laylyn on her shoulder or perched on her saddle horn.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 13, 2005)

Shar follows quietly. When it becomes her turn to speak of her dream, she will say only, "I was standing on the edge of a cliff much like that one," she gestures back the way they came, "With a foul-smelling smoke rising into my face, and whispers of 'join us' about me." She rubs her neck. "I did not care for the way it ended."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2005)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Brigitte will follow along, keeping pace with the Bedine.  She listens withn interest to the conversation, but will maintain a tight-lipped silence about her own dreams.  Occasionally, she would scan the landscape, searching for more of those egg-like stones.  Normal rocks or not, they still made her nervous.
> 
> “What is the “heart of corruption” of which you speak?” she asked at last.



  Abdul has much to say on the subject, as the Bedine have apparently lived at the edge of the Forbidden Lands for centuries.  "It is said that long ago a terrible cataclysm created the Forbidden Lands, and brought with it a corrupting force.  The things that come out of it are... twisted and warped.  Long arms, many eyes, wide jaws, skin that seems more metal than flesh, bodies even fused together, two creatures as one, and even stranger things.  The heart of it seems to be the terrible nightmares.  The closer one is to the Forbidden Lands, the worse nightmares can become.  They're like a beacon for the creatures.  Some women that have been with child and had the nightmares have given birth to monstrosities.

"We do our best to keep the corrupted ones at bay.  Magic does not always work against them either, so one must be cautious.  There are those that live in Benshay that have developed ways of healing and improvement that do not rely on magic.  Some of these 'improved ones' join us in our fight against the corrupted ones.  It is a terrible business, but it is our sacred duty to keep it from infecting Low'veork.  But as you know, sometimes the creatures manage to slip past our borders," Abdul tells you as you ride along.



			
				Pottofer said:
			
		

> Pottofer follows along, re-slinging his aspergillum, and talks non-stop. If the Bedines bring up a topic, he rambles on about that as long as the conversation holds its own momentum. If nothing else, he witnesses to the Bedines, telling them of the wonder and glory in serving the Mistress of Peace...



  It's clear that battle is a way of life for the Bedine, as they consider their sacred task to kill the corrupted creatures from the Forbidden Lands.  However, they listen attentively and politely, and often remark wistfully of how wonderful it would be if they were able to live in peace, instead of constantly fighting.



			
				Elexia said:
			
		

> Elexia follows he rest keeping to herself. *Laylyn? What do you think of all of this?* she thinks to her magical dove.



_It's scary.  I don't like the sky here, or the wind.  There's something rotton on the wind..._



			
				Shar said:
			
		

> Shar follows quietly. When it becomes her turn to speak of her dream, she will say only, "I was standing on the edge of a cliff much like that one," she gestures back the way they came, "With a foul-smelling smoke rising into my face, and whispers of 'join us' about me." She rubs her neck. "I did not care for the way it ended."



  Abdul looks at her with concern as she tells of her dream.  "Many young or foolish come to brave the Forbidden Lands for glory or treasure.  None return.  The heart of corruption seeks others to swell its ranks, and it seems to desire those born with power, such as you planetouched," he says, his brow furrowed.

The party travels a while more, then rests while the sun it at its height, snoozing in shifts while others guard.  When the sun begins to go down, everyone is roused and travel begins again.  Charity seems a bit annoyed at all the sand, and shakes her hooves free of it whenever she can.  All seesm to be going smoothly until one of the scouts points into the moonlit sky.  Three dark shapes can be seen about a hundred feet away, two small, one large.  "Monstrosities!  Prepare yourselves!" Abdul calls as he unslings his bow.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 18, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax, listening and keeping an eye out as he traveled along, takes out his bow as well.  He begins shooting arrows, at double his normal range, in the hopes of weakening the enemy some before they get close.

[OOC: MW Composite Longbow (+5, 1d8 damage, Threat 20/x3, Range 110' +3 to hit at the second range increment up to 220')]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 20, 2005)

Brigitte frowned thoughtfully at Abdul’s words concerning the planetouched, but tried not to let her concern show on her face.  The warning draws her eyes upward.  Upon seeing the dark shapes in the sky, she moves to retrieve Willow, her lips moving in a silent prayer to whatever deity might be listening.

(Willow: MW Longbow, Attack bonus +6)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Shar listens with a faint look of concern as Abdul speaks, then nods and travels in silence, lost in thought.

At Abdul's call, Shar looks up, already reaching for her crossbow. Her hand slaps her hip, and she curses under her breath, recalling that she no longer has it. She smoothly draws her rapier Starlight, and with a twist of her wrist, a dagger appears in her offhand. She watches as the dark shapes draw nearer, preparing to launch her steel dagger once they are within twenty or thirty feet.

(Starlight, +1 rapier, Attack: +7, Critical: 18-20/x2, Damage 1d6+2)
(Dagger, Attack: +6, Range 10ft, Critcal 19-20/x2, Damage 1d4+1)


----------



## Ashy (Jun 20, 2005)

Pottofer quickly calls upon the aid of his patron, "Divine Muther, Lady O' Peace, yer 'umble servant asks fer som' aid ag'nst dese abominati'ns.  Please grant yer blessin' 'pon us: steel our minds an' hearts, strengthen our arms an' gird our loins!"

OOC: Cast _aid_.  Also, if there is time, Pottofer will ready an action to cast _entrall_ as soon as the creatures are in range.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 20, 2005)

"Oh my!" Virgil exclaims as he attempts to fight his own blanket to the ground, "might I inquire as to what these creatures actually are?  Oh, right, I think I remember now," he says half to the others and half to himself.  "Now where did I leave that, ah... yes," he fumbles around near his equipment for a moment before drawing out a relatively bulky looking crossbow, "good enough," he raises it to his shoulder before realizing the bolt has slipped out, "ah blighted thing..." fiddling for a second more, he points it towards the creatures and lets the bolt loose.









*OOC:*


Ranged attack: +5 heavy crossbow (1d10, 19-20/x2, 110ft.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 21, 2005)

*Elexia*

Seeing the creatures coming Elexia casts bless on the group.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

Earlier:

After his rest, the air genasi studies his spells for the day.

Now:

As the creatures fly down from the sky, Gaoi weaves his arcane powers and sends two glowing missiles toward the smaller creature on the right.

OOC:
Spells:
0th (4/day): Ray of Frost (x4)
1st (4/day): Magic Missile (x4)
2nd (2/day): Invisibility (x2)

Casting magic missile.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2005)

Pottofer calls for help from Eldath for the coming battle, and she sheilds him with health and protection against fear, as he feels something like cool water evelope him.  Brigitte fires an arrow from her longbow.  It flies true to the small one on the left, but it does not seem to falter from the blow.  Shar waits, dagger and sword at the ready.  Abdul and the Bedine riders throw up their bows and release a hail of arrows into the oncoming creatures.  All of them get hit, some more than once, and an unearthly chittering wail pierces the air.  

Drax's arrow joins the riders', his arcing to hit the large one squarely.  Elexia calls upon Alnaria to protect her friends, and the faint laughter of children fills the air.  Virgil's heavy bolt slices cleanly through the large creature, while Gaoi's two small fiery bolts pierce the flesh of the other small one on the right.

Now the creatures dive closer, and their forms are more clearly outlined.  The two small ones are a milky white, with wet-looking flesh.  Bulbous bodies with no definite features, or even a head, have bat-like wings rising from their backs.  Arms and legs sport large, hard-looking fists, and a single, mouth-like orifice gapes in the middle of its body.  The large one is almost more horrible, mostly because it is more familiar.  It superficially resembles an owlbear, but hunched and twisted and deformed.  A strange carapace of metal rides on its back like a giant beetle, and horn-like projections of crystal rise from its head.  There's a mad gleam in its eyes, and it is this that Shar hurls her dagger at, slicing the side of its head.  Elexia and Drax see the smaller creatures are starting to pull the ragged holes left by the arrows together, reforming their flesh, healing themselves.

OOC 
Initiative:
Pottofer - 20
Brigitte - 19
Shar - 18
Abdul and Bedine riders - 17
Drax - 16
Elexia - 15
Virgil - 11
Gaoi - 5
Monstrosities - 3

Pottofer casts _aid_ on himself, gaining 8 extra hit points.  Brigitte fires and hits a 16 on one of the smaller ones, but doesn't seem to do damage.  Shar delays.  Abdul and the Bedine riders fire, hitting all of them at least once, doing a small amount of damage.  Drax fires and hits the large one with an 18, doing 8 points of damage.  Elexia casts _bless_.  Virgil hits the large one with a 23, doing 6 points of damage.  Gaoi's _magic missile_ does 6 points of damage to the second small one.  They swoop in to melee range, Shar throws her dagger, hitting a 22 for 5 points of damage on the large one.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 23, 2005)

"Oh dear..." Virgil says trailing off, "they do look less than sporting."  As he says this, he lets the heavy crossbow down quietly to the ground, as if dropping it would startle them, then draws his sword and begins to sing about scary things being just nightmares, and bulbous beak-faced beasts breaking before blades brandished brazenly.









*OOC:*


Inspire Courage +1; +1 morale bonus against charm and fear effects, +1 morale bonus to attack and damage


----------



## Ashy (Jun 23, 2005)

Pottofer begins preaching, "Listen to tha words o' th' Muther o' Peace: _'Th' way o' violence ain't th' true path ta holiness and santificat'n - only th' way of supplicat'n and pacificism leads to inner peace and oneness with tha world around ya!  Violence beg'ts violence, hatred beg'ts hatred, and evil beg'ts evil - turn from yer hot hatred and let Eldath slake yer unquenchable thirst for blood!  Only then will ya know tha cool waters o' peace, only then will tha shimmerin' cascade o' calmness ripple o'er ya're form and turn ya from tha sizzlin' path of boilin' rage, only then...'_"

OOC: Cast enthrall.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

Gaoi weaves his arcane power into two more missiles and sends them toward the same creature. "What are these things?"

OOC: Casting Magic Missile.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 24, 2005)

Elexia casts soundburst at the two closest creatures. (if they are all within the 10' radius she will get them all.)

OOC: Enthrall is an area spell that effects all who can hear it. that includes your allies. Might want to rethink that Ashy.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 25, 2005)

“How pleasant,” Brigitte says, sarcasm heavy in her voice.  She unceremoniously drops her bow and closes the distance between herself and the large creature, drawing Sunbeam and Fiery Soul as she moves.

OOC: (Closing with the big critter and attacking if she has any actions left.”


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jun 26, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax will continue to send arrows at the creatures, until their speed shows them to be close enough for hand-to-hand combat.  He will then drop his bow, and draw his Axe and Spear for his favored two-weapon fighting style.  

[OOC: GreatAxe (+3 2-weapon fighting], 1d12+3 damage, Threat 20/x3)
ShortSpear (+2 2-weapon fighting], 1d6+1 damage, Threat 20/x2}]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 27, 2005)

Shar sighs and looks at the largest creature with disgust. Holding Starlight in a ready position, she follows Brigitte, but attempting to circle to the other side of it to take advantage of its distraction.

{OOC: Move forward, getting into flanking position with Brigitte if possible for sneak attack.}


----------



## Ashy (Jun 27, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> OOC: Enthrall is an area spell that effects all who can hear it. that includes your allies. Might want to rethink that Ashy.




OOC: Not at all!  That's what Pottofer would do - sorry, just playin' tha character!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

Pottofer begins his exhortation for peace, his voice rising above the battle.  Brigitte ignores him for now and rushes in to skewer the warped owlbear.  The owlbear screeches at her and uses its superior reach to slash at her, putting a bloody rent in her thigh.  Brigitte grits her teeth and slashes hard, Fiery Soul driving into the creature's side and leaving a shallow gash.  Shar dashes in and begins to move around behind the owlbear, mindful of its claws.

Abdul and the Bedine riders launch another volley of arrows into the creatures, most of them striking.  The smaller creatures, the group notes with some concern, seem to bleed a thick, clear fluid instead of normal blood.  Drax roars in, greataxe raised high.  With a punishing arc, the greataxe cleaves one of the smaller ones in twain.  Curiously it explodes into four clear stones, instead of leaving a body like any natural creature.

Elexia sends a burst of sound in the form of an angry child's scream to blast at the other small creature, while Virgil chants for the others' courage and strength.  Gaoi waists no time in blasting the other small creature with two powerful darts of light.  The owlbear bears down upon Brigitte, ripping terribly at her and catching her up in his viscious claws.  Shar can clearly see the blood splashing on the ground around the owlbear.  Out of the corner of her eye she see the other small creature seeming to double in mass.  In a convulsive heave, it splits into two identically-sized creatures, each indistinguishable from the first.  

OOC:
Pottofer - 20
Brigitte - 19
Shar - 18
Abdul and Bedine riders - 17
Drax - 16
Elexia - 15
Virgil - 11
Gaoi - 5
Monstrosities - 3

Pottofer starts his casting of _enthrall_, which is a full round action.  Brigitte moves to the owlbear, it gets an AoO for being Large, hits with a 17, and does 11 points of damage to Brigitte.  Brigitte hits the owlbear with Fiery Soul with a 23 and does 11 points of damage  Shar moves around to flanking.  Abdul and the Bedine riders pepper them with arrows.  Drax grabs his weapons and moves up to attack, and hits one of the little ones with his greataxe with a 22 for 12 points of damage.  It dies.  Elexia does a _sound burst_ on the other small one (to avoid hitting Shar and Brigitte), doing 3 points of damage.  Virgil inspires courage.  Gaoi does 10 points of damage to the other small one.  The owlbear hits Brigitte with a 19 and a 28, and misses on a 10, doing a total of 24 points of damage.  It grapples Brigitte with a 31, to her 21.  Brigitte is now grappled.  The other small one splits into two equal-sized creature.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

Upon seeing the smaller one split into two identical creatures, the genasi gasps. He reaches into his pack and pulls out the wand of acid. He then points it at one of the smaller ones and fires off a charge at it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 29, 2005)

*Elexia*

Seing her friend almost torn in two; Elexia summons her courage and spurs Charity into a charge, using the straight end of her crook as a lance. "Hold on Bridget! I'm coming!"


----------



## Ashy (Jun 29, 2005)

As soon as he is able, Pottofer races into combat with the warped owlbear, striking out it with _th' Holyghost_...

OOC: as soon as the enthrall spell completes, attack the owlbear (+1 Melee, Heavy aspergillum, 1d8, crit x2, 10 ft. range, 12 lb., one-handed, bludgeoning); if he hits, Pottofer will discharge one holy water load...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 5, 2005)

“Ngh!”  The pain in her thigh is quickly forgotten as the owlbear-creature opens up two fresh wounds.  Her vision takes on a red tint, senses dulled by the pain of her wounds, though she is still aware of the creature’s putrid smell as it grapples her.  She struggled against it, using all her strength to try and break free.

(OOC: Trying to break the grapple, with a +3 Str check)


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jul 5, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Seeing the damage done to his new friend, Drax moves in on the corrupted Owlbear as well in a rush to draw the attention of the great creature away.  With a war-cry of his home tribe, he stabs and slashes at the creature, hoping the acid of his Axe will help keep wounds from closing.

[OOC: GreatAxe (+3 2-weapon fighting], 1d12+3 damage, Threat 20/x3)
ShortSpear (+2 2-weapon fighting], 1d6+1 damage, Threat 20/x2}]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2005)

The owlbear seems to ignore Pottofer's words, and the small creatures don't even react.  However, Shar, Virgil, and Drax all find them utterly fascinating, and ponder them for a while, aware of combat, but compelled to think instead of fight.  Brigitte struggles as hard as she can to get away from the owlbear's deadly embrace, but it only cluches her tighter to its chest.  Abdul and the Bedine riders fire more arrows, one grazing a smaller creature, while another hits the owlbear high in the chest.

Elexia charges the owlbear, her crook striking the creature hard in the side, causing it to stagger a little.  Because its arms are full of Brigitte, it doesn't bother to snap at the priestess or her mount.  Gaoi fires a green arrow at one of the smaller creatures, but it sails right over its malformed "head."  The owlbear takes advantage of the distractions so thoughtfully provided by its enemies to rise into the air, Brigitte still clutched in its arms.  It begins to float off back southward with her, back toward the Forbidden Lands.  The two smaller creatures close slightly with Drax and Shar, breathing a noxious mist at them.  Both rouse themselves from their contemplation to dodge clear of the toxic vapors.  

Pottofer - 20
Brigitte - 19
Shar - 18
Abdul and Bedine riders - 17
Drax - 16
Elexia - 15
Virgil - 11
Gaoi - 5
Monstrosities - 3

Owlbear monster doesn't understand Pottofer and thusly in unaffected by the language-dependant spell.  Smaller creatures are unaffected.  Shar, Virgil, and Drax all fail their saves and are _enthralled_.  Pottofer rolls a natural one on his attack.  Brigitte fails her grapple check with a 7 (you use your BAB as well as your Str, so Brigitte has a grapple check of +5, but I still rolled a 2, sorry).  Shar muses over Pottofer's words.  Abdul and the Bedine riders hit the owlbear and one of the little ones.  Drax muses.  Elexia manages to hit an 18, even with the minuses for an unintended use of the weapon, and does 6 points of damage.  Virgil muses.  Gaoi misses his touch attack with an 8.  Owlbear takes to the sky.  The two little ones advance on Drax and Shar, stopping ten feet away and breathing on them.  Both dodge and are fine.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 6, 2005)

Not wanting to end up as an owlbear snack, Brigitte redoubled her efforts to free herself.  Occasionally, she punctuated her efforts with colorfu curses regarding the owlbear's mother and her mating habits.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 6, 2005)

Virgil muses.









*OOC:*


Don't forget you get the Inspire Courage bonuses for another 5 rounds, +1 to morale bonus to attack and damage, +1 morale bonus against fear


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 6, 2005)

Elexia continues to ride Charity in the direction the Owlbear flies. She has no idea what she will be able to do but she cannot abandon Bridgette. *Laylyn is there anything you can do to help her?* the white mother thinks to her magical dove.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 8, 2005)

Shar rouses from her thoughts and curses as she watches the owlbear fly away. Ignoring the smaller monsters for a moment, she snatches another dagger and throws it, attempting to hit the monster - realizing even as she throws that it is a long shot, but wanting to do something to help her companion.

{OOC:
I am assuming that it is out of reach of melee. 
Dagger +7, Critical 19-20/x2, Damage: 1d4+2
Inspire Courage bonuses included.
}


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 15, 2005)

Pottofer gasps at the effects his spell has created, and quickly dismisses the effects.  He meant it to attack his enemies, not his friends!  He runs forward, desperate to do something, but not sure what.  Brigitte continues to struggle and scream in the owlbear's grasp, but its arms are long and its strength is prodigeous.  Shar sets herself and flings her dagger, but the distance is too far, and the dagger falls short.  Abdul and his riders stop their shooting, setting their bows back in their cases, a grim expression on their faces.  

Drax's steps forward, shaking off Pottofer's words and slashes one of the small monstrosities deeply.  With a strange popping sound, it collapses into a pair of clear, egg-shaped stones.  Elexia continues to charge forward on Charity.  _Mother, I think I can follow them from the air.  My heart will touch yours, and I will tell you what happens to her, even if you cannot see her,_ Laylan whispers, and takes to the air to follow the owlbear.  Virgil snaps out of his daze, and continues his song.  Gaoi turns the wand on the last creature, firing off a stinking green arrow that melts the creature into a single clear stone.  The owlbear flies off into the sky, rapidly gaining speed and receeding into the sky.

Abdul turns to the others and shakes his head.  "I am sorry about your friend.  You have only a few choices.  Follow her and attempt to rescue her from the Forbidden Lands, a feat no one has ever accomplished, with only your own skills.  Or to go to Benshay and attempt to use what magics they know there to help you in your hopeless quest," he says in tones of doom.

OOC - Pottofer advances.  Brigitte attempts to free herself but fails.  Shar misses with a 10.  Abdul and the Bedine riders hold their fire.  Drax fells one little creature.  Elexia charges on.  Virgil delays.  Gaoi fells another with with _Melf's acid arrow_.  The owlbear flies on very swiftly.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 15, 2005)

With a sinking feeling, Brigitte watches as the figures of her companions become smaller and smaller.  It looked like she was on her own.  Taking a deep breath, she ceased her struggles, having realized that she could not escape the owlbears grasp.  Besides, they were rather high up at the moment, and she did not want to have to deal with the drop.  No, it was probably better to save her strength.  She kept a tight grip upon her swords, and prayed for strength to any deity that happened to be listening.  The owlbear had to release her sometime… and when it did, she was determined to fight back, or die trying.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 15, 2005)

*Elexia*

*Fly on beloved. Do what you can to help Bridgette. We will follow as best we can.* The white Mother thinks to Laylyn. 

She stops Charty's charge and returns to the group. Her crook leveled at Pottofer. "What were you thinking? Enspelling your comrades? You are possessed!" 
She thinks for a moment and says, "Shar, Drax please bind and gag him. we can no longer trust this man."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 15, 2005)

Shar shakes her head and resheaths Starlight.

"Was he truly trying to bespell us, White Mother? He was only preaching the benefits of peace - a worthy goal, although not one that our enemies seem to share."

Shar turns toward the rest of the group and crosses her arms. "Perhaps we should let him explain his choice of actions?"


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Jul 15, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

*White Mother, if you sssay it mussst be ssso, I will.* 

Drax looks a little sad, as he begins to take a couple extra straps from his harness, and moves slowly to Pottofer.  Looking back at Elexia for any change in her stance on the subject.

*My friend, I would not like to fight you in thisss.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 15, 2005)

Pottofer hands his head.  "I'm right sorry Muther.  I was jes tryin' to git those critters t' listen t' me!  I thought they would be listenin' t' me, not you!" he exclaims, waving his hands.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 15, 2005)

_Alnaria! I need your wisdom!_ Elexia thinks to herself. "What made you think that prayer would work on animals? Bridgette is gone and in the hands of the enemy, All due to your spell." Elexia's lovely face is a mask of rage and horror. How could she be so unprepared for this. Why didn't she make them rest and prepare like she suggested. 

She practicaly falls off charity and slumps to the ground weeping.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 15, 2005)

Virgil realizing the danger his longterm friend may be in opens up, raising his hands in a sincere gesture, "he says what he believes.  Pottofer would not meaningfully put you in more harms way than he would his own mother.  He did not realize the effect his proselytizing would have upon everyone.  There's no need to bind him," he pauses, "I'll take responsibility for him, I'll not see a friend go at it alone."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 15, 2005)

Shar goes to Elexia and hugs her. "We'll get her back - we're just going to have to track where it's taken her," she whispers to the White Mother.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Aug 10, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Drax pats Pottofer on the shoulder and begins to wonder if he can track the beast that flies.

*Do we follow now?  or ressst at the town?  My concssern isss great.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2005)

Pottofer looks back and forth between Elexia and the retreating speck in the sky.  His face is a mask of grief and pain, but also determined.

"You be right, White Muther.  I was no' thinkin' right as I should.  I... I will go after Brigitte, an' try to rescue 'er as best as Eldath will allow me," he says finally.  Without a second word, he shoulders his pack and walks into the desert without a second glance.  Abdul and the riders look at each other with astonishment. "He may be brave, but he's far from sane, that one..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 23, 2005)

*Elexia*

Elexia sighs and hides her face in her hands. Things had gone so wrong. Pottifer had without thought transported them to this nightmareish place and now was the reason Bridgette was taken by the enemy, An enemy that it seemed impossible to reason with. Worst of all she, Elexia was unable to protect someone under her care. This was a test of her faith and she felt she was failing. "Pottifer! Wait." She cried. "You will not go alone. I will accompany you." She looks at the others and says, "I cannot ask you to come with us. Go from here. Live your lives and have children. Love them with the strength of all your souls. I must find Bridget and atone for my failing her." She turns back to Pottifer and leaving Charity behind she walks out to meet the Water Gensi priest.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Oct 25, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

*White Mother.  You know my path isss with you.* 

Drax adjusts his weapons for travel again, cleaning off any residue from the previous battle, as he hustles to follow the two of faith.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 25, 2005)

Virgil chimes in with his calming baritone voice, "you are most definately not tramping off into the wastes without me by your side dear Pottofer.  I do say, what if you were to scrape yourself on a rusty nail and pass yonder into a sore and sorrowed state.  Unacceptable."  The slightly portly men readjusts his belt, and follows off after his friend.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

"You know i cannot allow you to go without me. Who will watch your backs?"

Gaoi shoulders his pack and walks after the group.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 28, 2005)

Shar smiles at Abdul. "Thank you for your help and warnings, friend. But my place is with my friends as well." Shar steps forward, following the White Mother as well.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Nov 2, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

On a second thought Drax hustles back to look around at the tracks the creature made when it was on the ground in hopes of recognizing them again.  He then takes his bearings in this new land, noting sun direction and natural landmarks.  Salutes to the men he just fought beside, and runs off after the group, in the direction the creature flew.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 21, 2005)

Abdul and the Bedine riders look at one another and then at the retreating party with utter astonishment.  A murmur of conversation wells up behind the group as they begin to walk.  Pottofer turns and looks at the others that have followed him, tears in his eyes and sorrow in his face.

"Ah... Ah can't ask ye t' come wit me on this, but I can't say I won't enjoy th' company," he says finally, a tiny hint of a tremulous smile on his face.

The Bedine finally finish talking, and they urge their horses up to the group.  "You embark upon purest madness in this quest!" Abdul says with astonishment.  "I understand the desire to find your friend, but you are not at all prepared for what you will face.  Can you even make it down the cliff?  Have you enough rope for even that?  As much as a fool's errand as this is, I would hate to see you dashed to bits at the foot of the cliff for lack of something as simple as rope!"

OOC - You recall the cliff is about 200' straight down.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Gaoi Gustwig : Air Genasi Wizard 3*

"It is true. My companions will need rope to climb down. However, I can make it down without the need for rope. I can merely float down. An ability from my heritage."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 29, 2005)

"Surely the cliff does meet with the ground below at some point, or there is a path down?" Shar inquires. "It cannot continue forever...."


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (Dec 1, 2005)

*Draxiksus male Lizardfolk Ranger lvl2*

Being a little turned around in this new land, Drax is not quite sure of the directions.  He takes some time to become familiar with the direction of the sun and any daytime stars, as well as the direction of the town mentioned by the Bedine.

*Can you bring rope for usss?  I have sssome coin to pay.  You would be much fassster on horssseback than having usss return with you.*


----------

